# Race to sub x on a 6x6



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello to the forum competition the race to sub X on a 6x6! My 2x2 race thread is pretty popular so i decided to make a new 6x6 race thread because another one has died, so yeah.
Put what amount of seconds you want to reach and method you are using, you average for round and your times, and once you pass that three rounds in a row, you pass, and you can try a different goal.
Pretty self-explanatory.
Everyone can participate doing first 3 scrambles for mean of 3, first 5 for average of 5 or all scrambles for ao12's. It's your choise!


You can race to sub-8:00, 7:00, 6:00, 5:00, 4:30, 4:00, 3:30, 3:15, 3:00, 2:45, 2:30, 2:15, 2:00. You can choose your own goals if you want.

So let's go, have fun!

Example of your post:
Round 1
Race to sub 3:00
Method: Yau
Average: 3:01.78
Time list: 1:58.99 ...


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 26, 2015)

Round 1 ends September *12th!* Sorry for the late end date, I'm very busy with the school work.


Spoiler: Ao5 Scrambles



1. R Lw Rw2 D' Uw' Dw2 B' D2 U 3Fw' Uw' Fw' 3Uw F' Rw' R' Lw' 3Rw2 L 3Uw2 Dw2 L R2 Lw U2 L Uw' 3Fw' D' Rw L' Dw2 Fw Rw2 R2 Uw R' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw Fw' 3Rw2 D2 L' F2 3Rw2 D2 U Rw' D L2 Lw Dw2 Uw2 Lw' U2 Lw2 3Fw2 Bw2 R2 F2 L D U 3Uw' Lw2 Rw2 D2 Bw 3Rw U' 3Fw' Uw Bw2 Dw 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 F Dw
2. 3Uw' L Bw' 3Uw Fw 3Rw Dw Rw2 Uw Rw' Fw U2 Dw Uw' Fw D2 U Uw2 L Lw' Uw2 F' D' R D2 Rw2 3Rw2 D B Rw2 B2 U F 3Rw' F R Bw 3Rw' D2 L2 R' Dw' 3Uw Lw2 Dw 3Fw D' 3Rw 3Fw D' R' Lw' F' 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw' U' L' B' 3Uw 3Fw' Fw Dw F2 3Fw 3Uw' B2 L' Uw 3Uw' D' L2 Lw 3Uw2 Bw' Rw' F' Uw' Lw U
3. 3Uw2 3Rw2 Bw' Rw' B2 U Dw' F' U' Uw2 3Fw' Rw 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw' Fw2 3Uw2 Uw' Dw' R' F2 L R' D' Dw' B Fw' Rw 3Uw2 3Rw Rw Bw2 B Uw R Fw2 B2 Bw2 Rw' R' 3Fw' Bw2 Fw' 3Rw' L' Lw Bw' B L2 3Uw' Rw' Lw2 D Dw Rw' B2 Uw' B2 R' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw2 Uw 3Fw Bw2 Dw F2 L2 3Uw F2 L R' Dw2 Rw 3Uw Fw 3Rw' Rw2 Uw' U
4. 3Rw Bw2 B2 U Fw2 Dw' Lw' Dw' D' 3Rw 3Uw Dw 3Rw2 R D' 3Rw2 B2 U2 D' Dw L' D' R 3Fw L' Dw Lw 3Rw Fw' F' U2 F2 3Rw2 D' Lw Bw F2 3Rw2 Uw2 Rw Dw' Uw 3Rw L 3Uw' Bw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 R2 Uw2 Dw L' Fw2 Rw' 3Uw2 Rw' 3Fw F 3Uw' Fw' L' D2 3Rw Lw Rw Fw Bw2 3Rw2 Lw2 3Fw' Bw' Uw D' Fw2 Dw' Uw Rw D2 Fw2 Uw'
5. R' Bw Uw2 Rw 3Rw2 3Uw' Fw' Uw2 Rw Lw' U 3Uw2 B2 Dw2 D' Rw' Dw2 3Fw2 D' Uw2 Lw Dw2 D' Rw' F2 Uw2 Dw U2 3Rw D2 Rw R 3Uw 3Fw' U2 3Uw2 Lw Dw' F' Fw' 3Uw' Lw Rw' F Lw' Fw 3Fw' B2 Dw' 3Rw Fw' Uw' Rw2 Fw' Lw 3Rw2 U2 L' B Bw2 F2 L2 Rw Bw2 R' B' D Rw2 3Uw2 Uw' Dw' D Fw R2 U D' Rw L F' Dw





Spoiler: Ao12 Scrambles



1. R Lw Rw2 D' Uw' Dw2 B' D2 U 3Fw' Uw' Fw' 3Uw F' Rw' R' Lw' 3Rw2 L 3Uw2 Dw2 L R2 Lw U2 L Uw' 3Fw' D' Rw L' Dw2 Fw Rw2 R2 Uw R' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw Fw' 3Rw2 D2 L' F2 3Rw2 D2 U Rw' D L2 Lw Dw2 Uw2 Lw' U2 Lw2 3Fw2 Bw2 R2 F2 L D U 3Uw' Lw2 Rw2 D2 Bw 3Rw U' 3Fw' Uw Bw2 Dw 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 F Dw
2. 3Uw' L Bw' 3Uw Fw 3Rw Dw Rw2 Uw Rw' Fw U2 Dw Uw' Fw D2 U Uw2 L Lw' Uw2 F' D' R D2 Rw2 3Rw2 D B Rw2 B2 U F 3Rw' F R Bw 3Rw' D2 L2 R' Dw' 3Uw Lw2 Dw 3Fw D' 3Rw 3Fw D' R' Lw' F' 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw' U' L' B' 3Uw 3Fw' Fw Dw F2 3Fw 3Uw' B2 L' Uw 3Uw' D' L2 Lw 3Uw2 Bw' Rw' F' Uw' Lw U
3. 3Uw2 3Rw2 Bw' Rw' B2 U Dw' F' U' Uw2 3Fw' Rw 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw' Fw2 3Uw2 Uw' Dw' R' F2 L R' D' Dw' B Fw' Rw 3Uw2 3Rw Rw Bw2 B Uw R Fw2 B2 Bw2 Rw' R' 3Fw' Bw2 Fw' 3Rw' L' Lw Bw' B L2 3Uw' Rw' Lw2 D Dw Rw' B2 Uw' B2 R' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw2 Uw 3Fw Bw2 Dw F2 L2 3Uw F2 L R' Dw2 Rw 3Uw Fw 3Rw' Rw2 Uw' U
4. 3Rw Bw2 B2 U Fw2 Dw' Lw' Dw' D' 3Rw 3Uw Dw 3Rw2 R D' 3Rw2 B2 U2 D' Dw L' D' R 3Fw L' Dw Lw 3Rw Fw' F' U2 F2 3Rw2 D' Lw Bw F2 3Rw2 Uw2 Rw Dw' Uw 3Rw L 3Uw' Bw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 R2 Uw2 Dw L' Fw2 Rw' 3Uw2 Rw' 3Fw F 3Uw' Fw' L' D2 3Rw Lw Rw Fw Bw2 3Rw2 Lw2 3Fw' Bw' Uw D' Fw2 Dw' Uw Rw D2 Fw2 Uw'
5. R' Bw Uw2 Rw 3Rw2 3Uw' Fw' Uw2 Rw Lw' U 3Uw2 B2 Dw2 D' Rw' Dw2 3Fw2 D' Uw2 Lw Dw2 D' Rw' F2 Uw2 Dw U2 3Rw D2 Rw R 3Uw 3Fw' U2 3Uw2 Lw Dw' F' Fw' 3Uw' Lw Rw' F Lw' Fw 3Fw' B2 Dw' 3Rw Fw' Uw' Rw2 Fw' Lw 3Rw2 U2 L' B Bw2 F2 L2 Rw Bw2 R' B' D Rw2 3Uw2 Uw' Dw' D Fw R2 U D' Rw L F' Dw
6. 3Rw Dw2 L Fw B2 3Rw' B' L Dw' U' F2 3Fw2 Bw Uw' 3Rw2 Rw2 Uw Lw' L2 U 3Uw2 Bw D2 U2 Dw 3Fw' Fw2 3Uw Uw' L2 R2 Dw Bw D2 Fw2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw Rw L R Lw2 Dw' Fw2 U2 Dw Uw' D' F' U2 Fw2 L2 Lw R U2 Uw R' Bw2 3Rw Uw Dw2 F2 3Fw Lw B' U2 3Uw Lw' Uw2 Lw2 U' F2 Uw' Lw D' L U R2 Dw
7. B' U 3Fw' Lw2 U 3Rw F 3Rw' Dw' 3Fw Dw F' 3Fw' L F' L2 B Bw F' Lw L' R' Fw' F2 D Fw' 3Uw' Dw Rw2 3Fw2 Dw' U2 3Fw' R' U 3Uw 3Rw2 F Rw' B' D Bw2 L D 3Uw 3Fw B D' Lw U L F' 3Fw2 L2 3Uw Fw2 Uw 3Rw2 3Uw2 R Lw' 3Uw' Dw' B Fw' Lw' 3Fw2 Bw2 R' Fw' Bw U R F 3Rw2 Dw L' Uw Dw' Fw
8. R' F 3Fw2 Rw' 3Uw Bw2 3Rw U R' 3Uw' R2 L 3Rw2 Fw' Dw2 L' Rw 3Rw' Lw Fw2 L' Fw D' Dw' U2 Uw 3Rw Fw Rw2 Lw 3Fw Lw' U' 3Fw2 Fw D Rw2 F' 3Uw2 Lw' 3Uw2 Dw2 Rw' F' Bw Dw2 3Fw2 D2 Uw' Fw' Dw F Lw Dw' 3Fw' Fw L U' F' 3Rw U2 F' 3Fw2 Rw Fw' Bw' Uw L' 3Fw Bw' 3Rw Lw' U' 3Uw Fw' D Lw2 Rw Bw' 3Rw2
9. Dw' Lw U Dw2 R2 U' D' F2 D2 Dw 3Uw2 U2 Lw D2 Dw2 L' Dw2 Fw2 Dw' U Bw Lw Rw' Uw 3Uw' Bw L' Lw2 3Uw D' F Lw' Rw Dw' L F2 Fw' Lw2 B' Uw Dw' Rw' Lw Uw' Bw 3Fw Fw2 L2 F' D2 B F' Uw2 R' Dw' 3Fw Dw' D' Rw' Uw2 Rw Bw B' L' B' 3Fw2 R2 L 3Uw Bw2 Lw2 F' Uw2 Bw2 B' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 D 3Rw'
10. Bw2 Lw2 B U F2 3Fw' 3Rw 3Fw2 F 3Uw2 L R' Rw' 3Fw' L' 3Rw2 F2 3Fw2 Bw2 L' 3Fw2 3Uw Rw 3Rw L' Dw' B' L2 R' Rw2 F 3Fw D R2 U' D R' 3Rw' D2 Rw2 B2 Rw' 3Rw2 U F2 3Uw2 D Fw2 U Fw' Dw2 3Uw2 Uw' L 3Fw' Bw Rw F2 Dw' 3Uw Bw2 Uw' 3Rw' F U D 3Fw' D2 Rw Lw Dw' F' 3Fw2 B' L2 Uw' Lw' Dw' Uw2 Bw
11. Bw' Dw2 F B2 R 3Rw' 3Uw Fw2 L2 Fw 3Fw2 D2 B2 R 3Rw 3Fw2 3Rw F' L2 U' R' 3Fw2 Fw R Bw B2 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw R' U R' U2 Bw 3Uw B' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Uw2 L' Rw' D' F Rw' Uw 3Uw B L2 3Uw Uw' Bw L2 Uw 3Rw' D' Dw' L2 Lw2 3Uw2 D' R' Dw U2 3Uw' D' B Bw2 3Uw Dw R2 Rw 3Uw2 D Uw2 U2 R' 3Uw R2 B 3Fw2
12. F' R2 Dw2 Lw R2 F Lw2 B' Uw' 3Uw' Lw' Rw2 3Rw2 Uw 3Uw' Dw' Rw2 F Rw R2 U 3Fw2 Dw' B2 3Fw Lw' Dw' Fw' 3Rw2 Bw2 R 3Uw R2 Dw2 3Uw2 B' 3Uw' 3Rw' Uw' F Uw' R2 Lw F' D Rw Fw2 Uw2 3Uw' Lw' Fw2 Rw2 Dw Bw' R' Rw Fw 3Uw2 Fw Lw' U Uw2 3Rw F2 Bw2 Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Dw Uw 3Fw R2 Uw' 3Uw' Lw' R' Rw Dw L2 F'


----------



## Forcefulness (Sep 6, 2015)

I've been thinking about reviving the old thread, but good to see someone else had, tbh I don't much care for gathering scrambles.


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 6, 2015)

OK, 6x6 is a cursed cube, but I shall give it a try 

Round 1
Race to sub-5:00
Method: Reduction/CFOP
Average: 5:39.51

Times: (DNF), 6:33.65, 5:35.64, 5:46.07, 5:46.19, 5:22.53, 5:24.05, 5:14.48, 5:42.40, 5:48.58, 5:21.48, (4:52.82)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 6, 2015)

R#1 sub 4:00 (Hoya)
ao5: *4:10.78*

4:04.24, 4:15.73, 4:12.39, (4:03.68), (4:18.04)

pretty good, I'm starting to pair the inner edges like in yua on 4x4 and then the outers like I usually do on 5x5.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 7, 2015)

Round 1
Race to sub 3:00
Method: Redux
Average: 3:40.98
3:44.47, 3:43.48, 3:38.23, 3:06.25, 3:50.39, 3:48.94, 3:38.17, 3:25.52, 3:49.16, 3:44.37, 3:38.76, 3:38.65


----------



## Forcefulness (Sep 8, 2015)

Round 1
Race to Sub-3:30
Method: Redux
Average: 3:47
Times: 
4:05.61
(3:23.13)
3:50.68
3:59.41
3:42.03
3:26.80
3:31.89
(4:34.32lolpop)
3:57.50
3:31.99
4:12.54
3:36.44


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you everyone who participated! Round 2 ends September *20th!*


Spoiler: Ao5 Scrambles



1. Fw Lw2 Rw2 3Uw F 3Rw' Bw2 B2 L' Bw' Rw Uw F2 3Rw Rw Lw 3Uw' U2 Dw2 D2 B' Lw' D Uw2 Rw2 R2 Lw Dw2 F' U2 Uw' Lw 3Uw D' Dw' R U' 3Fw2 3Rw Fw2 3Uw' Dw2 Bw L D 3Rw 3Fw2 D Uw Rw2 Uw R2 B2 3Rw L Fw' Lw 3Uw' U2 L' D' 3Uw2 Bw2 L2 3Fw2 Bw2 F' U2 3Uw L' Dw2 B2 D' Rw Fw2 Dw2 L' Bw2 Dw2 3Fw
2. D B' U Dw2 3Rw2 U Bw' L2 F' Uw 3Uw L Bw' B2 F 3Fw2 Dw2 R2 3Uw Uw2 Rw' F' Lw' 3Uw2 Bw2 F2 Uw Rw L Dw Rw R' Uw2 U2 Fw F' Uw B Bw' Rw2 Bw R' Lw Rw U2 D' Bw 3Fw' F2 L2 3Fw2 3Rw2 B L Dw2 Bw2 U2 D' 3Rw2 L2 R Rw' Uw2 Lw' 3Uw2 3Fw' B D' Lw2 B2 F Uw 3Fw2 Uw' F' 3Uw2 Bw2 F2 3Uw2 D'
3. U2 Uw2 3Uw B 3Fw Rw' B' U D' F2 R2 D2 Uw' B' 3Rw2 D Dw 3Rw2 Bw2 Lw' U' Uw 3Rw2 3Uw' R 3Uw Dw 3Rw' Dw' L 3Fw 3Uw' Dw 3Rw F Dw Rw' 3Rw2 F' L' Bw2 L2 R 3Uw Uw2 3Fw Lw2 Dw 3Uw2 F2 Uw2 3Rw' R2 Uw' L' Rw' R' Lw' Bw2 Fw2 F Uw2 R2 Uw R2 U Rw' L F Fw' Uw Rw' Fw 3Rw Uw2 Fw' B 3Uw2 Lw L2
4. Fw B2 R' 3Fw' F' B2 3Uw D2 3Rw' 3Uw' D' Bw' Lw D Uw 3Rw2 3Uw' U' 3Fw2 3Uw 3Fw Lw' D Bw U' Fw2 Lw Bw2 3Uw' Fw2 L D' L2 Bw' Lw2 3Fw2 Dw2 3Rw2 L' Bw Uw L2 R' Lw' D' 3Uw' Bw U2 Uw' Bw Uw' F' B Uw 3Fw2 Fw2 F 3Uw R U2 B2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw 3Uw2 Dw' R' Bw Dw B' D2 3Rw2 Uw F R2 Uw2 Fw' R
5. Rw' L2 Uw2 B2 Bw' 3Uw Dw' B' Rw Dw L' R 3Uw' Dw F R' Lw' 3Rw' B U' F' Fw R Lw2 Fw Dw' Bw 3Rw' L' F D2 Uw L' Dw2 R2 U' Rw2 D Uw' U' L 3Uw F' Fw2 3Rw2 Uw 3Uw Dw2 Rw2 3Rw Uw2 Lw' R' L2 F Bw2 Rw' 3Uw L Fw' U2 Lw' R' Fw2 F2 U' R 3Uw Bw' L2 D' Lw Bw' F Fw2 B' Rw2 Fw Dw L2





Spoiler: Ao12 Scrambles



1. R' 3Fw L D' Lw2 B Bw' D Dw2 B2 F' 3Rw2 Dw Lw2 Fw2 B 3Uw' 3Rw' D' Dw' 3Uw' Bw2 3Fw' Lw2 Dw2 3Uw' D2 Rw' Uw' Bw D2 R2 Bw' B 3Uw2 3Rw Bw2 3Fw2 Fw F R2 Uw' F' 3Rw2 L2 Uw B2 L 3Fw' D Dw 3Uw2 Fw2 3Rw2 Fw2 B Uw2 L' Rw Bw2 B R2 Bw' F2 3Fw' U2 Uw' R2 3Uw 3Fw' Dw' F 3Fw2 U' 3Fw2 3Uw B U Lw' F'
2. Lw' Bw' Dw2 D2 3Rw' Rw2 U 3Fw2 Bw Lw2 U' Fw Bw Lw2 Dw2 F' R2 3Fw2 Uw' Rw2 L2 D' U Rw2 R' U D' R Lw Rw2 3Rw B L' Rw U R' 3Rw' F2 Lw' D' Uw' U2 Bw2 3Rw2 Uw' R Lw2 Bw2 3Rw 3Fw' Uw2 3Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 3Rw2 Dw2 R' L2 Uw Fw2 B2 Uw' Dw Rw2 U R 3Rw Fw' F 3Rw2 Dw' L' Uw' 3Rw2 Uw Rw2 3Rw L2 Lw2 Fw2
3. F2 Bw B U D' Uw Bw2 Uw Rw' Bw2 3Uw Lw2 U 3Rw' Rw2 Bw L' 3Rw Fw' Rw' D' Lw Fw' U' F2 B' 3Fw2 3Rw' Uw B 3Uw Uw' Lw R' F2 3Rw' Dw Bw U F Uw B2 R' Rw 3Fw2 3Rw' Lw' L' D2 Fw2 U D2 Dw2 Fw' Dw' B' Rw' B 3Uw' Fw' Uw' Fw Rw 3Fw2 F2 Lw' U Uw Fw Lw' 3Fw D Bw' Lw L' F Dw2 F Fw2 Dw2
4. R2 3Uw' Bw' Dw' Fw2 Bw L Lw 3Uw' Dw Uw2 L' 3Rw2 U2 R Fw' Rw' U Rw Bw2 3Uw' Fw2 Dw2 3Fw' L Fw' Lw' F Bw2 D' Fw2 B' Bw' Lw2 R 3Rw2 Dw' U' 3Rw L' 3Fw 3Uw' Fw' F' 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw' F' L2 Lw' 3Uw F U' Bw B2 Dw2 B' Dw2 F Uw2 3Rw' Uw D' Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 L' F' Uw2 U2 Dw' B2 Rw' U B' Fw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 Uw B2
5. Lw' R' Fw 3Uw' Uw2 Lw' R' 3Uw2 F D' R Rw2 D' Lw' 3Uw F' Bw' R2 Lw2 B' 3Fw' D2 Dw' 3Rw B2 L F' B' R L 3Uw2 L Bw2 L2 R' Rw 3Fw2 B Rw2 3Rw2 3Fw L' Bw B' F Fw2 U2 3Rw Lw' L Bw' L2 B' U2 Dw2 Rw' Bw2 R Bw2 Fw' 3Uw U Fw' 3Uw' Uw R2 3Fw' F R2 Lw 3Fw2 L D' Rw' D2 Rw2 B D L2 3Rw'
6. D' B2 3Fw Fw2 3Rw Bw' F2 Rw R2 3Uw' R Lw F R2 U 3Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' Rw' Dw2 Lw 3Uw' D' Dw' R2 D2 Fw Lw2 Uw' Rw' Fw Bw F 3Uw2 L Rw' 3Fw' Dw Rw2 3Rw2 3Uw Rw Fw' D2 Dw2 3Fw Uw 3Uw2 B2 F 3Fw D2 Bw D U 3Fw 3Uw 3Fw' Lw2 F2 3Fw Lw R' Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 L Bw' 3Uw' Dw L2 Lw' 3Fw2 Dw L' Uw2 Dw' Lw' Bw
7. U' 3Fw Uw 3Fw' 3Rw2 B2 3Rw' 3Uw2 D2 F2 D 3Uw2 L 3Uw2 Lw Dw2 U R B2 F2 Fw R L D Rw2 3Rw2 F2 B Uw2 L 3Rw2 U L' 3Rw 3Fw' Uw2 B' 3Fw2 R' 3Rw Bw' 3Fw Uw' F2 U2 Lw B2 Fw' F' Bw' 3Fw Lw R2 3Rw Bw' B' F2 D2 R F2 3Uw' 3Fw2 F 3Rw2 F' B2 R2 Bw' 3Fw' 3Rw L' B U Lw' R2 Dw2 D' Rw2 U R'
8. D2 F Fw Uw' Rw' B2 Fw' L2 F R2 Fw2 D2 L' U' R2 L' B2 D' F2 Bw 3Uw2 F2 3Fw2 L D 3Uw2 3Rw 3Uw 3Rw2 Rw2 Dw' Fw F' Bw' 3Uw' B 3Rw L' R2 F2 Bw2 Lw R2 3Fw Dw2 3Uw' R' D Bw' 3Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 3Fw Bw' L2 B2 L' Fw B Bw' F L' 3Fw' R 3Uw2 F R Dw Rw 3Rw F' Dw2 U' F' R2 F2 D U Bw 3Uw
9. R' L D2 Lw' R Bw' U2 L2 3Fw' Fw2 3Uw2 Bw' D' B 3Rw' Dw' 3Fw' U2 Rw 3Rw2 Lw L Bw Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw2 Uw 3Fw' Rw' Fw2 U Fw R2 U' Dw2 3Fw F' 3Uw' Fw' Bw2 D Uw2 L' R2 3Rw' F' 3Fw Fw' Uw2 3Uw2 U' R' B U Uw2 Dw2 3Rw2 F2 3Fw L' 3Rw' Uw2 3Fw Bw2 3Rw R' 3Fw' Fw' D2 L' 3Fw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 3Rw2 3Uw' R2 Bw Uw
10. 3Rw' Bw 3Rw2 3Uw Fw' Lw R' L' Uw' B2 3Rw' Fw' L U' D Fw L Dw' R Fw' Uw2 U 3Uw2 R2 Lw 3Fw2 R2 Dw2 L2 F2 Uw2 D Bw 3Uw Fw' Uw' Lw2 D R' Fw F' L' Rw2 B2 3Uw' Rw' L2 U F2 3Rw' L D 3Rw2 U2 3Rw2 U' R' U' Uw2 B2 Fw 3Fw2 R L' Rw2 U D F2 3Fw' Dw D' Bw 3Fw Dw2 R2 3Uw F2 Bw 3Fw' L
11. B' R' Bw2 3Uw2 U L' B L 3Fw2 Bw Rw2 F' Fw' Rw Dw Rw' Uw Rw2 Lw L 3Uw' D 3Fw2 U 3Fw2 R2 D B' D B2 L2 3Fw' Dw2 D 3Rw Bw Fw2 3Uw2 Rw L Dw2 Rw' Lw U R' Bw Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 R2 Bw 3Uw2 Uw Bw 3Rw 3Fw' 3Rw2 D' Uw2 R Fw B' L 3Fw2 R2 B Fw2 F' 3Fw' Lw B2 F 3Fw' Uw B2 3Uw Dw2 Bw' 3Rw2 Dw
12. D Lw Fw F' Lw' Uw2 3Rw2 Dw' 3Fw' Rw' L2 3Uw' B F Fw L2 Uw2 R' U F' Uw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 B2 Fw2 3Uw 3Rw2 3Fw2 Rw' F2 3Rw' Fw Lw' Rw Bw' Dw2 Lw D' Fw2 B Bw2 3Uw2 B2 3Fw' Fw2 D' R Fw' 3Uw' F' Uw Fw' 3Fw' Uw' B2 Rw2 D Bw R Rw2 Dw Fw B U' B2 Uw' Bw Uw R2 Bw Rw Bw2 U' R' Lw 3Uw 3Rw2 Uw2 Lw' L2


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 13, 2015)

Round 2
Race to sub-5:00
Method: Reduction

Average: 5:14:19

Times: (5:59.36), 5:58.38, 5:18.43, 5:05.06, 4:46.88, 4:56.89, 5:10.63, (4:46.33), 5:48.13, 5:18.69, 4:47.34, 5:11.46


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 20, 2015)

Round 3 ends September *27th!*


Spoiler: Ao5 Scrambles



1. 3Fw2 Dw2 R Lw' 3Rw Rw2 Uw' 3Fw' Lw' Fw2 D U' Bw' Lw Rw2 B' D 3Fw2 L 3Rw' Uw' Rw2 3Rw' D' 3Uw U2 3Fw' F' L B' 3Rw' F 3Rw R' U2 3Uw R Uw' 3Rw' F Uw' 3Rw Bw Rw 3Uw 3Rw Lw2 Dw F2 Lw' U' Dw' R2 3Rw Rw' B2 Bw Lw Fw' Bw2 3Fw' Lw B2 L2 Dw' Bw2 D2 B 3Uw' Dw2 Uw B2 L2 Fw2 Dw2 3Fw 3Uw2 B D2 L'
2. B2 D' 3Uw2 Uw2 Lw Fw2 3Rw' F Rw 3Fw D' Uw2 Fw' F' Uw' 3Rw2 Bw Fw2 B' 3Uw' B' Uw' Rw' Fw2 L' B2 3Rw Lw2 Dw Uw' R 3Fw Rw 3Uw' F2 3Fw' B' L2 R Dw2 F' Fw R Bw2 R L Bw' Dw Rw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Lw' 3Fw Uw Lw 3Rw' D2 3Rw2 F' Lw Bw 3Rw U2 B' Rw2 D U' R Dw Fw2 3Rw2 Rw2 B' Uw D B' 3Fw 3Rw Fw' D'
3. 3Rw2 3Uw Fw' U B2 Fw2 L2 D' L 3Uw Bw2 Dw 3Rw Bw B D' Lw' B2 Lw' D U2 3Uw2 3Fw L Rw' Dw' 3Uw' Rw Bw' Rw' L Fw2 Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw Bw2 3Fw' Rw2 U' L2 3Rw 3Fw' Dw' B2 D 3Fw2 B2 3Rw Bw' Lw 3Uw2 L2 3Uw2 Fw2 L2 3Rw' Uw2 U' B2 L' Fw2 Lw Fw2 3Rw' Lw2 3Fw2 3Uw' Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 3Fw F2 R' L 3Rw' F' D' 3Fw2 Bw' 3Uw'
4. 3Rw2 Uw' 3Fw' F' Lw 3Fw B Lw' R' Rw' Uw2 3Uw F' D' 3Rw' F2 Dw' B Uw L R Fw2 Dw R2 Uw Bw' 3Fw2 Uw' F 3Fw Fw Bw' D2 U Fw L2 F 3Fw 3Uw 3Fw L2 3Fw' B' Bw' F2 L2 3Uw2 Rw U2 3Fw2 B' 3Uw2 Dw2 Fw' Bw B' R2 Bw2 Rw2 3Uw U2 F2 L Lw 3Fw 3Rw Rw Fw2 L' Lw' F2 Fw2 R2 Lw Rw' U2 B' Lw B' Dw2
5. F U Dw Bw' U' Fw2 Lw Fw D2 Dw' Fw' Rw U2 B2 D' U2 Dw 3Fw 3Uw2 B' U Uw' Rw2 Dw' 3Rw D Rw' F' Rw2 Fw2 R U2 Bw2 B2 Dw B Dw 3Rw' 3Uw2 Rw Uw F' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Bw 3Fw' Uw' D' L2 B D' B' R' D2 3Fw2 Uw Fw' Uw2 R2 Dw2 D2 Lw' R2 3Uw B' Dw' D2 B Fw' L U' 3Fw' D' Bw Rw' Fw2 3Fw Bw' Uw R2





Spoiler: Ao12 Scrambles



1. 3Fw2 Dw2 R Lw' 3Rw Rw2 Uw' 3Fw' Lw' Fw2 D U' Bw' Lw Rw2 B' D 3Fw2 L 3Rw' Uw' Rw2 3Rw' D' 3Uw U2 3Fw' F' L B' 3Rw' F 3Rw R' U2 3Uw R Uw' 3Rw' F Uw' 3Rw Bw Rw 3Uw 3Rw Lw2 Dw F2 Lw' U' Dw' R2 3Rw Rw' B2 Bw Lw Fw' Bw2 3Fw' Lw B2 L2 Dw' Bw2 D2 B 3Uw' Dw2 Uw B2 L2 Fw2 Dw2 3Fw 3Uw2 B D2 L'
2. B2 D' 3Uw2 Uw2 Lw Fw2 3Rw' F Rw 3Fw D' Uw2 Fw' F' Uw' 3Rw2 Bw Fw2 B' 3Uw' B' Uw' Rw' Fw2 L' B2 3Rw Lw2 Dw Uw' R 3Fw Rw 3Uw' F2 3Fw' B' L2 R Dw2 F' Fw R Bw2 R L Bw' Dw Rw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Lw' 3Fw Uw Lw 3Rw' D2 3Rw2 F' Lw Bw 3Rw U2 B' Rw2 D U' R Dw Fw2 3Rw2 Rw2 B' Uw D B' 3Fw 3Rw Fw' D'
3. 3Rw2 3Uw Fw' U B2 Fw2 L2 D' L 3Uw Bw2 Dw 3Rw Bw B D' Lw' B2 Lw' D U2 3Uw2 3Fw L Rw' Dw' 3Uw' Rw Bw' Rw' L Fw2 Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw Bw2 3Fw' Rw2 U' L2 3Rw 3Fw' Dw' B2 D 3Fw2 B2 3Rw Bw' Lw 3Uw2 L2 3Uw2 Fw2 L2 3Rw' Uw2 U' B2 L' Fw2 Lw Fw2 3Rw' Lw2 3Fw2 3Uw' Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 3Fw F2 R' L 3Rw' F' D' 3Fw2 Bw' 3Uw'
4. 3Rw2 Uw' 3Fw' F' Lw 3Fw B Lw' R' Rw' Uw2 3Uw F' D' 3Rw' F2 Dw' B Uw L R Fw2 Dw R2 Uw Bw' 3Fw2 Uw' F 3Fw Fw Bw' D2 U Fw L2 F 3Fw 3Uw 3Fw L2 3Fw' B' Bw' F2 L2 3Uw2 Rw U2 3Fw2 B' 3Uw2 Dw2 Fw' Bw B' R2 Bw2 Rw2 3Uw U2 F2 L Lw 3Fw 3Rw Rw Fw2 L' Lw' F2 Fw2 R2 Lw Rw' U2 B' Lw B' Dw2
5. F U Dw Bw' U' Fw2 Lw Fw D2 Dw' Fw' Rw U2 B2 D' U2 Dw 3Fw 3Uw2 B' U Uw' Rw2 Dw' 3Rw D Rw' F' Rw2 Fw2 R U2 Bw2 B2 Dw B Dw 3Rw' 3Uw2 Rw Uw F' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Bw 3Fw' Uw' D' L2 B D' B' R' D2 3Fw2 Uw Fw' Uw2 R2 Dw2 D2 Lw' R2 3Uw B' Dw' D2 B Fw' L U' 3Fw' D' Bw Rw' Fw2 3Fw Bw' Uw R2
6. Rw' B D2 3Rw' R' 3Fw Uw2 B Uw' Rw2 3Rw B U2 F' Uw2 3Rw U2 F 3Rw2 D Dw 3Uw Bw' Rw' Dw' 3Rw2 D Bw Rw2 Dw2 3Rw' Fw' F B2 3Uw2 B2 Dw 3Fw2 L2 U D Rw F 3Fw2 Uw' U2 3Fw L' Uw' 3Fw Rw F Rw2 Uw Fw2 F2 Lw Bw' Dw2 Bw' Lw2 B' 3Fw2 L Bw' U2 D Lw2 3Fw2 Fw2 Lw' B' Lw Fw' U 3Uw' Bw2 B2 3Fw2 U2
7. R 3Rw2 B2 U2 R' 3Rw2 Dw' R2 3Fw' Rw Uw L2 Lw2 3Fw2 U 3Uw Bw Rw2 Bw' L' F' 3Rw Bw2 Fw Dw U2 Fw2 Bw2 R2 D' Lw 3Rw' Rw 3Uw' D2 Dw2 Bw D' Dw' Uw' 3Rw' R' Dw' L Uw' Dw 3Rw L2 Fw Rw 3Uw Rw' U Rw 3Uw Rw Dw L' D' 3Rw2 Rw' R2 Bw' B2 3Rw2 L' Dw Fw F Dw' B2 3Rw Fw D2 3Rw2 3Fw Uw U L' D2
8. Rw' L 3Uw' R B' Rw' 3Uw Fw Lw' 3Rw F2 Dw' 3Rw2 3Uw Bw' 3Fw U' D' L' Lw Uw' L' 3Fw' 3Rw' R2 Dw' U 3Uw Fw2 L D Uw B U2 3Rw2 Dw' Bw' U' Dw2 L 3Rw2 Fw' 3Rw Rw' U2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 Uw' B' 3Fw Uw' D2 3Rw U2 3Fw2 Rw Lw Uw2 L' 3Uw' 3Rw Bw' Rw' R' D2 Dw2 F' Fw2 Bw Lw' R B2 Dw2 3Uw2 F Lw Fw 3Rw' Rw
9. F2 Fw' 3Rw' D' Fw Uw 3Fw' R2 Uw2 U' Bw2 Lw' 3Uw' Bw' R2 Uw2 U' 3Fw' U' Bw2 U2 B 3Fw 3Uw D F2 Uw2 F2 Lw' D2 3Fw D2 3Fw' D' 3Fw' 3Uw2 B' 3Fw2 Rw2 D 3Rw2 L D 3Fw2 U' R Fw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 U' R Fw 3Uw2 Uw2 Fw Dw' 3Fw' U' D2 Rw' D' Dw F2 Dw F2 Bw2 3Rw2 Lw' B Uw D R B2 3Uw 3Rw R Rw Lw B2 U'
10. 3Fw' Dw Lw D' Fw Lw D2 U' 3Rw' Lw B2 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw' F' L B' Fw Uw' Dw' R' F2 Lw' Uw2 Rw R' Dw' U2 L Bw' L' D 3Fw' Bw Rw Uw' Dw R2 3Rw' Lw D U2 Dw F' Dw' 3Rw2 Lw' Uw2 L2 F2 R 3Uw2 Dw' Fw 3Uw2 3Fw2 Fw D' Bw Lw Bw' U2 3Rw 3Fw2 B 3Uw' D' Rw2 L2 B2 U2 Fw 3Uw' Fw2 3Uw2 F2 3Uw' Uw B' R'
11. Rw2 F U R Dw2 R D Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw 3Rw2 D2 3Uw' Fw' 3Uw Dw' Lw' F2 Uw2 3Fw2 U2 3Uw2 R D' Fw2 D Dw R' D R2 Lw' U' F Uw2 L B Lw' Rw' L' B' Bw' U F' Dw' D Rw' Uw2 3Fw2 R2 B U Uw Fw2 Dw2 Uw L 3Uw2 R2 Rw2 3Fw Dw' D R2 B 3Fw2 D' Uw2 B2 U2 L' 3Rw 3Uw F2 Fw' Uw2 L' Lw 3Uw Uw2
12. L Uw B F Fw Lw2 L2 D2 Fw2 D 3Rw' Rw 3Fw L2 Rw2 Lw' B2 3Uw Rw' Bw2 3Fw' D2 F2 Uw' Fw 3Fw F2 3Rw R2 L U' Rw' D L' U' 3Rw' R2 3Uw' B Uw' Rw' F2 R U' 3Fw R' Fw' F B2 R 3Uw2 U Rw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 U2 3Rw' D2 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 U' F' Lw2 Uw' Rw R 3Fw Fw' R2 Uw B2 L' Rw' Uw D' 3Fw' Fw' Lw2


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 20, 2015)

I appreciate the new scrambles, but I blew up my 6x6, so I'll be taking a break for a bit :/


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 23, 2015)

Reprobate said:


> I appreciate the new scrambles, but I blew up my 6x6, so I'll be taking a break for a bit :/



As in a Pop or did you _literally_ blow it up with an explosive.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 27, 2015)

Round 4 ends October *4th!*


Spoiler: Ao5 Scrambles



1. Bw2 F' L2 3Uw' Fw F' L2 R 3Fw' F' B D Rw D2 Rw2 Fw L B' 3Uw D2 Lw2 Bw B L Rw2 U Dw F Uw 3Fw' B F' D2 Uw2 3Rw' F2 Lw' 3Fw 3Rw' Fw' Dw2 F B R2 U F Rw Fw' L2 Lw D 3Fw2 3Rw F B2 U2 3Rw2 F L2 Rw2 Dw2 3Rw2 Lw' Rw' 3Fw2 L' 3Uw' R2 Fw Lw2 L' 3Rw' Rw' 3Uw D Dw' Fw2 3Rw 3Uw Lw
2. Fw 3Rw' Rw' L2 Uw U' 3Fw B2 Dw' D Rw' Lw2 U 3Uw2 Bw Dw Bw2 3Fw' D2 Fw F' Bw L Fw2 Lw' R Uw' B' Uw2 L2 D 3Rw Lw U' L Uw2 Rw' U2 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw' B' D' Bw' F2 D2 U' L' B L Dw' U Rw Fw' 3Fw2 F' L' Dw2 Fw' Bw2 B Lw Fw2 D2 L' D Dw' Rw' R Dw' Bw' 3Rw2 Lw2 3Fw' Rw 3Fw U' Lw B U'
3. Lw U' Dw R F2 D 3Uw' B' F2 Fw' 3Fw2 R2 L Rw 3Rw 3Fw2 R Uw' R2 Dw2 3Rw Dw2 R' Rw Dw 3Rw2 Rw' Bw' R2 D' R Dw2 B2 U Lw2 U' Uw 3Rw2 Uw Fw2 B2 3Fw D2 3Rw2 L Rw2 3Fw Lw F2 3Fw D2 3Rw' Lw2 Rw2 U2 Fw L Dw' Rw' B D Lw2 B2 L' Bw2 Rw' Uw2 D' B' Dw Uw U2 Fw' B Rw2 Fw Bw2 F2 Lw' Dw2
4. 3Rw' 3Fw Bw' 3Uw2 Dw' U Lw' F2 3Fw2 D' 3Rw2 Bw2 Fw L' Dw B2 F2 Uw D2 F' D 3Uw' Bw2 Uw2 Dw' B2 D' 3Rw Bw2 F 3Rw2 Rw B' 3Rw' Uw F Uw2 B 3Fw' 3Rw Rw2 3Uw2 R' Uw' 3Uw2 F Uw 3Rw' U' L Uw' L2 Rw U' D2 Rw2 U' Dw' Lw2 R B' Lw2 D' Dw2 L2 Lw D Lw' Fw L' D Dw' 3Rw Lw2 B2 L 3Fw2 Fw2 L' 3Rw'
5. D' Rw2 Bw 3Rw2 U' Lw2 Dw' D Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 R2 3Uw Dw2 F Rw' Bw2 3Fw2 Rw' Bw' Dw L2 3Uw' B Rw' Uw2 B2 Rw2 R' 3Rw' L' 3Fw2 D' U2 Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw' L Dw' Lw' D2 Rw' 3Fw2 Dw2 Fw Uw' Fw D2 Bw Fw2 Rw2 F D Bw' D' B F2 3Rw R Rw' Fw2 D' R' F Lw' Rw2 D2 Dw' Lw' Fw2 L2 Lw' F' R' Fw2 Uw U' Dw 3Rw





Spoiler: Ao12 Scrambles



1. Bw2 F' L2 3Uw' Fw F' L2 R 3Fw' F' B D Rw D2 Rw2 Fw L B' 3Uw D2 Lw2 Bw B L Rw2 U Dw F Uw 3Fw' B F' D2 Uw2 3Rw' F2 Lw' 3Fw 3Rw' Fw' Dw2 F B R2 U F Rw Fw' L2 Lw D 3Fw2 3Rw F B2 U2 3Rw2 F L2 Rw2 Dw2 3Rw2 Lw' Rw' 3Fw2 L' 3Uw' R2 Fw Lw2 L' 3Rw' Rw' 3Uw D Dw' Fw2 3Rw 3Uw Lw
2. Fw 3Rw' Rw' L2 Uw U' 3Fw B2 Dw' D Rw' Lw2 U 3Uw2 Bw Dw Bw2 3Fw' D2 Fw F' Bw L Fw2 Lw' R Uw' B' Uw2 L2 D 3Rw Lw U' L Uw2 Rw' U2 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw' B' D' Bw' F2 D2 U' L' B L Dw' U Rw Fw' 3Fw2 F' L' Dw2 Fw' Bw2 B Lw Fw2 D2 L' D Dw' Rw' R Dw' Bw' 3Rw2 Lw2 3Fw' Rw 3Fw U' Lw B U'
3. Lw U' Dw R F2 D 3Uw' B' F2 Fw' 3Fw2 R2 L Rw 3Rw 3Fw2 R Uw' R2 Dw2 3Rw Dw2 R' Rw Dw 3Rw2 Rw' Bw' R2 D' R Dw2 B2 U Lw2 U' Uw 3Rw2 Uw Fw2 B2 3Fw D2 3Rw2 L Rw2 3Fw Lw F2 3Fw D2 3Rw' Lw2 Rw2 U2 Fw L Dw' Rw' B D Lw2 B2 L' Bw2 Rw' Uw2 D' B' Dw Uw U2 Fw' B Rw2 Fw Bw2 F2 Lw' Dw2
4. 3Rw' 3Fw Bw' 3Uw2 Dw' U Lw' F2 3Fw2 D' 3Rw2 Bw2 Fw L' Dw B2 F2 Uw D2 F' D 3Uw' Bw2 Uw2 Dw' B2 D' 3Rw Bw2 F 3Rw2 Rw B' 3Rw' Uw F Uw2 B 3Fw' 3Rw Rw2 3Uw2 R' Uw' 3Uw2 F Uw 3Rw' U' L Uw' L2 Rw U' D2 Rw2 U' Dw' Lw2 R B' Lw2 D' Dw2 L2 Lw D Lw' Fw L' D Dw' 3Rw Lw2 B2 L 3Fw2 Fw2 L' 3Rw'
5. D' Rw2 Bw 3Rw2 U' Lw2 Dw' D Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 R2 3Uw Dw2 F Rw' Bw2 3Fw2 Rw' Bw' Dw L2 3Uw' B Rw' Uw2 B2 Rw2 R' 3Rw' L' 3Fw2 D' U2 Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw' L Dw' Lw' D2 Rw' 3Fw2 Dw2 Fw Uw' Fw D2 Bw Fw2 Rw2 F D Bw' D' B F2 3Rw R Rw' Fw2 D' R' F Lw' Rw2 D2 Dw' Lw' Fw2 L2 Lw' F' R' Fw2 Uw U' Dw 3Rw
6. Rw' Uw' 3Uw' 3Rw' Fw' Uw L 3Fw' Rw' U2 Fw Bw' R L' F2 R 3Fw2 3Rw Dw' F' Dw' L 3Fw2 R2 3Uw2 Bw' Rw2 U D R' Dw 3Fw F' Uw2 3Fw U 3Uw' B2 3Fw' F Lw R B2 Lw' F2 Bw' R' L' Rw' B2 R2 3Fw F2 Uw 3Rw2 L2 Dw' B 3Fw2 Lw Uw' F' R' Fw2 3Fw2 D' B R2 3Fw Fw' B2 F Bw D 3Uw Dw2 Lw 3Uw F2 B'
7. Fw2 L Lw Uw B' Bw' Lw D' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Lw2 Uw Fw2 3Rw Rw L Uw2 U2 3Uw' 3Rw' Bw' U 3Uw R' Fw' 3Uw' R' 3Uw Bw' B U Fw B' D Bw' F' B2 D2 Dw Lw 3Uw' Fw 3Fw' B2 3Rw Uw2 3Fw2 R U D' F Uw2 R2 Rw 3Fw' U' L2 Lw' B2 U' L2 U 3Uw L' R' U D Lw2 Dw2 Fw R' 3Uw F Bw Lw2 Dw' Fw 3Uw' L2 3Uw'
8. Uw Rw Fw B' 3Fw2 Rw' L' B2 F R2 Rw2 D2 U2 L Lw' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 B Dw2 B Bw2 L 3Rw Bw 3Rw U' 3Rw' Lw' Fw' Lw F2 Fw' Lw' Bw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 Lw2 3Uw 3Rw2 F2 3Uw D U2 Fw' 3Fw2 Bw2 U Bw R' Uw Lw' 3Fw Fw F B' U' Lw2 B 3Rw2 D2 Lw U' Fw' Uw2 B Bw Lw2 Bw U2 B2 U Bw' U' Dw2 3Fw' Rw' F B R
9. Uw Lw' Bw2 3Fw Fw' F Uw' Rw2 3Fw Lw' 3Rw2 D 3Fw2 Uw' L Bw' Fw2 F2 L' Uw B Lw' 3Fw B' U2 F Rw Bw' 3Rw' Rw Fw' B Bw' Dw2 R Dw2 3Rw2 R' U2 F' Lw2 Rw B' R Lw Bw2 Uw Lw' F' U' Rw Fw' 3Fw' L Dw2 3Rw2 F Fw Lw2 R2 3Rw2 Rw2 Fw2 B' F Rw Fw2 L2 3Fw2 D2 L Lw Bw Fw2 3Rw2 U Bw F' 3Uw 3Fw2
10. L' Dw' U2 Fw' 3Fw2 U R2 B Bw Fw2 3Rw' Bw2 3Fw 3Rw' Lw Bw2 D L2 D2 3Fw 3Uw' L 3Fw' B2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw 3Rw2 D2 Rw Fw' D2 U' F' 3Uw Bw' 3Uw' B2 R2 L2 Bw Lw' B L' 3Fw D Rw Lw' B' Fw2 R' Bw' Dw' Fw2 B Dw' Lw2 Fw2 3Uw' D Fw2 F2 Uw R2 Dw' L' Dw' Lw2 F' 3Uw' 3Rw R Lw 3Fw2 D' Uw2 3Fw2 Rw Uw Fw
11. Bw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 L2 Lw 3Fw2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 D 3Fw' B Dw L2 U Bw' 3Uw Rw2 Uw 3Rw 3Uw' 3Rw2 U2 3Uw' F2 U' Lw' Rw2 3Fw' Lw U' D' Fw' R2 Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw B L' Fw' Rw2 3Rw' B Dw2 Uw' F R 3Uw' L 3Rw 3Fw 3Rw' Dw2 L' Uw2 3Fw' Bw B' Fw Lw2 Uw2 3Rw2 D' R' Fw F B2 Bw2 U2 Rw' 3Uw' D' Rw2 Bw Dw Bw F' Uw' R
12. F2 U2 D2 Uw' Rw2 Dw2 R F' L 3Uw' D' U Rw 3Rw2 3Fw' Bw' 3Uw F R' 3Rw Uw 3Rw2 Dw Rw' 3Uw Bw Rw F' B' Rw2 L2 3Fw' D U' Uw R Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw' 3Fw Fw D 3Uw' L U Uw' Rw 3Uw Lw B F2 3Uw Bw' Lw' B 3Fw' 3Rw Lw' Rw U' 3Uw2 Dw' 3Rw' R 3Uw2 U' R Fw' D Dw Lw' Bw 3Fw2 D2 R Dw 3Rw B' L'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 27, 2015)

Round 3 was such a competitive round, so many people entered XD

R#4 sub 4:00 Hoya
Ao5: *3:56.25*

3:55.96, 3:59.01, (4:14.05), 3:53.78, (3:38.65)

Part of a 3:58.84 PB Ao12.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Oct 4, 2015)

Round 5 ends November *2nd* or then we get at least 2 competitors!


Spoiler: Ao5 Scrambles



1. R Rw2 Dw 3Uw2 Rw2 D2 3Rw D2 B Dw2 U2 F' 3Rw R' 3Fw' Lw2 3Fw Bw2 B' 3Rw D' R 3Uw F L D' 3Fw2 F' 3Uw' Lw' L2 Rw Fw' U2 Fw Uw' Rw' 3Rw2 Uw 3Rw' Uw 3Rw' Lw R' L2 F' D' R2 Fw' Dw 3Uw' Fw Dw2 3Uw2 R' 3Rw' L2 Dw Rw 3Uw' 3Fw2 Lw' Fw 3Rw Rw2 F2 B R U' F2 L Bw B' R2 L Rw2 Lw Uw2 B Uw
2. Lw2 Dw2 Uw' 3Rw R' Uw U2 Fw2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw Bw R D R2 Dw Rw2 F B' Lw R Dw' U L2 Dw' Lw2 Uw' 3Rw' Uw D2 B U' D2 Dw' Fw' Lw' 3Fw Bw R Fw' Lw Rw' 3Uw2 Bw B' D' Lw2 F Rw2 Uw D2 U' Lw2 Uw2 3Rw B' 3Rw' Lw2 Fw B2 Lw2 D' Lw' Fw R2 F2 3Uw' D2 U' B D 3Rw' Rw' Uw2 Fw' U L Bw2 B 3Uw2
3. 3Uw2 B 3Uw2 Uw Dw2 R L2 D' Lw' R 3Rw' F' Rw2 3Fw2 R F' L' Lw2 Uw2 B' Uw' F 3Uw' Dw Fw' 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw R' 3Uw2 L' B' 3Uw' 3Rw' Rw L' Fw2 Uw U' R' Rw2 3Uw Fw Rw2 F2 U 3Fw Uw' L' Bw2 3Fw' D Fw D L2 Dw' Uw' U2 Lw' 3Uw D Uw2 F Lw2 Rw R U2 Rw2 R Lw2 D Fw Uw' Lw' L Bw R2 Bw Uw 3Uw2
4. Bw2 3Rw U Rw2 B2 3Rw Bw2 U L Fw 3Rw' Fw2 L2 R B' 3Rw' R2 F2 U' Lw' 3Fw Uw' Dw' B2 R2 Dw Uw U Fw2 L' F L2 B2 R' Fw Rw Fw2 Uw2 3Rw B2 3Uw2 R' Rw L D Rw 3Fw' Uw' L D' Rw2 Lw U' F Uw' Rw2 U' F' U2 Rw U 3Uw2 Lw' F' Rw2 Uw L' Dw2 U2 D2 F U 3Rw2 U2 F L 3Uw' Uw Dw L2
5. D Uw' Rw2 Lw' Bw2 R' B2 Lw2 Fw U2 Lw2 3Uw2 Uw Fw' 3Rw2 Dw 3Uw' Bw Uw' 3Rw Fw 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw2 L 3Uw Uw2 D Fw' D Bw 3Fw 3Uw2 D2 R2 F2 Rw Lw D2 Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Fw' Lw' U' Uw' B2 Dw Lw2 F2 D F' Dw' 3Fw D' B2 Rw Uw F' Bw' 3Rw2 D' Uw' B 3Uw' 3Rw Fw 3Fw2 F' Uw' Lw L Rw' R' 3Fw' Lw2 Uw Rw Dw'





Spoiler: Ao12 Scrambles



1. R Rw2 Dw 3Uw2 Rw2 D2 3Rw D2 B Dw2 U2 F' 3Rw R' 3Fw' Lw2 3Fw Bw2 B' 3Rw D' R 3Uw F L D' 3Fw2 F' 3Uw' Lw' L2 Rw Fw' U2 Fw Uw' Rw' 3Rw2 Uw 3Rw' Uw 3Rw' Lw R' L2 F' D' R2 Fw' Dw 3Uw' Fw Dw2 3Uw2 R' 3Rw' L2 Dw Rw 3Uw' 3Fw2 Lw' Fw 3Rw Rw2 F2 B R U' F2 L Bw B' R2 L Rw2 Lw Uw2 B Uw
2. Lw2 Dw2 Uw' 3Rw R' Uw U2 Fw2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw Bw R D R2 Dw Rw2 F B' Lw R Dw' U L2 Dw' Lw2 Uw' 3Rw' Uw D2 B U' D2 Dw' Fw' Lw' 3Fw Bw R Fw' Lw Rw' 3Uw2 Bw B' D' Lw2 F Rw2 Uw D2 U' Lw2 Uw2 3Rw B' 3Rw' Lw2 Fw B2 Lw2 D' Lw' Fw R2 F2 3Uw' D2 U' B D 3Rw' Rw' Uw2 Fw' U L Bw2 B 3Uw2
3. 3Uw2 B 3Uw2 Uw Dw2 R L2 D' Lw' R 3Rw' F' Rw2 3Fw2 R F' L' Lw2 Uw2 B' Uw' F 3Uw' Dw Fw' 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw R' 3Uw2 L' B' 3Uw' 3Rw' Rw L' Fw2 Uw U' R' Rw2 3Uw Fw Rw2 F2 U 3Fw Uw' L' Bw2 3Fw' D Fw D L2 Dw' Uw' U2 Lw' 3Uw D Uw2 F Lw2 Rw R U2 Rw2 R Lw2 D Fw Uw' Lw' L Bw R2 Bw Uw 3Uw2
4. Bw2 3Rw U Rw2 B2 3Rw Bw2 U L Fw 3Rw' Fw2 L2 R B' 3Rw' R2 F2 U' Lw' 3Fw Uw' Dw' B2 R2 Dw Uw U Fw2 L' F L2 B2 R' Fw Rw Fw2 Uw2 3Rw B2 3Uw2 R' Rw L D Rw 3Fw' Uw' L D' Rw2 Lw U' F Uw' Rw2 U' F' U2 Rw U 3Uw2 Lw' F' Rw2 Uw L' Dw2 U2 D2 F U 3Rw2 U2 F L 3Uw' Uw Dw L2
5. D Uw' Rw2 Lw' Bw2 R' B2 Lw2 Fw U2 Lw2 3Uw2 Uw Fw' 3Rw2 Dw 3Uw' Bw Uw' 3Rw Fw 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw2 L 3Uw Uw2 D Fw' D Bw 3Fw 3Uw2 D2 R2 F2 Rw Lw D2 Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Fw' Lw' U' Uw' B2 Dw Lw2 F2 D F' Dw' 3Fw D' B2 Rw Uw F' Bw' 3Rw2 D' Uw' B 3Uw' 3Rw Fw 3Fw2 F' Uw' Lw L Rw' R' 3Fw' Lw2 Uw Rw Dw'
6. R' F' Dw 3Rw Bw 3Rw' Fw' Lw' Bw' 3Rw' Uw' Bw U B' U2 3Uw F' R 3Rw' F' Dw B Lw Fw' B 3Rw2 3Fw2 B' U' F Lw2 Bw2 F' L' Rw2 R U Rw 3Uw' 3Rw' L2 Lw2 Dw' F2 D' Lw2 Dw' Lw Rw U2 L Fw' U2 B U2 B2 R 3Rw Rw2 B' 3Uw Uw F2 3Uw B2 Rw2 B2 Bw' 3Rw2 Rw L 3Fw' L U2 3Uw2 Lw2 Dw D' 3Fw R
7. 3Fw' R Fw2 L' Rw2 Dw Fw 3Fw2 3Uw R' L2 B2 Rw 3Fw' Lw Rw U 3Rw2 Rw' F' 3Uw2 U' Dw Bw B R Lw2 L2 D Dw2 Rw 3Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw' 3Fw2 B2 U2 3Fw' 3Uw D2 R Dw Lw' R2 D Dw Bw' Lw2 B' Uw L2 Lw' Rw' F' R2 U Uw R2 Fw2 Lw2 F R Fw 3Uw Rw2 L2 3Fw L Bw' 3Fw' F' Rw U' D' 3Fw 3Rw2 Uw2 Bw' B'
8. Uw2 F Rw2 3Rw 3Fw L Lw' Fw2 Lw R2 3Fw2 Lw' F' 3Uw2 3Fw' R2 Bw 3Rw' R2 F' Rw' B' R D' 3Rw Uw2 L Dw Lw' R' 3Uw Lw2 3Uw' D Fw2 3Fw2 U' Rw Fw2 D' Fw' 3Rw' 3Fw Lw 3Rw2 B Fw R2 Lw' 3Uw D' Lw2 R' 3Fw Rw2 Fw R' Lw' Fw' R Rw' Lw Bw' Uw' R' U2 Uw' D2 3Fw2 Uw' Lw' Rw F' Lw Bw L' D' B' R' Dw2
9. Bw' U2 Uw2 Rw L' 3Uw2 Uw2 L2 3Rw' Bw2 Rw Uw R' Uw Lw' B2 Bw2 Uw Dw' B 3Uw Lw2 Uw2 U F' U' L' F2 Dw Bw' 3Fw2 Rw Fw2 Bw' U2 Dw F 3Rw2 R2 U Lw' R2 Bw' B' 3Rw' B' L' Fw2 L Bw2 3Fw' U' 3Fw2 3Rw' U Fw2 L 3Rw2 D Uw2 3Uw Bw F Uw Lw2 F 3Fw2 Lw Rw2 3Rw' F' L 3Rw2 U2 L' D F' U2 L2 Lw'
10. 3Rw 3Fw2 L' U Dw B' 3Rw' 3Uw Fw' 3Rw D U F2 3Rw F' 3Uw Uw' Dw B2 3Uw' Dw' B Fw2 Rw' Fw' U' Fw2 3Fw' Rw D' Rw Dw Fw' L2 3Fw' L' Lw' Uw Rw' Uw2 F' 3Fw' B2 U Dw2 R' U Bw2 D' Dw U R F' Fw 3Fw B' 3Uw Uw U B2 Lw2 R2 B' 3Fw L F' Fw2 Uw2 Rw 3Fw2 Bw' D' Uw' 3Fw Dw' Rw2 Uw2 R2 Uw' Bw2
11. 3Fw 3Rw' U' Uw Bw U 3Uw Lw2 Dw2 3Rw F 3Rw2 Lw2 R' Uw2 Rw Bw 3Rw Fw2 B U' Dw B2 Dw' B' Bw 3Fw2 Uw D2 Rw' D2 Uw2 Fw' Uw 3Rw Lw2 F' U2 Lw2 U B L2 Uw2 Fw2 R Dw2 3Uw 3Rw' Dw F' B Fw2 D Rw 3Uw B2 L' 3Fw F2 R 3Rw2 Dw 3Uw' 3Rw2 D L2 Bw Dw R' Fw D 3Fw' Bw' F2 L' Fw' Dw' F' 3Rw Uw2
12. R' Fw Rw 3Rw 3Uw2 Lw2 F Uw Rw' U F L2 3Fw2 Uw' B Fw Rw2 3Fw' F' L Rw U' Lw D2 B' Dw' R Bw 3Uw' Dw U' D2 Bw Dw2 Lw' R D Rw2 L' Lw Dw' L2 R B2 Lw2 L2 3Uw2 B2 Rw' L' Fw2 Uw' F2 3Uw2 B' Lw2 Fw2 R' Uw' 3Uw 3Fw L Dw Uw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 U' Uw2 F U Rw2 3Uw2 R' Uw 3Uw2 R Uw Fw 3Rw' Lw


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 17, 2015)

R#5
sub 4:00 hoya
Ao5*3:58.91*

(4:32.79), 3:54.70, 3:54.19, 4:07.82, (3:45.80)

OK


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 3, 2015)

Round 6 results:
Ordway Persyn 3:58.91 (Race to sub 4:00) One more to go! 

Round 7 ends on November 15th or maybe somewhere from 5th to 8th, because Latvian open is on this weekend, so I don't know if I will have some time left to announce the next round. But I will not be announcing the next round until we get like 2 competitors. Sorry.


Spoiler: Ao5 Scrambles



1. U D2 Rw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Lw2 3Uw2 Bw Fw' Lw2 3Uw2 F2 R2 3Rw2 L Lw2 Dw D2 3Uw Uw Fw Bw2 L2 D2 U2 B' 3Rw2 Fw' U F2 Rw' F2 Bw' 3Fw Rw' Lw' B Lw' Uw' B U Bw Dw2 F Dw2 D' B L' Uw' D' Bw' U2 Rw' Fw2 3Rw Bw' B2 R2 Rw2 3Rw2 F2 Dw2 B U 3Rw2 3Uw2 L2 F U 3Fw2 L' B' D2 Uw L' 3Rw 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw B'
2. R' Lw' D' Uw Lw2 F' L' Bw Dw F' L' R2 F' Dw' Uw2 B2 F L' Fw 3Rw2 3Fw' D' B Fw2 Dw2 F2 D2 Rw 3Fw2 D' 3Fw2 3Uw2 L2 3Uw F Dw' Bw' D' F2 3Uw' Fw 3Fw' Rw Dw' Rw F D2 B' 3Uw' 3Rw Dw2 Uw2 L Dw2 Bw' Lw2 Bw L Dw 3Fw2 D2 Lw2 Fw F' L2 Lw2 3Rw2 3Fw Dw2 3Rw Lw Dw' Rw Bw Lw Rw' 3Fw' L2 Dw2 Uw2
3. U R' Rw2 3Uw2 Bw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw2 B2 3Uw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw' D2 L F2 Rw2 Uw B' 3Uw' Uw L' B L' 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 R' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Uw B2 Dw2 Bw Dw2 D' Rw Dw2 Lw' L' Dw2 F 3Fw2 U' Dw2 Lw 3Fw' Dw D2 Uw 3Fw' Rw' U' 3Fw' B2 U Rw2 Fw' D' L Bw B F 3Fw2 Lw2 3Rw' Rw' R' Fw2 D B2 Bw 3Rw Uw' U2 3Fw' U' Bw
4. Lw D' 3Uw 3Rw' 3Uw' U' L2 3Fw' Dw Fw2 3Fw D2 U Rw' 3Fw2 D B D' Rw' Lw B2 3Fw 3Uw' Uw D' Bw 3Rw Bw Rw Fw' F Bw2 Rw' F2 3Rw Fw Bw2 Rw' F' D' B U2 F 3Uw' L Fw2 D' Rw' 3Rw 3Uw2 Bw2 B2 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw Dw' F' Fw2 U2 R Fw' R2 3Uw' L2 Fw2 3Fw' Dw F2 Bw B 3Uw' 3Fw Fw D2 L 3Uw Lw2 Bw2 3Rw 3Fw'
5. 3Uw' L2 D' R' 3Uw2 Dw2 3Fw' D' Lw2 D Bw' 3Rw2 3Fw 3Rw2 3Fw Uw' L2 B2 3Rw2 Rw2 R' Uw' Rw L' 3Fw Fw2 L2 3Uw2 D U2 Fw' 3Fw U2 Bw Rw 3Rw Lw' Bw 3Uw2 3Fw Fw' 3Rw2 Dw' Bw' R L2 3Fw2 Dw2 U D Uw2 Fw D2 Uw Lw2 Uw L2 Rw' R' U Uw2 Bw2 L2 Rw 3Fw2 R2 Fw' Lw2 3Rw2 Rw F' 3Uw Fw2 3Rw' U2 Lw 3Uw2 L Uw' U2





Spoiler: Ao12 Scrambles



1. U D2 Rw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Lw2 3Uw2 Bw Fw' Lw2 3Uw2 F2 R2 3Rw2 L Lw2 Dw D2 3Uw Uw Fw Bw2 L2 D2 U2 B' 3Rw2 Fw' U F2 Rw' F2 Bw' 3Fw Rw' Lw' B Lw' Uw' B U Bw Dw2 F Dw2 D' B L' Uw' D' Bw' U2 Rw' Fw2 3Rw Bw' B2 R2 Rw2 3Rw2 F2 Dw2 B U 3Rw2 3Uw2 L2 F U 3Fw2 L' B' D2 Uw L' 3Rw 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw B'
2. R' Lw' D' Uw Lw2 F' L' Bw Dw F' L' R2 F' Dw' Uw2 B2 F L' Fw 3Rw2 3Fw' D' B Fw2 Dw2 F2 D2 Rw 3Fw2 D' 3Fw2 3Uw2 L2 3Uw F Dw' Bw' D' F2 3Uw' Fw 3Fw' Rw Dw' Rw F D2 B' 3Uw' 3Rw Dw2 Uw2 L Dw2 Bw' Lw2 Bw L Dw 3Fw2 D2 Lw2 Fw F' L2 Lw2 3Rw2 3Fw Dw2 3Rw Lw Dw' Rw Bw Lw Rw' 3Fw' L2 Dw2 Uw2
3. U R' Rw2 3Uw2 Bw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw2 B2 3Uw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw' D2 L F2 Rw2 Uw B' 3Uw' Uw L' B L' 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 R' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Uw B2 Dw2 Bw Dw2 D' Rw Dw2 Lw' L' Dw2 F 3Fw2 U' Dw2 Lw 3Fw' Dw D2 Uw 3Fw' Rw' U' 3Fw' B2 U Rw2 Fw' D' L Bw B F 3Fw2 Lw2 3Rw' Rw' R' Fw2 D B2 Bw 3Rw Uw' U2 3Fw' U' Bw
4. Lw D' 3Uw 3Rw' 3Uw' U' L2 3Fw' Dw Fw2 3Fw D2 U Rw' 3Fw2 D B D' Rw' Lw B2 3Fw 3Uw' Uw D' Bw 3Rw Bw Rw Fw' F Bw2 Rw' F2 3Rw Fw Bw2 Rw' F' D' B U2 F 3Uw' L Fw2 D' Rw' 3Rw 3Uw2 Bw2 B2 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw Dw' F' Fw2 U2 R Fw' R2 3Uw' L2 Fw2 3Fw' Dw F2 Bw B 3Uw' 3Fw Fw D2 L 3Uw Lw2 Bw2 3Rw 3Fw'
5. 3Uw' L2 D' R' 3Uw2 Dw2 3Fw' D' Lw2 D Bw' 3Rw2 3Fw 3Rw2 3Fw Uw' L2 B2 3Rw2 Rw2 R' Uw' Rw L' 3Fw Fw2 L2 3Uw2 D U2 Fw' 3Fw U2 Bw Rw 3Rw Lw' Bw 3Uw2 3Fw Fw' 3Rw2 Dw' Bw' R L2 3Fw2 Dw2 U D Uw2 Fw D2 Uw Lw2 Uw L2 Rw' R' U Uw2 Bw2 L2 Rw 3Fw2 R2 Fw' Lw2 3Rw2 Rw F' 3Uw Fw2 3Rw' U2 Lw 3Uw2 L Uw' U2
6. U2 Dw2 D 3Rw2 3Uw Lw' 3Rw2 Fw2 Uw Lw 3Uw Lw Dw2 Uw2 D2 3Rw' Uw' 3Fw 3Rw' L' Bw Lw R2 Rw Uw' 3Uw F2 R' 3Uw' Lw2 U2 Lw F' 3Uw' L' Dw' 3Rw' D' R' Lw U2 Bw R Lw' F2 Dw Uw2 3Rw' Dw' Rw' 3Rw L' D' Rw R2 Dw2 Rw2 3Fw2 R' F R 3Uw 3Rw2 3Fw' D' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Dw2 Uw' F B2 R' 3Fw B' R' Rw' D R2 B F2
7. L U Fw' D' L' Fw2 L' U' Uw' Rw' Dw Rw 3Uw L D 3Uw' F Dw2 L 3Uw U2 R' Lw D B2 Uw2 3Uw 3Rw2 F Lw' Dw 3Uw Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw' Rw2 Fw Bw2 L 3Rw2 Bw R' 3Rw F Fw 3Rw U Dw' B L' Dw Bw2 3Uw2 U' R' 3Fw' Rw L2 Fw2 B' U L U Lw' 3Rw2 U Lw2 B L2 B L' D2 Bw2 Dw D B' L2 U' D Fw'
8. B2 Bw U2 3Rw2 R B' 3Rw2 3Fw' R2 Dw2 Fw2 U2 3Fw' D B D2 L2 U Fw' 3Uw L' 3Uw' B2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 L' B2 Dw Bw' Rw L2 F' R 3Fw' Rw' Lw' D Bw L' Rw2 Dw' 3Uw D B2 Lw2 U' Lw' 3Fw B' Lw Uw Fw2 U 3Fw' 3Rw' L' Bw2 U B Bw2 Dw2 D Uw Rw2 D' 3Uw2 3Fw' D' Lw2 F2 L B2 D Dw' Fw' U Fw L2 B
9. D2 Dw2 Bw' U Rw' Uw2 3Uw2 L' 3Uw B' 3Rw2 F2 Fw2 Uw Fw 3Rw2 Bw' Rw' B2 D F R U 3Uw2 Bw 3Fw' 3Uw2 R L' 3Uw2 F' Dw2 Uw2 L2 D2 Rw2 B' R2 Dw 3Uw2 R' Lw' U' Bw' 3Fw' U2 L2 B2 Uw D2 U' 3Rw2 Rw' R2 F2 Dw Uw 3Uw' U L F R' 3Uw' 3Fw2 Uw L Rw 3Rw 3Uw2 Uw U' Fw 3Uw2 Fw D2 Dw' U2 Fw2 3Uw2 Lw
10. Lw' F Dw Fw' U' B F2 Rw' Fw2 F' U Uw2 3Uw' Fw' R2 Uw' L' Rw' B2 3Fw' Fw' D Lw' 3Rw' Fw2 R' F' Lw2 B2 Lw' L2 Fw Rw L2 F2 3Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Uw' U Lw' 3Uw Rw' U2 3Uw B2 U 3Fw Dw2 3Uw' B2 U2 Rw2 L2 Fw Uw' Rw' Dw2 Uw' Fw Lw' D2 Lw B2 L U2 3Fw U Bw' L' 3Uw2 B2 Dw' Lw R' Uw 3Rw2 D Lw2 L2
11. U2 Dw2 Fw' R Dw' B2 Bw 3Fw' D2 Bw Dw F' R' 3Fw F Rw' Uw2 F B Lw 3Fw' Rw' 3Uw' Lw' Dw' L 3Rw2 D U2 Fw Dw L' Lw 3Fw 3Rw' U 3Fw 3Rw D Fw2 R U2 Lw 3Fw Lw2 R 3Rw' B' 3Fw Dw2 F2 U2 F 3Uw' D' Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw' B' 3Uw Fw' Lw2 F D' Dw' Uw2 R' Fw2 Dw D2 3Fw Lw Dw' Lw2 U' Fw2 Rw2 Lw D' F
12. D' U2 Uw' 3Rw' B' 3Uw2 Bw 3Fw 3Uw' 3Fw2 Lw' 3Uw2 Lw' U 3Fw2 Rw' 3Uw 3Rw2 3Fw2 B' L2 3Uw2 3Fw' Rw 3Uw2 L2 Fw R' Bw' 3Uw F2 B Uw' 3Uw2 3Rw B2 Bw Fw U2 D2 Bw Lw' 3Fw R' L D' Uw2 Lw Bw D' 3Uw2 F 3Uw2 B R2 Fw' L Uw2 Bw2 B2 Rw' F' Lw Rw' 3Uw' B2 Bw2 R2 F2 Lw 3Uw Lw 3Rw2 B2 U2 3Uw Lw' Rw' B2 R'


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 1, 2015)

Round 7
Race to sub-5:00
avg of 12: *5:39.71*
5:43.43, 5:36.08, 5:42.24, (5:04.59), 5:30.03, 5:47.92, 5:15.35, 5:38.49, 5:52.30, 5:53.19, 5:38.07, (6:08.53)


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 4, 2015)

Round 7 results:
1. Sergeant Baboon-5:39.71. Race to sub 5:00 [0/3]

I'm going to announce next round anyway if only 1 competitor entered.

Round 8 ends December *20th!*


Spoiler: Ao5 Scrambles



1. R D B 3Uw2 R2 3Rw Fw' F2 Uw Fw B' Lw Fw' U2 Uw' Fw2 3Fw Lw' 3Fw Bw' D' 3Fw Dw' B F U2 F2 U2 3Fw2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' Dw2 Bw2 L' Fw2 3Rw' L U R U B' Fw 3Fw Rw' Dw2 3Uw2 Lw' Fw Uw Lw2 B2 3Rw' R Bw L F 3Uw' U' Lw' Rw R B Uw2 3Rw' F' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Fw' Lw2 3Uw2 F' B2 L' Bw 3Fw2
2. B' Lw' Uw' Lw' B2 U B Fw F2 Lw L2 D2 3Fw' Fw' U' Fw' U' 3Rw2 L' Uw2 L2 R2 Bw2 D2 B 3Uw' B' U Rw2 D2 B D' Lw2 L' Dw' F Lw' 3Uw' U Rw' R Fw' Bw R 3Fw L' U' 3Uw2 L2 R2 3Rw' Dw' 3Uw2 Lw' 3Uw' Uw' D R 3Fw2 Fw' Dw2 Fw' 3Fw2 Rw2 3Uw D2 3Fw2 Dw2 3Fw' R' Dw Lw R2 Fw 3Rw' Lw' B2 Dw2 D2 Uw2
3. Rw 3Uw2 3Fw2 D' Rw2 3Rw2 D' Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 L 3Uw B2 D' F R' Fw2 Rw2 F Rw Uw2 R' Rw Fw D R' L' D' Uw Lw' Uw' Fw2 L' Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw D' U B2 3Uw2 D Rw2 B 3Fw F Lw2 3Fw2 Lw2 L2 B' Dw 3Rw' Dw D2 3Rw2 L' B Bw Dw Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw' D' B2 L Uw 3Rw Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw' Lw Rw U' Dw' Lw L B' 3Fw
4. Uw' Dw' Lw' Uw2 Dw U' 3Uw D Rw2 L Bw R Lw' L2 Fw' B F2 3Uw2 R2 Uw R2 Rw Uw2 L' B D2 Rw2 U2 Lw' R F2 3Uw U2 Bw D' 3Rw 3Uw2 F 3Rw2 F Fw2 3Rw2 Fw Dw Uw' L Bw' Fw2 D U Fw2 Rw' U2 B2 L 3Rw2 Bw2 Uw F2 Uw2 U2 Dw' Fw2 Dw2 3Rw' D2 R2 D R U' 3Rw F2 D' Fw' F2 3Fw2 U2 B' 3Uw Dw'
5. Fw Lw2 R' D2 3Fw' Fw Uw2 3Fw2 B F2 3Uw2 Fw' Dw' B Rw' R L Fw2 B' F2 Lw2 3Uw2 Dw2 3Rw B' Dw U' Lw2 L Bw 3Uw 3Rw2 B2 Dw' U' 3Rw Dw' Bw2 D Lw B' 3Rw' R' Fw2 D' Bw2 U Lw' Dw2 R' Fw' U Uw' 3Uw' Lw F Uw2 R2 L2 D2 Lw' L2 R D' Bw2 3Uw' D' U' Bw2 Rw' F2 Dw2 U2 Fw R Rw L2 F D2 Uw2





Spoiler: Ao12 Scrambles



1. R D B 3Uw2 R2 3Rw Fw' F2 Uw Fw B' Lw Fw' U2 Uw' Fw2 3Fw Lw' 3Fw Bw' D' 3Fw Dw' B F U2 F2 U2 3Fw2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' Dw2 Bw2 L' Fw2 3Rw' L U R U B' Fw 3Fw Rw' Dw2 3Uw2 Lw' Fw Uw Lw2 B2 3Rw' R Bw L F 3Uw' U' Lw' Rw R B Uw2 3Rw' F' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Fw' Lw2 3Uw2 F' B2 L' Bw 3Fw2
2. B' Lw' Uw' Lw' B2 U B Fw F2 Lw L2 D2 3Fw' Fw' U' Fw' U' 3Rw2 L' Uw2 L2 R2 Bw2 D2 B 3Uw' B' U Rw2 D2 B D' Lw2 L' Dw' F Lw' 3Uw' U Rw' R Fw' Bw R 3Fw L' U' 3Uw2 L2 R2 3Rw' Dw' 3Uw2 Lw' 3Uw' Uw' D R 3Fw2 Fw' Dw2 Fw' 3Fw2 Rw2 3Uw D2 3Fw2 Dw2 3Fw' R' Dw Lw R2 Fw 3Rw' Lw' B2 Dw2 D2 Uw2
3. Rw 3Uw2 3Fw2 D' Rw2 3Rw2 D' Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 L 3Uw B2 D' F R' Fw2 Rw2 F Rw Uw2 R' Rw Fw D R' L' D' Uw Lw' Uw' Fw2 L' Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw D' U B2 3Uw2 D Rw2 B 3Fw F Lw2 3Fw2 Lw2 L2 B' Dw 3Rw' Dw D2 3Rw2 L' B Bw Dw Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw' D' B2 L Uw 3Rw Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw' Lw Rw U' Dw' Lw L B' 3Fw
4. Uw' Dw' Lw' Uw2 Dw U' 3Uw D Rw2 L Bw R Lw' L2 Fw' B F2 3Uw2 R2 Uw R2 Rw Uw2 L' B D2 Rw2 U2 Lw' R F2 3Uw U2 Bw D' 3Rw 3Uw2 F 3Rw2 F Fw2 3Rw2 Fw Dw Uw' L Bw' Fw2 D U Fw2 Rw' U2 B2 L 3Rw2 Bw2 Uw F2 Uw2 U2 Dw' Fw2 Dw2 3Rw' D2 R2 D R U' 3Rw F2 D' Fw' F2 3Fw2 U2 B' 3Uw Dw'
5. Fw Lw2 R' D2 3Fw' Fw Uw2 3Fw2 B F2 3Uw2 Fw' Dw' B Rw' R L Fw2 B' F2 Lw2 3Uw2 Dw2 3Rw B' Dw U' Lw2 L Bw 3Uw 3Rw2 B2 Dw' U' 3Rw Dw' Bw2 D Lw B' 3Rw' R' Fw2 D' Bw2 U Lw' Dw2 R' Fw' U Uw' 3Uw' Lw F Uw2 R2 L2 D2 Lw' L2 R D' Bw2 3Uw' D' U' Bw2 Rw' F2 Dw2 U2 Fw R Rw L2 F D2 Uw2
6. Uw R2 3Rw2 F' L2 Rw 3Rw Lw U2 3Rw Lw' B' Lw2 3Rw' U Fw Lw U' 3Fw2 Bw Uw' U 3Uw2 B2 U Bw2 B' 3Fw' 3Uw 3Fw Bw U2 Uw2 3Rw R U2 3Uw Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 3Fw2 Fw' F' 3Rw' Uw 3Fw 3Uw' Bw2 3Rw2 Bw Lw Fw2 3Rw2 Lw2 Uw 3Fw L' 3Rw R' 3Fw2 R2 Lw' Bw 3Rw' Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Lw 3Rw' F Uw' Fw' Dw2 3Fw Uw Rw Fw' 3Fw2 3Rw
7. 3Rw' 3Fw B' R2 3Fw' Fw2 Lw' F' B' Bw2 U 3Rw R L2 Bw' B' 3Uw2 Bw U 3Uw' R2 D Dw' R2 F' R2 3Uw2 B' 3Rw2 3Fw B' Bw2 L Fw' B' U' R D' U' B2 D2 3Uw Dw2 Lw 3Rw' L 3Uw' R' Uw' Fw' L' Dw Lw F 3Uw Fw 3Rw U B F2 Dw' 3Rw2 Uw' D2 Dw2 Lw 3Fw' L2 B2 Bw 3Fw D' Dw Fw' Bw2 U D2 Dw' Uw 3Fw'
8. D2 R' Dw 3Fw' Bw Fw Dw Rw Bw' B D Uw' B2 3Fw2 R Bw Rw 3Rw' Fw L Lw2 Fw' Uw2 3Uw Rw 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw Dw2 R2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw' D2 B2 Bw R2 Rw' Dw Lw2 F' L' 3Fw 3Uw' Fw2 L Bw2 Lw' Rw Uw' 3Uw U' R Bw Dw' D' 3Uw' Uw2 R 3Fw2 Rw 3Rw' U B' Dw R' Fw' F Uw2 Dw D' 3Uw2 Rw 3Rw Uw' R2 Bw' 3Uw' U2 Lw
9. F2 Uw' D 3Rw' F2 D2 Fw Uw 3Rw L Rw' U2 3Uw2 3Rw' Uw D' U' Rw' Uw' D Dw' Lw Bw' Dw' 3Fw2 L Uw' Fw2 D2 Dw R' 3Uw2 Lw' Uw2 3Fw2 L' D Fw' Uw' 3Rw2 B2 3Fw' 3Uw Fw2 Bw Dw2 3Fw' D' B' 3Fw U2 F 3Fw' B2 Uw' R' Dw Bw2 U2 B' 3Rw' U2 Fw2 3Uw2 Dw2 Lw' B2 Rw' Bw B2 U R' L Dw Lw' Fw D' Rw L2 3Fw2
10. D' L' B2 Uw2 D' F L2 Lw2 Uw 3Uw2 D Dw 3Rw' R2 Rw2 Bw2 L 3Rw Lw2 3Uw' B Fw2 D' R' F2 Uw' Fw 3Uw Fw' Rw' R2 L' Uw Fw' Bw2 U Fw' L 3Fw' Lw' Dw2 R2 3Fw' R' Rw' B2 Dw' B' D 3Fw2 R2 Bw2 3Fw' D2 Rw2 L2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw Uw2 B2 Rw 3Fw Uw R' Fw Bw' 3Uw' F 3Fw' B' Uw' 3Fw2 Fw2 R U 3Uw D2 F Uw
11. 3Rw' U D2 3Rw2 R U D2 3Uw Bw' R2 L2 B L' 3Uw2 Uw' Dw' Bw2 L2 Rw' Bw F Rw L2 Fw Lw F2 3Uw' F' 3Uw2 3Rw' D2 3Rw' Lw' Fw2 Dw' D' F L Uw Bw' 3Uw2 Bw 3Fw' Uw B' Fw' Lw Rw D2 F' 3Uw' D2 Dw' Lw2 R' Uw2 R' Uw' F2 Uw' R2 B Fw' 3Fw D' 3Rw' U Uw D2 Fw2 3Fw' Dw 3Fw' U Lw2 3Fw2 Fw' L2 R2 F2
12. Fw Dw 3Uw' D2 Bw' Lw2 Fw 3Uw Uw' Rw2 Lw B R' Dw' 3Uw2 B' Lw' 3Fw Lw 3Fw Uw Dw2 3Rw' D' B2 Uw' 3Uw 3Rw' 3Uw U2 Bw' 3Rw' Bw' Rw2 Lw D L F' D Dw' B2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 R2 Bw2 Rw' L' F Fw2 Dw' L R2 F Rw2 Dw2 3Uw Uw U F2 D Bw2 3Rw' B' D 3Fw U F Dw Bw' B2 D' 3Rw' L2 3Fw2 Dw2 Lw Rw Bw2 3Rw2


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 8, 2015)

Round 8
Race to sub-5:00
avg of 12: *5:21.13*
5:27.53, 5:10.62, 5:28.91, 4:58.68, 5:19.23, 5:39.94, (6:10.92), 5:31.21, 5:19.90, 5:31.76, 5:03.49, (4:56.81)


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 3, 2016)

Round 8 results:
1. Sergeant Baboon-5:21.13 Race to sub 5:00 [0/3]

Round 9 ends January *9th!*


Spoiler: Ao5 Scrambles



1. D' Dw' B2 3Uw' Fw' U 3Rw Lw Rw D2 3Rw2 F2 L Dw' Bw' U Lw Fw' 3Uw2 F 3Rw' Lw2 Dw Lw2 3Uw2 Rw' R' Bw2 B2 R U' Rw' Bw' Dw' U2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw' 3Uw 3Fw R' 3Fw' R2 L2 3Rw2 Dw' R2 3Rw' 3Uw' Dw U' Uw' F2 R Dw Uw U2 Lw' 3Uw' Lw' L R 3Fw' Dw' Fw' 3Uw Fw2 Dw Bw2 D2 Uw' B U Uw 3Rw2 Fw R Bw B' 3Rw2
2. D2 Lw' D2 R2 D' R2 3Fw Dw' Rw B' L F' R F R Rw' L F' L2 Fw' Rw2 Bw' L' 3Rw2 Rw2 Lw' D2 Fw2 3Rw Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 R D2 F' Bw2 Dw' L Lw Uw2 B' D Fw D 3Uw2 Uw' U Bw' Rw2 3Fw Uw' R' Uw' F R Rw' 3Fw2 Lw' F' R' 3Rw2 Fw L2 D2 Rw' F2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw Fw Rw R2 Lw Fw Lw B2 U' 3Fw D
3. L2 3Uw2 R Uw L U2 3Fw2 Dw 3Fw2 Bw2 B2 F2 D2 Dw Lw 3Uw Uw 3Fw Lw2 3Fw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw' R Lw2 Fw' Lw2 Uw' Dw' L' D2 B2 Rw2 R2 Uw' U2 Bw 3Fw' Dw' Lw' Fw' F' R2 B' L' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw 3Fw' Lw' F2 L2 Uw2 D' F R2 F2 Bw2 Fw U' 3Rw' Uw2 3Rw D2 3Uw Lw' R' B' Rw 3Fw' B2 Fw' Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Fw R L
4. Lw' U' F L2 Dw' Rw L R2 Fw 3Rw Uw2 L D2 B2 R2 Dw Uw' Fw 3Uw 3Rw R Rw2 Uw' R Rw2 L Fw' 3Rw2 D2 Uw' F2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw 3Fw' L' Uw2 F Uw B 3Uw' R' Lw' Bw F 3Uw2 3Rw B2 3Fw' Uw Bw2 Uw' F' Fw2 Rw2 U2 3Rw' 3Uw' F2 D' 3Uw2 3Rw' L2 Uw' D2 R B 3Rw2 L2 U' Lw' L Dw Uw D' R2 Bw' Fw2
5. B' Bw R Rw Bw' Rw' L2 U' Lw B2 F 3Rw' Uw 3Rw' L Dw2 3Fw' R Lw Bw2 Rw R Bw' 3Rw F Lw' U' Dw R L' Rw' D2 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw U' F Lw' R' D' Dw Lw F' L2 D2 Fw2 Bw2 Uw' Dw Rw' U2 3Uw' D2 Lw2 R 3Rw' Fw2 R Dw R' U F2 Fw 3Rw Dw F R Fw' 3Fw2 F2 Rw2 Lw2 3Uw2 R' 3Uw Bw' 3Fw2 Lw' 3Uw' Rw





Spoiler: Ao12 Scrambles



1. D' Dw' B2 3Uw' Fw' U 3Rw Lw Rw D2 3Rw2 F2 L Dw' Bw' U Lw Fw' 3Uw2 F 3Rw' Lw2 Dw Lw2 3Uw2 Rw' R' Bw2 B2 R U' Rw' Bw' Dw' U2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw' 3Uw 3Fw R' 3Fw' R2 L2 3Rw2 Dw' R2 3Rw' 3Uw' Dw U' Uw' F2 R Dw Uw U2 Lw' 3Uw' Lw' L R 3Fw' Dw' Fw' 3Uw Fw2 Dw Bw2 D2 Uw' B U Uw 3Rw2 Fw R Bw B' 3Rw2
2. D2 Lw' D2 R2 D' R2 3Fw Dw' Rw B' L F' R F R Rw' L F' L2 Fw' Rw2 Bw' L' 3Rw2 Rw2 Lw' D2 Fw2 3Rw Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 R D2 F' Bw2 Dw' L Lw Uw2 B' D Fw D 3Uw2 Uw' U Bw' Rw2 3Fw Uw' R' Uw' F R Rw' 3Fw2 Lw' F' R' 3Rw2 Fw L2 D2 Rw' F2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw Fw Rw R2 Lw Fw Lw B2 U' 3Fw D
3. L2 3Uw2 R Uw L U2 3Fw2 Dw 3Fw2 Bw2 B2 F2 D2 Dw Lw 3Uw Uw 3Fw Lw2 3Fw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw' R Lw2 Fw' Lw2 Uw' Dw' L' D2 B2 Rw2 R2 Uw' U2 Bw 3Fw' Dw' Lw' Fw' F' R2 B' L' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw 3Fw' Lw' F2 L2 Uw2 D' F R2 F2 Bw2 Fw U' 3Rw' Uw2 3Rw D2 3Uw Lw' R' B' Rw 3Fw' B2 Fw' Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Fw R L
4. Lw' U' F L2 Dw' Rw L R2 Fw 3Rw Uw2 L D2 B2 R2 Dw Uw' Fw 3Uw 3Rw R Rw2 Uw' R Rw2 L Fw' 3Rw2 D2 Uw' F2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw 3Fw' L' Uw2 F Uw B 3Uw' R' Lw' Bw F 3Uw2 3Rw B2 3Fw' Uw Bw2 Uw' F' Fw2 Rw2 U2 3Rw' 3Uw' F2 D' 3Uw2 3Rw' L2 Uw' D2 R B 3Rw2 L2 U' Lw' L Dw Uw D' R2 Bw' Fw2
5. B' Bw R Rw Bw' Rw' L2 U' Lw B2 F 3Rw' Uw 3Rw' L Dw2 3Fw' R Lw Bw2 Rw R Bw' 3Rw F Lw' U' Dw R L' Rw' D2 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw U' F Lw' R' D' Dw Lw F' L2 D2 Fw2 Bw2 Uw' Dw Rw' U2 3Uw' D2 Lw2 R 3Rw' Fw2 R Dw R' U F2 Fw 3Rw Dw F R Fw' 3Fw2 F2 Rw2 Lw2 3Uw2 R' 3Uw Bw' 3Fw2 Lw' 3Uw' Rw
6. Fw B2 R2 3Fw Lw' D U' 3Uw Lw R2 L Dw2 3Fw2 F L B' Rw2 3Rw R' Fw2 3Fw' F' Lw' Bw Dw' 3Uw2 3Rw' Rw R' B2 U' Fw' Bw2 Lw2 3Fw U2 D L' Fw2 R2 Fw' Lw2 3Rw2 U Rw2 3Fw' F' R F2 Lw2 F' 3Rw2 U Uw' Lw2 U' F2 U' Uw B' 3Rw2 Dw D B2 Fw' R' Bw Lw' Bw' F2 Uw' 3Fw D B F' R' 3Rw' L2 F 3Rw
7. Dw2 R Uw2 3Uw2 3Rw' R Bw Uw2 Lw 3Uw' U' 3Rw Lw2 R Fw' Rw2 B2 D F2 Dw2 U Uw R2 Uw D2 3Fw Fw2 F D 3Uw2 Bw 3Uw' Lw2 U' D2 Dw' Lw Dw2 3Rw 3Uw' Lw Uw U2 3Rw F D B 3Fw' Uw2 F' Bw Dw Fw B2 F' 3Fw' 3Uw Lw' R' Rw2 Fw' 3Rw2 Rw2 3Uw2 Rw Fw Rw2 Fw' 3Rw Dw' Uw D' 3Rw2 Lw' B2 R2 F Lw' U2 Fw
8. R 3Fw 3Uw' Fw2 D Bw2 Dw' Bw U2 Uw F2 Rw 3Rw F Rw2 F Bw B' D B D U' 3Rw2 U F2 Fw2 Dw F' R2 Fw' R 3Fw2 F' R F R Dw' R2 Bw' Lw R Uw' Rw Fw2 F2 Dw' D' Lw' Rw' 3Fw2 R L Dw2 L' Rw' F' Lw D' Lw Rw' B R' Lw2 Dw2 B' 3Rw' 3Fw U' Uw' L' B' U D2 F Uw' Fw Dw' D' R U'
9. Fw2 R2 Rw L2 D2 F' 3Fw2 3Uw U D2 3Rw U' Rw U Rw 3Rw Dw F' R2 3Uw Bw2 3Uw Dw' L2 U 3Uw Rw 3Uw U' Dw Uw F' L' Rw F2 B2 3Rw2 Fw' F' U' 3Uw L' Uw2 B' Fw L2 Lw 3Rw' Bw2 L Dw 3Uw F' B L' Uw F2 3Rw' Bw R 3Fw B 3Uw2 D Bw' Rw' D' Fw Lw' 3Uw' Fw F D 3Rw B Bw' R2 B' 3Rw2 3Uw
10. Dw' 3Fw' F2 Lw2 B Fw2 Dw Rw B2 Lw' Uw B Lw' Uw2 3Uw' L2 B2 3Rw2 3Uw L F 3Fw2 Lw R Bw2 R' 3Rw2 F2 3Rw2 3Fw' Lw' Bw' Uw2 3Fw2 Uw' L Lw2 3Uw Fw' 3Uw 3Fw' 3Uw2 Bw 3Fw R 3Uw' 3Fw2 D' Rw2 L2 3Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw 3Uw2 Uw2 L' Uw2 U F2 3Rw B2 Bw' L2 3Rw2 R' Uw' Bw2 Fw' 3Rw' U' Fw U2 R' L2 Dw2 B' Lw2 Uw' D
11. 3Rw' B Dw B Bw R' Bw' Rw L' Dw' Rw' D L2 Fw2 Dw2 D2 3Rw' Dw' 3Uw Lw' 3Uw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw Uw' R F D2 Fw R Lw2 Uw' Bw' 3Fw2 Rw' Lw2 U2 Rw2 R2 L' Lw2 F 3Uw Bw 3Rw2 R2 Lw' 3Fw R L2 F2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw' B2 Uw' R' Dw2 Rw D' Bw Dw2 Bw D R U2 D2 B2 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw' Fw2 U Fw2 Dw' B' Lw2 Fw' Lw' R
12. Rw R' 3Fw F 3Rw' Uw L' R' D' Fw' Lw' Dw Rw Dw2 B2 U2 Dw' F2 D' Fw' 3Uw' U' R 3Uw2 U Rw2 D' Dw Uw Lw2 Fw2 Uw R Bw' F2 Uw' L Bw2 F2 3Fw' L' 3Fw Dw' D U2 Fw' F' L2 Bw' F' U' 3Uw2 D' Uw' B2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 U2 Bw' U2 F2 B' Uw2 Lw' Uw2 Lw Bw B R2 D Uw' 3Rw R2 B F2 Uw Dw2 Bw Fw'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 7, 2016)

R8 sub 4:00 (Hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-6
avg of 5: 3:39.25

Time List:
3:41.99, 3:40.02, (3:49.68), 3:35.73, (3:29.07)
I think I graduate, I'll do Ao12's for sub 3:30


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 9, 2016)

Round 9 results:
1. Ordway Persyn-3:39.25 Race to sub-4:00 [3/3]

Ordway Persyn graduates this week for race to sub-4:00. Congrats!

Round 10 ends until we get at least one competitor or on January *23rd!*


Spoiler: Ao5 Scrambles



1. B Lw F2 3Uw Fw' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 F2 3Uw U D2 R2 Bw D F Fw 3Rw2 Lw' B 3Uw2 F2 3Rw2 U' Rw 3Rw' F' Bw2 Lw' 3Rw2 D2 Uw Rw' F' 3Fw L F Dw2 R2 U2 F' Lw2 L' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw2 D2 Dw 3Fw2 L' B' Bw2 R2 L2 3Fw Rw2 Bw2 3Fw2 R' Uw' F Uw2 Lw' Dw B2 L2 U 3Uw' 3Rw U F U' Bw Rw2 Lw2 Fw' B' Uw' 3Fw2
2. B Dw2 R Bw' 3Uw F2 3Fw Uw' U' D2 R B2 F Bw Fw D Rw2 Bw2 Uw' U' 3Uw' R 3Fw' Dw2 U2 Rw' 3Uw' Dw2 L2 Dw2 B 3Rw2 Dw Lw B F2 3Rw' Bw L' 3Fw R' Dw 3Fw 3Uw Bw2 Lw L2 Bw2 B2 3Rw D' Rw Fw' B Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 3Fw' B2 L' Dw R' Bw' B Fw2 3Uw2 Bw2 F2 U' 3Rw F Uw2 Rw B' 3Fw Dw 3Rw R2 Fw2 R2
3. L' R 3Rw 3Fw2 D2 Dw 3Rw' F2 L F2 3Rw D' Lw' Bw' 3Rw U R' B2 Lw' U' D Lw2 R 3Rw2 B 3Rw' D' F' U2 F2 3Rw' L F2 Dw2 Rw2 R2 Lw' D2 3Uw2 Lw' B' R L' Rw' D' Uw2 3Rw2 3Uw Uw R2 L Dw2 3Uw2 F' Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 B Dw L2 Lw2 Rw' 3Fw' L2 D2 Dw U' F' B L' Bw' Fw 3Rw2 F 3Fw' R' Fw2 3Fw L' Dw
4. B Lw Bw' D2 Rw2 3Rw' Bw L2 Fw 3Uw' B2 L B L 3Rw Uw Bw' 3Rw' L' Bw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' U' D 3Uw Dw 3Rw2 Rw' R2 Fw F' U' 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 U Lw2 B Dw Fw Rw' F 3Fw Lw Bw2 F 3Uw' F' Lw D R2 Fw B 3Fw' Rw Bw' Rw D 3Uw U2 L' R2 3Fw2 Dw2 B2 Lw2 3Rw' U 3Fw U' L2 B' L2 D' F2 Bw2 3Rw Uw' L'
5. Rw' F Dw2 Lw2 Rw' B2 Uw2 L' 3Uw2 Rw2 L' D2 3Uw2 U' 3Fw Lw2 R2 L D2 Bw2 B2 3Fw R Rw F' R Bw2 Fw2 3Fw' L2 Dw2 Bw2 D2 Uw2 Dw2 L2 3Fw' Bw2 R F B Uw' L2 Bw Rw2 Lw2 U' R Bw' R Lw2 Dw U' Uw Rw D2 Rw Uw' L2 F U' L' Dw U 3Uw' 3Fw2 Rw2 3Rw2 R2 3Uw' Lw' Uw2 Dw2 3Uw' F2 L2 3Fw2 3Uw2 R U





Spoiler: Ao12 Scrambles



1. B Lw F2 3Uw Fw' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 F2 3Uw U D2 R2 Bw D F Fw 3Rw2 Lw' B 3Uw2 F2 3Rw2 U' Rw 3Rw' F' Bw2 Lw' 3Rw2 D2 Uw Rw' F' 3Fw L F Dw2 R2 U2 F' Lw2 L' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw2 D2 Dw 3Fw2 L' B' Bw2 R2 L2 3Fw Rw2 Bw2 3Fw2 R' Uw' F Uw2 Lw' Dw B2 L2 U 3Uw' 3Rw U F U' Bw Rw2 Lw2 Fw' B' Uw' 3Fw2
2. B Dw2 R Bw' 3Uw F2 3Fw Uw' U' D2 R B2 F Bw Fw D Rw2 Bw2 Uw' U' 3Uw' R 3Fw' Dw2 U2 Rw' 3Uw' Dw2 L2 Dw2 B 3Rw2 Dw Lw B F2 3Rw' Bw L' 3Fw R' Dw 3Fw 3Uw Bw2 Lw L2 Bw2 B2 3Rw D' Rw Fw' B Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 3Fw' B2 L' Dw R' Bw' B Fw2 3Uw2 Bw2 F2 U' 3Rw F Uw2 Rw B' 3Fw Dw 3Rw R2 Fw2 R2
3. L' R 3Rw 3Fw2 D2 Dw 3Rw' F2 L F2 3Rw D' Lw' Bw' 3Rw U R' B2 Lw' U' D Lw2 R 3Rw2 B 3Rw' D' F' U2 F2 3Rw' L F2 Dw2 Rw2 R2 Lw' D2 3Uw2 Lw' B' R L' Rw' D' Uw2 3Rw2 3Uw Uw R2 L Dw2 3Uw2 F' Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 B Dw L2 Lw2 Rw' 3Fw' L2 D2 Dw U' F' B L' Bw' Fw 3Rw2 F 3Fw' R' Fw2 3Fw L' Dw
4. B Lw Bw' D2 Rw2 3Rw' Bw L2 Fw 3Uw' B2 L B L 3Rw Uw Bw' 3Rw' L' Bw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' U' D 3Uw Dw 3Rw2 Rw' R2 Fw F' U' 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 U Lw2 B Dw Fw Rw' F 3Fw Lw Bw2 F 3Uw' F' Lw D R2 Fw B 3Fw' Rw Bw' Rw D 3Uw U2 L' R2 3Fw2 Dw2 B2 Lw2 3Rw' U 3Fw U' L2 B' L2 D' F2 Bw2 3Rw Uw' L'
5. Rw' F Dw2 Lw2 Rw' B2 Uw2 L' 3Uw2 Rw2 L' D2 3Uw2 U' 3Fw Lw2 R2 L D2 Bw2 B2 3Fw R Rw F' R Bw2 Fw2 3Fw' L2 Dw2 Bw2 D2 Uw2 Dw2 L2 3Fw' Bw2 R F B Uw' L2 Bw Rw2 Lw2 U' R Bw' R Lw2 Dw U' Uw Rw D2 Rw Uw' L2 F U' L' Dw U 3Uw' 3Fw2 Rw2 3Rw2 R2 3Uw' Lw' Uw2 Dw2 3Uw' F2 L2 3Fw2 3Uw2 R U
6. L Rw' R F' D' Lw2 Uw Lw R' Rw2 3Rw 3Uw2 Rw' B' Fw' Uw' F2 3Rw Dw F2 Bw 3Uw2 B' Dw F2 Rw2 Fw' D R' L' Dw2 L' Uw' B' Dw2 3Rw2 F' U' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 3Fw2 D Lw2 Fw Uw2 D2 3Fw2 L2 Dw F' Rw' 3Fw' Fw R Lw2 D2 3Rw' R' Dw Uw' Lw' Rw2 Fw' R2 D' Lw2 B2 Bw' U2 Bw' Lw' Uw' Fw2 L Dw' Rw B2 L' 3Fw
7. L2 R F2 Dw 3Rw' B2 D' L' 3Fw 3Uw2 Fw F2 Uw Dw' Lw2 U' 3Rw Uw' Rw' 3Uw' Rw2 F Fw' 3Fw Rw U' 3Rw Dw' 3Uw F2 Rw' L2 U2 Uw' Dw 3Uw Rw' D' F Dw' B2 Uw D 3Rw2 3Fw2 U' Dw' 3Uw2 Rw2 B' L B2 D' B' F' Uw2 3Rw' Rw' B' 3Uw2 Uw' Lw2 R2 F D' U2 L' 3Rw R D2 F Fw' 3Fw' 3Uw' F2 Uw' 3Uw Lw2 Uw' 3Uw
8. Rw' Bw 3Rw Dw2 Lw Rw D2 Fw' Bw2 F Lw' 3Uw B2 Lw D' 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw 3Fw2 U' 3Rw Bw F2 3Rw' Uw2 D2 Fw 3Uw L' 3Rw Rw2 Lw Fw Lw2 L2 Fw Uw' 3Uw Rw' Lw' 3Uw2 Uw2 Fw R F 3Uw' F2 L' B2 Rw2 F' Uw' 3Fw U L2 Dw2 Rw2 3Uw2 F2 Uw' 3Rw2 Uw2 U 3Uw 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 Dw B' 3Fw' F' 3Uw2 3Fw Lw2 Bw2 Dw Lw' D F L'
9. R L Rw2 Uw U2 Rw2 U F2 3Fw2 L R' Lw Uw2 3Rw2 D2 B' 3Rw2 Bw R' Rw' Lw' B2 Uw2 Fw2 R Bw D Rw 3Rw 3Uw' Fw Dw2 F2 3Fw2 Fw2 R' 3Fw 3Uw Rw Lw R' Dw' Lw Uw2 Lw B Uw2 Lw2 B 3Fw' D U 3Uw2 Uw' F2 Uw' 3Uw2 3Rw D' Lw R2 3Rw Uw' 3Fw Uw2 Rw' U Fw2 3Fw Lw' R2 D 3Uw2 U2 Rw 3Fw' 3Rw Fw' Bw' 3Rw'
10. Bw Lw' Bw2 Rw' 3Fw' Bw 3Uw' F U2 Dw Bw2 Uw2 Bw' 3Rw L2 F' 3Rw2 Fw2 Bw D' Dw 3Uw2 U R' Dw2 Bw' 3Fw Dw L2 Dw Uw' B 3Uw 3Fw' Uw' B2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 L' Dw2 3Uw2 3Fw Lw D' Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw 3Fw L D2 Dw2 L' Rw F R' Bw2 3Fw2 Uw 3Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw 3Fw2 Uw' Bw Uw2 Fw D Dw2 B2 3Uw' F2 Uw' R U' Lw 3Rw'
11. Uw' Fw Uw2 Lw D' B2 F U2 3Fw 3Rw' B2 F' U2 3Rw L' 3Uw Lw 3Fw2 3Rw' Bw2 3Fw2 3Rw Lw2 Dw2 U D2 R F 3Fw2 Lw U L Dw 3Fw D' 3Rw' F2 L' B2 Bw 3Fw2 3Uw B' D L' Uw2 U Dw 3Rw 3Uw L Rw F D 3Rw D2 3Fw2 B2 3Rw L 3Fw U' Dw' 3Fw Lw Uw Rw' Uw Bw2 Dw2 R B2 D 3Rw' R' Lw' U2 3Uw Rw2 U
12. L' Fw U Uw R' Lw' F' Lw Rw2 L' Dw' B2 Uw' U Dw D' Bw' D' F' Dw D Uw2 Lw' U2 Fw Bw2 3Rw' 3Fw' Rw Dw Lw' Bw' F L2 Dw U Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 F' Fw D Uw Rw2 3Uw' U' L' 3Rw' F B2 D' 3Rw U 3Rw2 U 3Uw Bw2 Fw2 R U 3Fw' Rw Bw F 3Uw L2 Fw2 Dw' Bw Rw' Uw' L U' L' Uw' U2 B


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 17, 2016)

Round 9 Race to Sub-3:30(Redux)

Ao12: 3:50.17

Time List:
(4:03.62), 4:00.97, 3:51.06, 4:02.81, 3:36.96, (3:31.05), 3:33.91, 3:35.96, 3:46.65, 3:48.70, 4:02.47, 4:02.22

Decent average, could have been better though.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 20, 2016)

R9 Sub 3:30 (Hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-20
avg of 12: 3:46.87

Time List:
4:05.54, (DNF(3:36.46)), 4:01.96, 3:48.71, 3:51.61, 3:18.34, 4:04.95, 4:03.82, (3:07.69), 3:25.86, 3:35.58, 3:32.33

Bad Start, Kind of saved it though


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 25, 2016)

*Round 10 results:*
1. Ordway Persyn-3:46.87 Race to sub-3:30? [0/3]
2. Forcefulness-3:50.17 Race to sub-3:30 [0/3]

Round 11 ends January *31st* or the when we get at least 1 competitor.


Spoiler: Ao5 Scrambles



1. Dw2 3Uw 3Fw Rw' F B R2 Rw' Lw F2 Rw' 3Rw' L2 D2 Lw2 Dw2 U2 Rw' D Uw' R B2 3Fw' 3Uw Dw2 Rw B2 3Uw L2 U' Uw2 3Uw L B' Uw Dw Bw2 Lw' Fw2 Lw' 3Rw2 Rw2 3Fw Uw2 L' Uw' Fw' Bw F' Lw U2 L' 3Uw2 Bw2 F Rw2 Uw U R2 3Fw' Fw B' 3Rw Bw' B2 Dw2 R2 Fw2 B' Rw Fw' B Bw F2 Lw2 3Rw' R' D' Uw' Fw
2. Bw' Lw2 3Rw' U' Dw R L' 3Rw2 Rw2 3Uw2 Lw Rw 3Fw' F' L2 R' Dw' F Fw2 L2 B2 Dw 3Rw' B 3Uw2 Lw' Bw2 R' F' Fw' R L' Dw Uw 3Fw 3Rw2 B R' Fw L 3Rw2 Rw2 Dw2 B' U2 L 3Uw B' Uw D2 3Uw2 3Fw2 B Bw2 Fw U B2 Bw' Dw' R Rw2 3Rw2 D' Lw 3Uw2 Uw' B' Lw' Uw2 B' U' Uw D B2 L Bw D' Fw' Dw' 3Fw'
3. Uw' F2 D' 3Uw Rw2 U' L Dw2 3Rw Rw2 Bw2 U2 3Fw 3Rw F U Bw' Dw2 L D2 R2 Fw2 Rw' Dw2 F R2 U2 Bw' F' B Uw' 3Uw L' Rw 3Fw2 3Rw' Lw2 Rw' Bw2 F2 3Fw' U' Lw Dw Bw2 R Dw2 Bw' 3Uw' B' Dw Fw' R Lw2 Fw F' U2 3Uw2 R Uw' U Bw2 L 3Uw2 U2 L' R Lw2 F' Lw2 3Fw 3Uw' Uw2 F 3Rw U2 R2 Dw 3Uw' 3Fw
4. Uw2 L2 F U2 R2 Lw2 3Uw2 Lw' R Dw' 3Rw' D' F' Uw2 F2 Uw2 B' F2 Lw' F 3Uw2 R2 Dw2 R2 Dw Rw2 Uw2 U 3Rw' 3Fw2 Lw2 Fw' D Dw2 3Rw' Uw2 Dw' B2 Fw R L 3Fw' Lw Uw' Bw 3Rw R' 3Uw2 B2 3Rw2 F2 Rw' Dw R' B F2 Rw B2 Lw' B' L' 3Rw Lw2 3Fw Bw R2 Bw Uw' L2 3Fw' 3Rw F Dw' Uw Fw2 Dw' U Lw' R' Bw'
5. Uw' F 3Uw B' 3Rw' Bw' Fw2 L' 3Rw Uw Dw2 R' 3Fw' Rw U B Uw2 3Rw U B2 3Fw' Fw 3Rw2 L2 Rw D' B2 3Fw 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw' L' Bw2 L2 D2 Uw' Bw' U2 F' D L' Lw2 F Uw Dw Fw' D2 B Uw Fw B' Lw2 Rw' 3Rw' Fw R2 Rw' Dw D2 U 3Fw2 3Uw' Bw2 Rw' 3Fw2 U2 Lw2 B 3Rw2 Lw2 L Dw Fw' Lw2 Dw2 B2 R2 Rw2 3Fw2 R2





Spoiler: Ao12 Scrambles



1. Dw2 3Uw 3Fw Rw' F B R2 Rw' Lw F2 Rw' 3Rw' L2 D2 Lw2 Dw2 U2 Rw' D Uw' R B2 3Fw' 3Uw Dw2 Rw B2 3Uw L2 U' Uw2 3Uw L B' Uw Dw Bw2 Lw' Fw2 Lw' 3Rw2 Rw2 3Fw Uw2 L' Uw' Fw' Bw F' Lw U2 L' 3Uw2 Bw2 F Rw2 Uw U R2 3Fw' Fw B' 3Rw Bw' B2 Dw2 R2 Fw2 B' Rw Fw' B Bw F2 Lw2 3Rw' R' D' Uw' Fw
2. Bw' Lw2 3Rw' U' Dw R L' 3Rw2 Rw2 3Uw2 Lw Rw 3Fw' F' L2 R' Dw' F Fw2 L2 B2 Dw 3Rw' B 3Uw2 Lw' Bw2 R' F' Fw' R L' Dw Uw 3Fw 3Rw2 B R' Fw L 3Rw2 Rw2 Dw2 B' U2 L 3Uw B' Uw D2 3Uw2 3Fw2 B Bw2 Fw U B2 Bw' Dw' R Rw2 3Rw2 D' Lw 3Uw2 Uw' B' Lw' Uw2 B' U' Uw D B2 L Bw D' Fw' Dw' 3Fw'
3. Uw' F2 D' 3Uw Rw2 U' L Dw2 3Rw Rw2 Bw2 U2 3Fw 3Rw F U Bw' Dw2 L D2 R2 Fw2 Rw' Dw2 F R2 U2 Bw' F' B Uw' 3Uw L' Rw 3Fw2 3Rw' Lw2 Rw' Bw2 F2 3Fw' U' Lw Dw Bw2 R Dw2 Bw' 3Uw' B' Dw Fw' R Lw2 Fw F' U2 3Uw2 R Uw' U Bw2 L 3Uw2 U2 L' R Lw2 F' Lw2 3Fw 3Uw' Uw2 F 3Rw U2 R2 Dw 3Uw' 3Fw
4. Uw2 L2 F U2 R2 Lw2 3Uw2 Lw' R Dw' 3Rw' D' F' Uw2 F2 Uw2 B' F2 Lw' F 3Uw2 R2 Dw2 R2 Dw Rw2 Uw2 U 3Rw' 3Fw2 Lw2 Fw' D Dw2 3Rw' Uw2 Dw' B2 Fw R L 3Fw' Lw Uw' Bw 3Rw R' 3Uw2 B2 3Rw2 F2 Rw' Dw R' B F2 Rw B2 Lw' B' L' 3Rw Lw2 3Fw Bw R2 Bw Uw' L2 3Fw' 3Rw F Dw' Uw Fw2 Dw' U Lw' R' Bw'
5. Uw' F 3Uw B' 3Rw' Bw' Fw2 L' 3Rw Uw Dw2 R' 3Fw' Rw U B Uw2 3Rw U B2 3Fw' Fw 3Rw2 L2 Rw D' B2 3Fw 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw' L' Bw2 L2 D2 Uw' Bw' U2 F' D L' Lw2 F Uw Dw Fw' D2 B Uw Fw B' Lw2 Rw' 3Rw' Fw R2 Rw' Dw D2 U 3Fw2 3Uw' Bw2 Rw' 3Fw2 U2 Lw2 B 3Rw2 Lw2 L Dw Fw' Lw2 Dw2 B2 R2 Rw2 3Fw2 R2
6. D2 Lw' 3Fw2 R2 3Uw L 3Rw2 Lw Dw' Fw B2 D' Rw2 D2 L' Dw2 Lw Bw' 3Rw2 Uw2 Rw' F' Bw B' L Rw' Lw R2 Bw 3Fw' L' 3Uw Rw Dw U2 B2 Bw F' Lw2 R' Dw' U2 L2 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw' D' 3Uw' 3Rw2 R' L' Fw Rw L2 3Fw D F2 Fw D2 3Rw Rw F2 D2 3Rw F2 Uw' R' Uw 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 F R2 Bw 3Fw Rw2 F Fw2 Bw' Uw
7. Lw B' Uw2 Dw2 U 3Rw2 Lw U F' R2 Bw2 Uw2 Fw R2 Lw' Uw Bw' 3Fw 3Uw' Lw' 3Fw2 B2 Fw 3Rw' Fw2 Uw 3Fw 3Uw2 Rw R' Fw' Uw' L 3Uw2 Rw' R B2 Uw' Rw' D Fw' Rw 3Rw' Fw' 3Uw' L' F' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Fw2 F U' Rw2 3Rw Dw' L2 Fw' Bw2 L' Uw Dw 3Uw2 B 3Rw' Dw2 Bw2 3Uw U2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 Bw' Uw2 D2 B2 3Fw 3Rw' R U Uw
8. B2 L Dw 3Fw' Lw' L R2 Rw' B D Fw B2 Lw' Uw2 R' L' Dw2 R 3Rw2 Bw' U Lw2 D2 L2 3Rw2 Fw' Uw' 3Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 L Fw R' Uw' Lw2 R Uw2 Lw2 B D Rw' Uw' U' 3Rw 3Uw' 3Rw' U Dw2 3Fw' L2 F' Dw' B F' Fw' 3Rw' U L2 U F' 3Rw' Lw B Uw' 3Rw' Rw Fw' L2 U' Dw2 3Rw2 L' Rw' D' B' 3Uw2 Fw' Lw' 3Rw Bw
9. 3Uw2 D Lw' F2 3Rw' L' 3Uw' Fw2 F2 R2 Lw2 Bw 3Fw L' B2 3Rw' Lw' D' Uw Bw' 3Fw' B' R2 Fw' Lw Fw2 F' Bw' D' R B Uw' Rw2 Fw' Lw' 3Rw2 R' Bw2 3Rw 3Uw2 L2 D Lw2 3Rw U2 B2 3Rw2 L' B2 U' F' L2 Fw D 3Uw2 U' Dw 3Fw' 3Rw B' F2 Fw U Dw2 L Dw Bw' R2 B F2 Rw' B' Dw L B2 L Uw B Rw D2
10. L F' U Uw2 D R2 F2 Rw2 3Rw B2 3Uw2 Dw' 3Fw' D' U Fw' Rw R' D L 3Fw' R Lw Fw' L2 Fw' Rw2 Bw Fw2 Dw2 B' 3Rw2 U' 3Rw Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 R 3Fw' Uw Dw2 F Dw' F' L 3Fw' 3Rw2 D' Uw U Bw2 3Fw' Uw B2 Rw' B R' 3Uw B' Bw' Dw' Rw B' Bw Uw' Bw2 B2 R Dw2 3Rw' 3Uw' Fw2 3Fw' Rw' D' R U' Dw' F' D'
11. R2 3Fw2 3Uw' U2 3Rw' Rw Dw' D Rw2 U' Lw' U2 Fw B 3Uw2 3Rw2 D2 Rw2 Fw R2 Uw' Lw2 D' L2 3Rw' U 3Fw' Lw' 3Uw2 Rw R2 Dw2 B2 F2 3Uw2 3Rw U Bw2 B 3Fw2 L2 Lw2 Uw' 3Uw2 Dw' L' B2 Bw' D 3Uw Bw2 3Fw F Dw D' B 3Uw' L2 B' Lw' Dw' Rw' U2 3Uw2 Dw Lw2 3Uw 3Fw2 L D 3Rw' Rw' U' L' Uw L Dw' L' F B
12. 3Rw' L2 D2 3Uw2 Fw2 B2 D B U2 Rw' L' 3Rw' Bw2 Fw' 3Fw2 U2 R' 3Rw' 3Uw2 B L2 3Rw2 U Lw F2 B Lw2 L2 B D' 3Fw Dw D' Bw Dw2 L Bw' D2 F' Fw' L2 Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Dw2 F Dw' 3Rw2 Lw2 3Fw' Bw2 Uw Rw' U B2 3Fw2 D' F Lw' F' Bw' 3Fw' Fw2 Lw2 B' U 3Rw' Bw B 3Rw2 R 3Fw B' Fw2 3Rw' Uw F Rw' L2 R'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes I was racing to sub 3:30, I must have forgotten to say so. Edited my comment and I will edit this with this weeks average.


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 25, 2016)

Round 11
Race To Sub-3:30
Ao12: 3:31.17
Time List:
3:27.17
(DNF(5:56.98)) OMG PB!!!!!
3:48.08 
3:40.43 
3:35.85 
3:12.73
3:47.62 
3:27.43 
3:26.64
(3:10.02) 
3:34.40
3:11.38


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 10, 2016)

Round 11 results:
1. Forcefulness-3:31.17 Race to sub-3:30 [0/3]

No graduates this week. Round 12 ends February *16th!* Good luck!


Spoiler: Ao5 Scrambles



1. U' R 3Rw2 B' L Lw 3Uw 3Rw2 L2 D2 Rw' 3Uw L' Dw Uw R' Bw' Dw2 3Uw F D L2 3Uw2 Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw' R U2 R' Fw2 F Rw' 3Fw Uw2 Bw2 L Bw2 3Rw 3Uw' Bw2 3Fw2 U' L2 B2 3Rw B Lw2 Uw' 3Fw' 3Uw B2 Lw' 3Uw2 3Fw' Bw' Rw F' Rw' B' U' 3Rw F 3Uw' Bw' Uw D' 3Fw2 Bw Uw Bw' R B' 3Uw' Bw' D2 R2 3Fw2 Uw Rw
2. L2 Dw' L2 3Rw' 3Uw Uw2 Dw2 D2 R2 Uw' D Rw' 3Fw Uw2 B' R' F' R2 D' R' 3Uw R Lw Fw2 Dw F2 Lw2 D' 3Uw' 3Rw 3Fw2 Uw 3Rw L' Fw2 Dw L B' F' R' Bw' R Lw D' R U D' 3Uw2 3Fw2 F 3Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 R' U B2 3Fw Lw 3Rw2 D2 Uw2 3Rw 3Fw Rw L Lw' 3Fw2 3Uw' Lw' Fw' L2 Rw D' Uw' Lw2 R' F' B2 3Fw R
3. R Bw2 U' Fw' 3Fw D' Dw' L2 3Uw U2 B 3Rw2 B R' Bw 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Uw Uw' B' R2 Dw' 3Uw' Uw2 L' 3Rw' 3Fw' F Dw B' Fw R' 3Fw D2 Rw Fw Lw2 Dw' Rw Uw2 U 3Uw Fw2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw F D Uw2 Fw 3Rw F2 3Uw' Lw' R B' L 3Uw 3Fw' U2 F Rw' Uw' Lw 3Uw' 3Fw' U2 D2 R2 Bw Dw 3Fw2 Dw' Lw2 Uw2 B2 L Fw2 D' 3Uw'
4. Lw' 3Uw' U2 Fw' L 3Uw' B Rw L' 3Fw' D Fw' Rw' Uw' L Dw' 3Fw Lw Rw' Bw2 Dw' 3Fw Uw' L2 3Rw2 Bw Rw 3Uw' 3Fw2 F R' Bw2 Dw' D2 R Rw' D2 L B 3Uw Fw F2 R' 3Rw Dw2 U2 Rw2 R' 3Fw2 F2 Fw2 Bw' Rw' Bw' Lw L' Bw2 F2 3Uw' Fw R2 D 3Uw U' R L Uw2 U Rw Uw 3Uw R2 Fw' 3Uw' R2 F L' 3Rw2 R2 3Uw
5. Lw2 Fw B Bw' R 3Rw2 3Uw B2 Fw L U2 3Rw2 L' R' Rw D' U2 Dw' Fw' Uw U2 R2 Lw2 Dw' Rw' Lw 3Uw Bw 3Uw' Bw' 3Rw 3Uw' Fw' Uw2 Dw' Fw' U D2 R2 3Fw2 Lw2 R U' Uw2 3Uw2 Lw 3Rw2 Bw F2 Dw Uw Fw2 Bw Lw2 3Rw2 Fw' 3Fw D2 Fw' 3Uw2 B Uw2 B' D2 3Fw' Lw 3Fw2 B 3Rw2 Rw2 L2 Dw L' Fw2 L R2 Dw2 R D' Bw





Spoiler: Ao12 Scrambles



1. U' R 3Rw2 B' L Lw 3Uw 3Rw2 L2 D2 Rw' 3Uw L' Dw Uw R' Bw' Dw2 3Uw F D L2 3Uw2 Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw' R U2 R' Fw2 F Rw' 3Fw Uw2 Bw2 L Bw2 3Rw 3Uw' Bw2 3Fw2 U' L2 B2 3Rw B Lw2 Uw' 3Fw' 3Uw B2 Lw' 3Uw2 3Fw' Bw' Rw F' Rw' B' U' 3Rw F 3Uw' Bw' Uw D' 3Fw2 Bw Uw Bw' R B' 3Uw' Bw' D2 R2 3Fw2 Uw Rw
2. L2 Dw' L2 3Rw' 3Uw Uw2 Dw2 D2 R2 Uw' D Rw' 3Fw Uw2 B' R' F' R2 D' R' 3Uw R Lw Fw2 Dw F2 Lw2 D' 3Uw' 3Rw 3Fw2 Uw 3Rw L' Fw2 Dw L B' F' R' Bw' R Lw D' R U D' 3Uw2 3Fw2 F 3Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 R' U B2 3Fw Lw 3Rw2 D2 Uw2 3Rw 3Fw Rw L Lw' 3Fw2 3Uw' Lw' Fw' L2 Rw D' Uw' Lw2 R' F' B2 3Fw R
3. R Bw2 U' Fw' 3Fw D' Dw' L2 3Uw U2 B 3Rw2 B R' Bw 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Uw Uw' B' R2 Dw' 3Uw' Uw2 L' 3Rw' 3Fw' F Dw B' Fw R' 3Fw D2 Rw Fw Lw2 Dw' Rw Uw2 U 3Uw Fw2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw F D Uw2 Fw 3Rw F2 3Uw' Lw' R B' L 3Uw 3Fw' U2 F Rw' Uw' Lw 3Uw' 3Fw' U2 D2 R2 Bw Dw 3Fw2 Dw' Lw2 Uw2 B2 L Fw2 D' 3Uw'
4. Lw' 3Uw' U2 Fw' L 3Uw' B Rw L' 3Fw' D Fw' Rw' Uw' L Dw' 3Fw Lw Rw' Bw2 Dw' 3Fw Uw' L2 3Rw2 Bw Rw 3Uw' 3Fw2 F R' Bw2 Dw' D2 R Rw' D2 L B 3Uw Fw F2 R' 3Rw Dw2 U2 Rw2 R' 3Fw2 F2 Fw2 Bw' Rw' Bw' Lw L' Bw2 F2 3Uw' Fw R2 D 3Uw U' R L Uw2 U Rw Uw 3Uw R2 Fw' 3Uw' R2 F L' 3Rw2 R2 3Uw
5. Lw2 Fw B Bw' R 3Rw2 3Uw B2 Fw L U2 3Rw2 L' R' Rw D' U2 Dw' Fw' Uw U2 R2 Lw2 Dw' Rw' Lw 3Uw Bw 3Uw' Bw' 3Rw 3Uw' Fw' Uw2 Dw' Fw' U D2 R2 3Fw2 Lw2 R U' Uw2 3Uw2 Lw 3Rw2 Bw F2 Dw Uw Fw2 Bw Lw2 3Rw2 Fw' 3Fw D2 Fw' 3Uw2 B Uw2 B' D2 3Fw' Lw 3Fw2 B 3Rw2 Rw2 L2 Dw L' Fw2 L R2 Dw2 R D' Bw
6. F 3Fw' Uw Fw2 Bw B' 3Fw' D' L' F2 Uw' F 3Rw' L Dw Lw L Bw 3Fw2 Dw' Rw' D' U' Dw2 Uw 3Fw2 U2 Dw2 B' Uw' D2 Lw2 Bw Rw' U' L2 F' Uw Rw 3Rw2 F Bw2 B Rw 3Uw Dw' R Uw2 Rw2 Lw U2 Bw' Uw F' R Rw Bw2 3Uw' Rw' 3Rw Dw Rw2 Fw' U2 3Fw Bw' F' 3Uw 3Fw Fw' L' Rw2 Uw' R B' Uw' 3Rw Rw' B2 Fw
7. 3Fw2 Fw' U' R' Uw2 Dw2 Bw B' U2 Fw' Lw 3Rw' Bw' Uw' L R' Dw B2 U2 Fw' B2 Uw' R2 3Uw2 3Fw L' Lw2 R D' 3Fw2 Lw' 3Uw' U' Fw' 3Rw' Dw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Rw2 F2 3Rw2 U D Lw Dw 3Uw B 3Fw D' 3Fw' Fw' Dw2 Rw2 3Fw R' Uw 3Uw Lw' Uw Rw2 3Rw2 Dw Fw' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 L2 3Rw 3Fw' Fw 3Uw2 D B L 3Rw' Uw Bw' Uw Fw' 3Rw'
8. Uw' Bw2 Fw2 B' Lw U Lw' U L2 Uw' Lw' Dw2 Lw2 3Rw R' 3Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw' D 3Rw2 Bw 3Rw2 Uw' R' B' F D R' Bw 3Uw F2 Bw' 3Rw B' F L2 Uw Lw 3Uw' Dw 3Fw2 Fw Lw F2 Uw' L' Bw' L' 3Fw L' U 3Uw2 Rw' Uw2 D R U' Bw' 3Rw B' L2 3Uw2 D' Rw F Rw F2 R L2 Lw' 3Fw' D 3Uw2 Bw2 L' 3Rw B' L2 Dw'
9. L' Lw' Rw R2 3Fw2 F' R' 3Fw2 B' D' Fw' Lw' D Fw 3Fw Bw2 Lw Uw' Dw Bw Lw2 F2 Rw B' Rw2 U 3Fw Rw' D2 Bw L Fw U' 3Uw2 L R Dw Lw L Bw L2 R Rw 3Rw' B2 3Uw' Dw2 L' 3Fw2 D Rw2 B' F U' Dw' R2 Lw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 D' Lw F2 Rw2 Fw 3Fw2 U' B' U Bw' Rw 3Uw2 3Rw Rw' Bw2 L' R 3Fw' 3Uw2 D'
10. D2 Rw B' L 3Fw2 Bw2 Lw 3Rw2 Uw2 B' 3Uw Bw2 3Rw' D2 Uw' Bw D Lw' 3Rw Bw 3Uw' Dw' D' R2 3Uw' Bw2 U' 3Rw L F2 Fw U2 Bw L' B' Uw Rw R Fw2 3Fw2 U2 B Uw2 R2 Rw B Fw 3Uw 3Fw' 3Rw Uw D2 Bw' Uw' 3Fw' Uw2 Rw B2 3Fw2 Fw2 Bw' F' R F Lw2 Bw' Dw2 Bw' D2 B 3Rw' 3Uw2 U2 3Rw 3Uw2 3Rw 3Uw2 D 3Rw' D'
11. 3Uw2 3Fw' U' D2 Fw R' 3Fw Uw U D2 3Uw' 3Fw' D2 B' Uw2 Fw2 R2 L 3Uw B2 Fw F Uw2 F R2 3Rw F2 3Uw2 3Fw' Rw Fw B Lw' Fw2 Lw2 3Uw' B Fw2 3Rw2 Lw' U' Bw' B' D2 R2 Uw B 3Rw2 F2 R Uw Rw' U Rw2 B2 U2 Uw' Fw2 D R2 Uw F2 Rw2 3Rw2 3Uw' B2 F' R2 3Uw Rw R2 3Uw D R2 Dw' F2 Lw L2 3Uw2 3Fw2
12. Rw 3Uw2 3Fw' R' U' D' Fw F B 3Fw L2 Fw' Lw2 Uw 3Fw' 3Uw' Bw2 U' 3Fw2 Bw U2 D2 Dw' 3Uw2 Rw 3Uw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 3Uw' B2 3Uw2 B2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 F Dw Bw 3Uw' Dw2 R2 3Fw 3Rw' L Fw2 Lw L' 3Uw' Dw2 U Fw' D2 Fw2 F 3Uw' Bw L Fw' 3Rw Dw2 3Uw' B2 Lw2 3Fw' Rw2 Bw L' Lw' F' B Rw Fw' L 3Rw R2 Dw D' L' D


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 15, 2016)

R12
Sub-3:30
avg of 12: 3:41.512

Time List:
3:27.900, (3:16.330), 4:01.020, 3:37.750, 3:34.670, 3:34.210, 3:48.920, 3:41.320, 3:20.270, (4:20.110), 3:58.990, 3:50.070
Aoshi popped, lost pieces, used SS for last 3 solves


----------



## xsrvmy (Feb 16, 2016)

R12
Race to sub-2:15
Note: the jump between 2:15 and 2:30 might be too big
2:52.99 2:37.40 2:26.65 2:17.04 2:20.27 = 2:28 ao5


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 16, 2016)

*Round 12 results:*
1. xsrvmy-2:28 Race to sub-2:15 [0/3]
2. WowIsThatA10x10-3:39.39 Racet to sub-3:40 [1/3]
3. Forcefulness-3:41.51 Race to sub-3:30 [0/3]

No graduates this week. Round 13 ends February *27th!*


Spoiler: Ao5 Scrambles



1. R2 3Rw' D2 B' 3Rw2 F2 B' Bw2 Dw 3Fw Uw2 3Uw' Dw2 D U Bw Dw R' Bw2 Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw Fw 3Uw' Dw' Uw F Uw2 R Bw' F B2 Uw2 Bw' 3Uw' U2 F2 3Fw2 L2 B Fw U2 D' 3Uw' Dw2 Bw' Uw' 3Fw2 F' D Rw 3Rw R Bw2 F R2 Fw L Bw Uw Lw' U' L2 D2 F D2 3Fw' Lw2 Fw R D' U' 3Rw2 Lw' 3Fw2 3Uw Lw' L Bw' L2
2. R2 Uw2 D 3Fw' 3Rw' Fw2 D' Bw2 3Rw2 Uw 3Uw2 3Fw' F' D2 R' L2 F2 D' B 3Uw' Uw2 Dw2 R2 Rw' Lw U2 L2 3Rw' Bw' B' 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 R Bw' R F 3Fw' Lw' 3Fw' Lw Dw2 U2 Lw' Uw' 3Fw2 U' Bw Lw' F2 D' Uw L' B' 3Uw2 Uw' 3Fw2 R D2 Rw2 Bw' Dw' 3Uw L R2 Lw F' R 3Rw 3Uw Bw 3Uw' D2 Dw2 Rw2 D 3Rw2 L' D' Lw
3. D L D Dw' Bw2 3Uw' B L' B' R 3Uw2 Fw' Bw2 B2 Dw L Uw Fw F2 Uw' Fw U' F' B D' Fw' F2 Rw' Fw2 B2 F' Dw' 3Uw' L F2 Fw Uw2 L2 3Rw' D' Fw' Dw2 Rw2 D Lw' B Fw D U' 3Uw' R2 Rw2 Bw2 3Uw' Lw2 3Fw F Lw' F' L Fw2 Dw2 3Uw' L2 Dw' Lw2 3Rw' L' 3Uw2 R F 3Fw' 3Uw 3Fw D2 Fw2 3Uw R2 D2 Dw
4. D2 3Uw2 R Lw2 3Rw B' Fw2 R2 D2 3Fw B2 D' L' 3Fw2 U' Rw' R F' Rw' Bw' R2 Fw2 R2 D' 3Uw2 Fw' 3Fw2 Bw U2 B' Fw' Rw2 D' 3Fw' B2 L2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw' 3Uw2 F L F2 Lw Uw Rw2 Lw 3Fw L' Fw U Uw' D Dw2 Lw' 3Fw' Rw2 U Lw' Fw Rw Dw' 3Fw' U B L' 3Uw B' 3Uw2 U' 3Rw F' 3Uw' Rw 3Fw Lw' 3Rw' Uw
5. F' U2 R2 U' 3Rw Dw' R' Uw' Lw' L2 3Uw2 Uw' U' B' 3Fw' Fw' Rw' 3Fw U2 L2 D 3Fw2 Uw 3Uw Dw' 3Fw Lw' Uw2 L2 3Rw F2 Dw' L D2 Dw F' Bw2 U' Uw F2 L' Uw 3Rw' B2 Fw2 3Uw' L' Dw L2 R' Lw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 Uw F Uw Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw 3Uw' Fw 3Uw2 Bw2 Lw' 3Fw2 Lw 3Fw' Rw U2 Uw2 B' 3Uw' F' 3Uw F' U2 D2 Dw Fw Bw2





Spoiler: Ao12 Scrambles



1. R2 3Rw' D2 B' 3Rw2 F2 B' Bw2 Dw 3Fw Uw2 3Uw' Dw2 D U Bw Dw R' Bw2 Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw Fw 3Uw' Dw' Uw F Uw2 R Bw' F B2 Uw2 Bw' 3Uw' U2 F2 3Fw2 L2 B Fw U2 D' 3Uw' Dw2 Bw' Uw' 3Fw2 F' D Rw 3Rw R Bw2 F R2 Fw L Bw Uw Lw' U' L2 D2 F D2 3Fw' Lw2 Fw R D' U' 3Rw2 Lw' 3Fw2 3Uw Lw' L Bw' L2
2. R2 Uw2 D 3Fw' 3Rw' Fw2 D' Bw2 3Rw2 Uw 3Uw2 3Fw' F' D2 R' L2 F2 D' B 3Uw' Uw2 Dw2 R2 Rw' Lw U2 L2 3Rw' Bw' B' 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 R Bw' R F 3Fw' Lw' 3Fw' Lw Dw2 U2 Lw' Uw' 3Fw2 U' Bw Lw' F2 D' Uw L' B' 3Uw2 Uw' 3Fw2 R D2 Rw2 Bw' Dw' 3Uw L R2 Lw F' R 3Rw 3Uw Bw 3Uw' D2 Dw2 Rw2 D 3Rw2 L' D' Lw
3. D L D Dw' Bw2 3Uw' B L' B' R 3Uw2 Fw' Bw2 B2 Dw L Uw Fw F2 Uw' Fw U' F' B D' Fw' F2 Rw' Fw2 B2 F' Dw' 3Uw' L F2 Fw Uw2 L2 3Rw' D' Fw' Dw2 Rw2 D Lw' B Fw D U' 3Uw' R2 Rw2 Bw2 3Uw' Lw2 3Fw F Lw' F' L Fw2 Dw2 3Uw' L2 Dw' Lw2 3Rw' L' 3Uw2 R F 3Fw' 3Uw 3Fw D2 Fw2 3Uw R2 D2 Dw
4. D2 3Uw2 R Lw2 3Rw B' Fw2 R2 D2 3Fw B2 D' L' 3Fw2 U' Rw' R F' Rw' Bw' R2 Fw2 R2 D' 3Uw2 Fw' 3Fw2 Bw U2 B' Fw' Rw2 D' 3Fw' B2 L2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw' 3Uw2 F L F2 Lw Uw Rw2 Lw 3Fw L' Fw U Uw' D Dw2 Lw' 3Fw' Rw2 U Lw' Fw Rw Dw' 3Fw' U B L' 3Uw B' 3Uw2 U' 3Rw F' 3Uw' Rw 3Fw Lw' 3Rw' Uw
5. F' U2 R2 U' 3Rw Dw' R' Uw' Lw' L2 3Uw2 Uw' U' B' 3Fw' Fw' Rw' 3Fw U2 L2 D 3Fw2 Uw 3Uw Dw' 3Fw Lw' Uw2 L2 3Rw F2 Dw' L D2 Dw F' Bw2 U' Uw F2 L' Uw 3Rw' B2 Fw2 3Uw' L' Dw L2 R' Lw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 Uw F Uw Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw 3Uw' Fw 3Uw2 Bw2 Lw' 3Fw2 Lw 3Fw' Rw U2 Uw2 B' 3Uw' F' 3Uw F' U2 D2 Dw Fw Bw2
6. Bw' D' Lw2 3Fw2 B2 R' Uw 3Rw2 Dw2 Bw D' 3Uw2 F2 Dw' 3Uw2 L2 B' Uw2 D' 3Rw2 Fw F 3Uw2 3Fw Uw L' B 3Rw R' Bw2 3Fw B L' 3Fw2 Dw F D2 Lw' F 3Fw Lw' Fw' 3Fw F2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw B2 D2 B Dw' D' Lw Rw2 D Uw R Fw2 R' Lw 3Rw2 Fw2 B Lw2 3Fw' Uw2 L D' Lw Fw2 B Rw D B2 Dw 3Fw D U2 B'
7. Uw Rw' R' B L2 Rw Lw Uw2 Lw R Bw Rw' Fw' Bw2 Dw' R2 F' U2 Bw' L' Uw2 3Uw2 3Fw' R Uw' Fw R B2 3Fw Dw B2 R Rw2 3Rw Fw2 Uw' R Fw U' Bw2 L2 Rw Fw Rw Uw' Dw' Rw2 Dw2 B2 D Fw Dw2 Bw' F2 3Uw2 Lw' Dw Bw2 U R' F' Lw2 3Rw' Dw2 F2 D2 3Rw' 3Uw Dw L' Fw' U' Lw' D' Lw2 D' Lw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Dw2
8. Bw' B2 L Rw' R 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 D' 3Rw U2 L Lw2 Uw' Dw2 U' R' Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 R U' Rw' Uw2 Dw2 Rw 3Uw2 Fw' Lw 3Fw Uw D' Lw Rw D Uw2 Fw2 Lw B2 Rw2 L Dw' Bw R2 Uw Rw' 3Rw B2 3Rw' Bw' F2 Lw2 Uw R2 Fw Lw' L 3Rw' D2 R2 D 3Rw Fw D L 3Rw' Fw2 R2 F' B2 Rw 3Rw2 R Dw2 R Lw L
9. U Fw2 Lw2 3Rw2 F' Dw' R2 Lw L' U' Dw Uw2 Lw2 F' Fw U2 B2 3Rw2 D2 3Fw' D2 R2 3Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U 3Rw2 D2 Bw2 U' B 3Fw2 Lw 3Fw2 Dw 3Rw B' R2 F2 3Rw' B2 R2 B' Bw U D' Dw 3Rw2 Uw F' Uw Dw2 Lw' 3Rw F L2 U2 D' Fw 3Fw' Rw2 3Uw B' 3Rw2 Lw Uw' Dw2 3Fw2 Rw' Lw Uw L' R' Dw 3Uw2 Lw' Rw 3Fw F2 D2
10. Bw' Dw U2 Bw2 Rw Dw' Rw2 Lw2 B2 F 3Fw' 3Uw Dw2 F' Bw' L2 Bw B' Uw' Lw' Dw2 3Rw2 3Uw' Dw F2 3Fw R Bw' Lw F B2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw' B Bw' Lw2 Fw2 F2 3Rw2 R2 F D F B2 Lw2 3Uw Uw F2 3Uw' U 3Fw2 Fw Bw' Lw' Fw2 Dw D2 3Uw' L' U' Bw Uw2 Rw Fw' U' Dw2 Rw2 3Fw2 Dw' F2 Fw D F 3Uw' Bw2 Dw' U 3Fw2 F
11. 3Fw R F U' F Rw2 D2 3Uw' Rw2 B Lw Rw2 F2 Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 L2 U2 B2 Rw' U' F Lw' Fw' Rw' Bw' L2 Dw2 D L2 B2 F' Bw' D' Rw L' R2 D' 3Uw Uw U Fw2 3Uw2 Fw2 Bw' Uw' L2 3Uw2 Uw2 B' 3Fw2 3Uw2 Fw B 3Fw2 Bw2 D' L' D' U2 Dw' Bw2 B2 3Fw2 D2 Lw' 3Fw' Rw2 Bw D2 U' Rw' Fw Bw2 Dw 3Uw' D Lw' B' 3Uw'
12. Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw' R2 Dw' L2 Bw' 3Uw Lw D R' F2 Bw' Rw 3Uw2 Fw2 B2 D' Dw Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 L2 3Rw Rw' B' R Uw' U 3Uw2 Dw2 Fw U Bw 3Uw2 D2 F' 3Uw2 Lw2 Rw 3Rw' D' Bw2 Uw' Lw2 L 3Rw' U' Fw' R2 D' 3Uw L2 U2 B2 U' 3Fw' 3Rw Rw 3Uw' Lw' B2 3Fw2 Fw2 Dw' Uw2 3Fw Dw Uw2 F Lw' 3Uw B' Rw2 U Bw2 3Fw Uw' D R


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Feb 27, 2016)

Round 13
3:24.68, 3:37.40 ,3:49.29,3:22.93, 3:43.21= 3:35.09 ao5
Sorry for lateness


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Mar 2, 2016)

*Round 13 results:*
1. WowIsThatA10x10-3:35.09 Race to sub- 3:40 [1/3]

No graduates this week! Round 14 ends March *13th!* Or then when we get at least 1 competitor! Good luck!


Spoiler: Ao5 Scrambles



1. Bw2 U L2 F Uw2 L Rw2 Fw' 3Uw B2 Fw 3Fw2 U Uw' D B2 U 3Rw2 Rw Lw' U2 R' U 3Uw' Uw' R' Uw' Lw' B' L' D2 3Rw2 D B' D Fw Dw2 Rw2 R' L' Uw R2 Bw' 3Rw R' Fw2 D2 U L2 F' Uw Fw U' Fw Uw Dw' D' Rw2 Uw' Rw R' B2 3Fw Uw' 3Rw U R2 Lw 3Uw2 F' 3Fw2 B 3Rw' Uw2 L' Lw2 Bw2 U' 3Rw' Bw'
2. 3Rw D Bw 3Rw 3Uw' 3Fw R 3Uw' F Rw2 R' L' Dw' 3Fw Rw2 Bw R L2 Bw2 3Rw' U 3Rw 3Uw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw 3Uw2 Bw 3Uw2 D Uw Lw2 D Bw 3Fw D2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw' Lw' F2 Lw' D Dw2 U2 3Uw' B Rw' Uw' Rw 3Rw2 Fw' Rw' F2 D 3Rw' Fw2 D 3Fw R Rw' D' Uw Lw Rw D2 F Uw2 Fw D' F Uw2 Dw' D2 Rw2 B2 Fw
3. L2 Bw B U' Uw2 Bw2 D 3Rw Bw2 Dw Uw Rw 3Rw2 U' D2 Uw 3Uw' Lw2 Uw 3Fw' Dw' B' Lw2 Bw' L2 Fw' 3Uw Dw2 Fw' F2 D U2 R' F Lw' R Rw U R' Dw 3Rw Uw' Rw 3Fw Lw B2 3Uw2 D Lw U2 F2 Rw2 3Fw2 B' 3Rw' U' 3Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 3Rw2 Bw2 U' F R' Uw2 F2 Lw' 3Fw' F2 Fw' D2 Rw Bw2 B D2 3Fw U' Fw' Dw F'
4. L' Dw R2 L 3Rw Lw Fw' 3Uw2 R2 Bw 3Uw2 F2 D2 3Rw B2 3Fw2 U2 Dw' B L' 3Uw' L' F2 3Uw R' F2 Uw' R Lw Uw' Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Rw Uw 3Fw Rw2 Fw 3Fw2 Bw2 3Uw' Fw2 Rw R2 Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw' D' Uw2 Rw U2 L B2 Uw2 U' 3Uw Dw' Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw Fw Uw Lw2 3Fw2 B2 L R2 D2 U2 3Uw' R L2 Bw Uw' Bw F D2 F2
5. Fw2 L2 Fw F Dw2 F' Lw2 U' Lw Uw2 Lw2 Dw Lw Dw D2 Rw' Lw 3Rw Bw U2 3Uw2 B 3Rw Lw' Dw2 Rw Dw2 3Fw' L2 F 3Rw B L' D' B' Lw2 Dw2 L' Bw' Lw' L' R' 3Rw Uw2 B2 Fw Dw2 U2 3Rw2 Fw' R' Bw2 3Uw U Fw F' Lw2 U' 3Uw2 3Fw' Uw2 Lw Dw 3Uw' D' Fw' 3Fw' Lw' Uw 3Fw 3Rw U2 Bw' D2 L' Fw' F2 L' R' Bw'





Spoiler: Ao12 Scrambles



1. Bw2 U L2 F Uw2 L Rw2 Fw' 3Uw B2 Fw 3Fw2 U Uw' D B2 U 3Rw2 Rw Lw' U2 R' U 3Uw' Uw' R' Uw' Lw' B' L' D2 3Rw2 D B' D Fw Dw2 Rw2 R' L' Uw R2 Bw' 3Rw R' Fw2 D2 U L2 F' Uw Fw U' Fw Uw Dw' D' Rw2 Uw' Rw R' B2 3Fw Uw' 3Rw U R2 Lw 3Uw2 F' 3Fw2 B 3Rw' Uw2 L' Lw2 Bw2 U' 3Rw' Bw'
2. 3Rw D Bw 3Rw 3Uw' 3Fw R 3Uw' F Rw2 R' L' Dw' 3Fw Rw2 Bw R L2 Bw2 3Rw' U 3Rw 3Uw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw 3Uw2 Bw 3Uw2 D Uw Lw2 D Bw 3Fw D2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw' Lw' F2 Lw' D Dw2 U2 3Uw' B Rw' Uw' Rw 3Rw2 Fw' Rw' F2 D 3Rw' Fw2 D 3Fw R Rw' D' Uw Lw Rw D2 F Uw2 Fw D' F Uw2 Dw' D2 Rw2 B2 Fw
3. L2 Bw B U' Uw2 Bw2 D 3Rw Bw2 Dw Uw Rw 3Rw2 U' D2 Uw 3Uw' Lw2 Uw 3Fw' Dw' B' Lw2 Bw' L2 Fw' 3Uw Dw2 Fw' F2 D U2 R' F Lw' R Rw U R' Dw 3Rw Uw' Rw 3Fw Lw B2 3Uw2 D Lw U2 F2 Rw2 3Fw2 B' 3Rw' U' 3Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 3Rw2 Bw2 U' F R' Uw2 F2 Lw' 3Fw' F2 Fw' D2 Rw Bw2 B D2 3Fw U' Fw' Dw F'
4. L' Dw R2 L 3Rw Lw Fw' 3Uw2 R2 Bw 3Uw2 F2 D2 3Rw B2 3Fw2 U2 Dw' B L' 3Uw' L' F2 3Uw R' F2 Uw' R Lw Uw' Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Rw Uw 3Fw Rw2 Fw 3Fw2 Bw2 3Uw' Fw2 Rw R2 Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw' D' Uw2 Rw U2 L B2 Uw2 U' 3Uw Dw' Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw Fw Uw Lw2 3Fw2 B2 L R2 D2 U2 3Uw' R L2 Bw Uw' Bw F D2 F2
5. Fw2 L2 Fw F Dw2 F' Lw2 U' Lw Uw2 Lw2 Dw Lw Dw D2 Rw' Lw 3Rw Bw U2 3Uw2 B 3Rw Lw' Dw2 Rw Dw2 3Fw' L2 F 3Rw B L' D' B' Lw2 Dw2 L' Bw' Lw' L' R' 3Rw Uw2 B2 Fw Dw2 U2 3Rw2 Fw' R' Bw2 3Uw U Fw F' Lw2 U' 3Uw2 3Fw' Uw2 Lw Dw 3Uw' D' Fw' 3Fw' Lw' Uw 3Fw 3Rw U2 Bw' D2 L' Fw' F2 L' R' Bw'
6. Uw D' 3Fw 3Uw2 3Rw2 Rw D2 Fw' R' Fw2 3Fw2 L 3Fw Fw' R' 3Rw Rw2 F' Lw' R2 Rw Bw2 R' Dw2 U2 F Lw' 3Uw2 U' Rw U' D2 B' Lw Bw2 R' 3Fw2 U' Rw 3Rw' L2 Lw Dw' Uw Fw2 B D Lw' D F2 Bw Dw' U 3Fw2 Uw U 3Fw' U L U2 Bw 3Uw2 Dw Bw2 Uw' L2 3Rw2 D' Fw' U2 Dw' Bw2 U F2 Uw D Fw D U Uw
7. Fw 3Fw' Uw 3Rw' 3Uw Fw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Lw' L2 D2 U' 3Rw2 Uw' U2 L Fw2 Uw F 3Rw2 Fw' Dw2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw' U' Rw' U Bw2 U2 3Rw2 R2 3Fw' F Bw' D 3Uw' Rw R' 3Fw F B Bw2 3Rw 3Uw' Fw' B Rw R' Uw 3Fw2 Dw' Bw2 3Fw Uw F 3Fw U Fw2 Lw Rw2 Bw Uw Rw2 L2 Dw Lw2 3Rw2 D' Fw' 3Fw2 Dw2 Fw Bw' D' Rw2 3Rw' 3Fw F L2
8. Fw' Rw U2 3Fw Bw2 D F Rw Fw2 Uw' 3Uw2 3Rw Rw2 3Uw Dw' L2 Dw2 Uw Rw2 3Uw2 Fw' U B Fw2 L2 Uw2 F2 3Fw' Lw' F' 3Rw D2 Lw' R2 3Uw' Dw2 Bw' Uw2 U' F D U2 Uw' 3Uw2 Bw B2 Dw2 Lw' 3Fw Uw' F' Dw' 3Fw' Bw2 U' Bw' Dw' 3Fw' U' R' Fw 3Uw Uw F D2 Uw2 F Fw2 Lw F2 Lw Uw' L2 3Uw' D' 3Fw2 3Rw' B' Uw Lw
9. Rw L' U' R B Lw Uw2 B' Dw R 3Rw Lw F2 Rw' Fw' Uw R Lw' Uw' L2 D' R2 Lw2 3Rw' Bw2 D2 Rw' 3Fw' Fw2 Uw Rw2 L Dw 3Uw Bw L 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Fw' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw2 R D' Dw2 3Rw2 R2 Dw' B Fw 3Fw R B' Lw Dw R' B Lw F Uw2 R 3Uw2 3Rw2 Fw2 L' Bw2 3Fw' 3Rw Fw2 3Uw2 F2 Bw 3Uw' D Rw2 Uw2 Bw Fw'
10. U' Lw 3Rw2 D2 Rw' U' Fw' Lw Dw' Bw' B2 Fw Lw' L2 3Rw2 U' Lw2 Dw Rw F2 L2 Rw 3Fw2 3Uw F' Rw' D' R2 U2 Fw F2 R Uw2 3Uw L Rw Fw R2 3Rw Lw B 3Uw2 Uw 3Rw' Fw R2 Bw2 Dw' 3Uw2 Rw' F' R' 3Fw2 L2 B2 F L' 3Rw Uw' Rw U2 R2 D' 3Rw Bw' Rw' Lw F2 L2 F 3Fw Lw B2 F Fw2 Dw2 L' Lw2 3Uw B'
11. Rw2 D2 3Rw Fw' Dw' F2 3Rw2 B' Rw2 Dw' F2 3Fw2 L' D L' Rw2 Fw Uw B D' Fw' 3Rw2 Lw R Bw 3Fw2 Rw' Bw R' Dw2 L 3Uw2 Rw F2 L' R' D2 L D2 Dw2 Fw2 U Dw2 3Rw L' Uw Fw Lw2 Rw' L F2 3Rw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 L Uw2 Rw2 B 3Rw2 Uw2 B D' Rw 3Rw F Rw R2 U2 3Uw2 Fw' F' R2 U' Uw2 B' 3Uw' D Bw2 3Uw
12. 3Fw' U2 Rw Lw 3Uw Bw2 D Lw2 3Uw' Uw' Bw' Uw Lw L' 3Fw Bw Uw' Dw2 Bw Rw' F2 3Rw2 3Fw 3Uw' Bw' Rw2 3Rw' L Lw 3Fw Uw2 Lw' 3Uw2 U' R Lw' 3Rw2 Dw U2 Rw' F' 3Uw2 Uw2 3Fw 3Rw2 Rw2 Bw Uw Rw2 Lw2 3Rw F2 U B' 3Fw' Lw2 F2 Fw' R2 U2 Rw L Bw2 B 3Uw' B' Fw' Bw' D' Lw2 L B' D2 Rw2 R' D' Lw' F2 Bw2 Fw


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 18, 2016)

It looks like this thread is dead, but I usually do better when I can convince myself that it's some sort of competition, so here goes.

Race to sub 8:00
Ao12: *8:15.78* Last 5 made an Ao5 of 7:53.38
1. (9:25.68)
2. 8:55.74
3. (7:43.88)
4. 8:00.29+
5. 8:06.77
6. 8:46.01
7. 8:57.80
8. 7:50.26
9. 8:27.18
10. 7:58.76
11. 7:51.11
12. 7:40.29


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm back and found some motivation to start this race thread again! So if anyone wants to participate in here just let me now and I will edit this post with new scrambles!


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 29, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> Hello everyone, I'm back and found some motivation to start this race thread again! So if anyone wants to participate in here just let me now and I will edit this post with new scrambles!



I'd do it every now and then, anyway. maybe not every week, but I really want to get better at 6x6, and this kind of race is good practice.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 29, 2016)

We'll I am practicing 6x6 for an upcoming comp so yeah go for it!


----------



## kbrune (Oct 31, 2016)

I'll do it as well


----------



## Eppley12 (Nov 2, 2016)

I will do it every week! Im around 3:45 if anyone wants to push to get better

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Forcefulness (Nov 13, 2016)

Is the thread dead again, or you just waiting


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 13, 2016)

Forcefulness said:


> Is the thread dead again, or you just waiting


I was just waiting, but I can post new scrambles later today or tomorrow if nobody else wants to.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 13, 2016)

Ok lets continue. Round 15 ends November *20th*.


Spoiler: Scrambles



1. Dw B Uw' Rw' Lw Fw Dw' Lw2 Rw' 3Rw' U2 D' Bw' 3Fw' Dw' D' L2 B2 D' Lw2 F2 R2 3Fw' Uw2 D' 3Fw U F' Lw' Uw F2 3Uw' 3Fw B Rw' Dw 3Uw Bw 3Fw' B2 Uw2 U D B Fw' 3Rw2 Fw' Dw' 3Fw' B' Rw' L2 F Lw2 Uw F2 U' Bw 3Fw' Lw 3Rw L2 Fw2 B Lw U' Rw2 F' 3Fw2 Dw2 3Rw' 3Fw' B' Uw2 Rw 3Rw Fw2 Dw' L' 3Fw'
2. L' D' Rw B Bw Rw2 B' Uw' R Fw2 Dw2 L 3Fw2 Rw' B2 3Fw D' R' 3Rw2 D' R2 3Fw D' 3Uw' B2 3Rw Uw' U Fw2 U2 F 3Rw' U' Bw2 Fw2 R 3Fw2 3Uw' U D' 3Rw' B Fw' 3Fw' U F' 3Fw' Dw F Rw Bw' Rw L2 Uw2 3Uw' L2 Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw' Dw Fw L2 Fw' Dw2 Bw D 3Uw2 R2 U2 R Dw2 Rw2 U' 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 Uw' Rw' D2 U2
3. D 3Uw2 B Lw2 L F 3Fw Rw2 L' 3Fw L' U' Fw' Bw2 Lw 3Rw' F2 R U2 Rw2 Dw' Lw' Dw2 Fw' Bw' L' B R2 3Rw2 Rw Bw Uw2 D2 Bw' U' B2 L' 3Fw' Bw2 3Rw' R' Lw L' F Bw Dw 3Rw Dw' D2 Uw F2 Lw2 L 3Uw Rw2 R L' D 3Fw B2 L2 Fw' 3Fw' D Bw Rw' 3Rw L F D2 Dw L2 U 3Fw2 Rw2 R' 3Rw' 3Fw L' Fw
4. Uw' 3Uw Bw' 3Rw' U' L Rw 3Rw2 D2 3Rw Dw' B2 U 3Uw2 B Dw2 Fw 3Uw2 F2 Rw' 3Uw2 B2 Uw Dw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 B' U R2 Lw2 Dw2 R2 Bw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Dw B2 Fw Uw2 D B 3Rw' 3Fw Rw2 Dw2 3Uw2 Uw L2 U F Bw' Lw 3Uw' R2 L2 Lw' F2 B' 3Rw' F' 3Uw' Uw2 R L Rw F2 Lw' F2 3Rw U' D F2 Fw 3Rw2 Lw' 3Uw Dw Lw2 Bw Rw2
5. 3Rw B2 D Rw2 U2 R' 3Rw2 Bw F U2 L2 B2 3Rw2 L2 Rw' 3Uw Fw' U2 3Uw 3Rw2 3Fw' R2 3Uw Uw2 U' D 3Rw' L2 B Rw Uw' Fw Lw' 3Rw2 R2 F 3Fw' L2 B F2 Uw' U' Bw' Uw' Dw' 3Uw2 L' 3Rw2 R D Rw 3Uw2 B Uw R' U Bw' 3Rw' Uw 3Fw' D' R2 B R D' Lw2 Bw U' Rw L2 Lw2 3Uw2 3Fw Dw2 Bw2 Dw U2 Bw F2 R
6. L' 3Fw' Bw' Rw2 Dw2 L2 Uw D2 3Uw R2 3Fw2 F2 D2 L' Bw' U 3Fw' F Lw R 3Rw' F Bw2 Lw2 3Uw' Fw' R B 3Uw D' L2 Fw Lw' B2 3Fw2 F' Uw' Rw D' Uw2 U 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw' Lw' U' 3Rw2 D 3Rw2 Rw' Uw' D2 Rw2 Lw' Bw R2 3Uw R 3Rw' Dw L2 Rw' B2 3Uw Uw2 Dw' 3Fw Lw' Rw' F2 3Uw Rw D' F2 3Rw' B Fw' 3Rw 3Uw2
7. 3Uw' 3Rw2 Rw 3Fw' B' U L2 B Uw2 R' Dw' Bw' Rw' D' L2 R2 3Uw 3Rw2 D R Lw2 D2 Dw Rw2 F' 3Fw U Bw2 B2 U2 L2 R' Dw2 3Rw2 L Fw2 D' 3Fw' Uw Rw U2 B2 3Uw R Dw' Lw2 Fw' U' 3Fw L2 B' L Bw Lw2 Bw2 Fw L' Uw' 3Fw Dw Fw' 3Fw2 D' F 3Fw Dw B Lw2 3Fw2 3Uw 3Rw' Uw' 3Uw2 F' 3Fw' Bw' L' F2 Dw U'
8. Rw2 Lw' 3Uw2 Rw2 F2 D 3Rw' 3Uw' Bw2 U R2 Fw 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw 3Fw2 F' D L Bw 3Rw' Dw' Lw' R Fw' Uw Bw F Rw' Dw2 F Fw2 Dw 3Rw2 Bw2 3Fw Uw' D Rw2 Lw F 3Rw Fw2 R 3Uw R F' 3Fw' D' Uw Bw' L Dw2 B2 Rw2 Dw2 D2 Uw R2 D 3Fw2 D' Lw Uw2 Rw 3Rw2 Bw Uw2 U Fw Dw2 L' D' U2 Fw2 B R Lw L 3Uw
9. Dw2 3Uw' Rw U Lw' U 3Uw R B2 3Rw Uw2 3Fw' R' F D2 3Uw' F' R D F2 Bw2 Rw' 3Uw F U2 B L2 D2 Dw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw 3Fw2 D2 3Uw L' U2 Fw' F2 D Rw' D2 Lw2 Fw 3Rw' 3Uw' R' Uw Lw D2 B D Fw 3Uw' F2 3Fw2 Lw U' Uw' 3Rw 3Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 3Rw2 R2 F2 L' Dw2 3Rw' Bw2 F' U' 3Rw Bw' Uw 3Uw' L2 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw'
10. Dw Lw 3Fw Dw' Uw Fw B Rw' Bw' Lw Uw D2 B' 3Fw' Rw Dw2 F' D2 3Uw F2 Uw B' Dw U Fw2 Uw2 D' U' Bw' L2 Dw2 B2 Rw U2 Bw2 F' Dw2 D 3Uw2 L' 3Rw Uw R' U' L2 Fw' Uw2 Rw 3Uw R' Rw B Fw' 3Rw' Lw' Bw Rw2 3Rw 3Fw2 R2 Uw2 3Fw D' Fw2 Lw Rw' 3Fw' Bw' 3Rw 3Uw' Bw2 B 3Uw' U' R2 3Fw2 Bw2 U2 Uw R2
11. 3Uw2 L' U2 3Rw' B' Uw2 Lw' F2 Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Rw L2 Uw R Dw2 F Fw2 L2 Bw Rw2 F Fw2 Uw' Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 3Uw Uw' 3Rw' Dw2 Fw2 3Fw2 F2 D' Rw D2 Fw Rw2 R2 F2 Rw' Fw' U2 L2 B' Bw2 Fw 3Rw2 L D2 3Rw2 D B R' D2 3Uw' F Lw F' Rw' 3Rw B2 L' Bw' D Rw Bw2 B' R Dw D' 3Uw Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 B2 3Fw' 3Rw 3Fw2
12. Rw2 F B2 U2 B' 3Rw' Uw L2 3Fw Rw B' Bw 3Uw R' Lw' 3Rw D' 3Uw' U' Uw2 Dw R' L2 Fw2 Bw Lw' F 3Rw2 B2 Rw' F Uw 3Uw' Dw2 R2 Dw2 Lw' 3Uw2 F' Rw2 3Fw' Rw2 3Rw2 Dw' Fw' 3Uw' Fw L2 Rw2 Uw' R 3Rw' Rw' B' 3Rw2 R Lw U' 3Uw2 F B D Uw2 Dw2 U R Bw' D B' 3Fw2 L' B Dw2 U' F' B' Rw' Dw 3Fw2 Bw2


----------



## kbrune (Nov 16, 2016)

Round 15
To sub 6:00
Ave: 6:18.96

6:29.12, 6:26.72, 6:42.44, 6:28.08, 5:51.32, 6:23.26, 6:10.23, 6:18.42, 6:32.58, 6:24.47, 5:52.33, 6:04.45


----------



## Forcefulness (Nov 17, 2016)

Round 15
Sub 3:00
avg of 12: 3:27.25

Time List:
3:20.60, 3:31.11, 3:28.36, 3:09.96, 3:26.68, (3:06.69), 3:06.88, 3:37.64, 3:17.60, 3:25.55, 4:08.09, (5:27.03ayylmao)


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 17, 2016)

Round 15
To Sub-7:00
Ao12: 7:02.35

Times:
7:38.23, 6:42.36, (6:25.52), 6:59.29, 6:52.32, (7:52.86), 7:15.43, 6:50.00, 7:09.93, 7:17.98, 6:51.65, 6:46.31


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 19, 2016)

R15, sub 3:30 (Hoya, Yuxin red)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-19
avg of 12: 3:49.095

Time List:
4:00.821, 3:50.005, 3:45.376, 3:42.771, 3:46.012, 4:02.064, 3:40.375, 3:48.100, (4:14.431), 3:36.644, 3:58.782, (3:27.580)

bad


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 20, 2016)

Round 15 results:
kbrune-6:18.96 Race to sub-6:00 [0/3]
Forcefulness-3:27.25 Race to sub-3:00 [0/3]
One Wheel-7:02.35 Race to sub-7:00 [0/3]
Ordway Persyn-3:49.10 Race to sub-3:30 [0/3]

No graduates this week. Round 16 ends November *27th*.


Spoiler: Scrambles



1. Dw Lw 3Rw' Bw2 3Fw Lw Bw2 D2 L' R2 D F' Dw R2 3Rw' D2 F Uw2 Lw2 3Uw2 Bw' 3Uw2 Dw2 B' 3Rw2 U' Lw 3Fw 3Uw2 Uw' F Bw2 Lw' U D2 Bw2 Uw Fw' 3Rw' 3Uw Dw2 Uw2 B 3Fw' R Fw2 Dw' Uw' U Rw' Fw2 Bw2 B 3Uw Lw Fw2 Uw2 3Rw' Fw' Rw' D Dw' Uw F2 B Bw' D2 L R 3Uw2 Uw2 Bw' D' 3Uw2 F' Fw2 D2 L Uw 3Fw'
2. 3Fw' U Dw' B2 3Rw F Rw2 U2 Rw Fw' R Dw' Rw' L Fw D' B' L 3Rw Bw' 3Uw F U2 3Fw' 3Uw 3Rw' Fw Lw 3Uw' 3Fw L2 Rw2 B L2 3Uw' Bw Lw' B' Uw' Rw2 B' L2 3Fw' Bw' Lw' R B 3Uw' F' Lw D Bw' Fw' L' Dw' L R2 3Rw' Rw' Lw B' Uw' D 3Rw2 B2 Rw2 L' D2 Uw' Bw' Fw Uw L' 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Fw Lw' F' 3Rw'
3. U2 B Lw' L Bw' B 3Uw' Lw 3Rw D L' Fw' R2 D2 Rw2 Dw2 R' Rw Fw 3Rw' U2 Dw 3Rw2 R Lw' L' Bw' Dw 3Rw2 F2 L 3Fw F Bw Fw' 3Rw2 Bw' D' B' Dw' Uw' D' B Rw2 B2 Rw D F2 B D2 Lw2 R F U2 Bw2 Rw' U' R' Rw2 F2 Fw' Uw2 3Fw' Bw2 Rw' Lw D2 Dw2 F2 Uw2 3Fw F Dw2 Uw U2 L2 Rw' Dw B R'
4. B Uw U 3Uw2 B 3Fw' F 3Rw' 3Uw 3Rw Uw 3Rw Fw2 Rw' Lw' Fw2 B2 R2 3Fw' Bw Fw' Rw L' R F2 B Dw2 3Fw L Fw B Lw' Dw U 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Uw' D Lw' Dw2 U' 3Uw Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 D2 U' L 3Rw2 Bw U2 F Bw2 D L' 3Rw Bw' 3Uw' Uw Fw' Uw2 3Rw2 Rw' U R' Uw' L F' 3Rw2 Dw2 D' 3Uw B2 Rw2 F' R2 D' Bw F
5. Rw2 3Uw Uw F Lw B2 Lw 3Uw Dw' D U' Uw 3Rw R2 Dw' Rw F 3Rw' B' L' F D2 U Uw' L R U R' Dw' D R 3Rw2 3Uw 3Rw2 Bw' R2 F 3Fw Lw Fw' Dw 3Rw 3Uw Bw L Bw 3Fw Dw R2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw' R Bw R2 L B Rw2 F' D' U L Lw2 Fw' 3Uw2 Rw2 3Rw L2 Bw' Dw2 3Uw' Bw R' B2 Lw U L' 3Rw' Dw'
6. Lw' D L2 R 3Rw Bw 3Fw2 3Rw' F' B2 Dw2 B F2 Dw 3Uw Uw' F2 Rw' B 3Rw2 Uw' F' R2 F' L2 R' D Lw2 Bw' L Lw2 3Uw Rw2 D' F2 Uw Bw2 F2 U Fw' D 3Uw 3Fw F' D2 Lw2 3Fw2 L Dw L' Fw2 3Fw R' F 3Rw2 3Uw 3Rw 3Uw' U2 3Rw2 R2 U Bw 3Rw Dw' D2 Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Fw2 D2 3Fw Rw' Dw2 3Rw' L2 B Fw2 F 3Rw
7. 3Fw2 L2 3Fw' F D' Bw U2 F2 Dw2 Fw' Rw' D2 U' Bw' Rw2 3Uw' 3Rw Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw' Dw B' R2 D2 3Rw2 Fw' Uw2 U' 3Fw' Dw B' Uw' Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw' R' F2 3Uw' F2 3Uw2 B' 3Rw L D' Rw2 F' Uw2 Lw2 F' Rw' B 3Fw' D2 Fw2 3Rw' Lw Rw U Uw' Lw D' 3Uw 3Rw2 Lw L' 3Fw2 L2 B2 R 3Uw Bw' Fw2 L' R2 F Fw' R 3Uw Rw' Dw'
8. 3Rw Fw' D2 U2 3Uw2 Fw' Lw R' 3Fw2 F' Fw' Lw R Bw Rw' Uw L' R2 D F Lw' Fw2 3Uw' Uw2 Dw D2 3Fw' D' 3Rw2 R2 Lw Uw2 3Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw Uw2 L' D' U F' Rw2 F' L2 R2 3Rw2 Dw' R' Lw' U' L' F' B2 R L2 3Fw2 D R Uw D2 Rw' R' Lw D' R Uw Rw U' 3Fw2 R' Rw2 B Uw L2 3Rw Rw' 3Fw' B R
9. Bw2 B' L' Dw Lw' Fw2 Uw F2 3Fw D2 3Fw2 R Lw2 U' Bw' B2 Fw D2 Lw2 3Uw2 Bw' 3Uw B2 U' R' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Uw' 3Uw Dw' D Bw2 B2 D' Rw' Lw U Bw2 U F' Bw U 3Uw' F' L U' Rw2 R2 B' F2 R F' Fw 3Uw2 L Rw2 F' Uw' Lw 3Rw 3Uw Fw2 Rw' Dw D' 3Rw' D' L' B' 3Uw L2 R2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw' Uw2 B' 3Uw' L B2
10. 3Rw' D2 B Rw' Bw 3Rw2 3Uw B Rw2 L2 R2 3Rw2 Dw Fw2 B2 L' Dw Bw2 R2 Uw F Uw 3Fw' Uw' Lw' Bw D2 Rw Dw2 3Uw Fw2 R2 Fw Uw' Lw2 L2 U 3Fw2 Dw B' Rw Fw B 3Rw' 3Uw Lw' Dw' L' Fw R' Fw2 D Bw Lw Bw' 3Rw' Lw2 Bw' Uw U F 3Rw L' Lw' Fw2 Uw2 3Fw Lw' Bw2 3Fw' L2 R 3Rw2 F' 3Fw2 U2 Dw Fw U' L2
11. Bw2 B' Uw' Bw' Uw U F2 Dw2 3Fw2 B2 Fw Lw2 Uw' D Rw' D2 L2 F L' U' Uw' B R2 D F D' 3Rw' L Dw' B2 Dw2 L' 3Fw 3Rw' Lw2 Dw' B' L2 Rw2 3Uw Lw2 F Lw' Dw' Lw2 L' 3Fw2 R' L' Rw Uw2 R2 3Fw' 3Uw' Rw 3Uw' R' Fw2 3Fw' Dw' 3Fw2 Bw2 F2 3Rw 3Fw R 3Fw' Bw' L' Uw2 3Fw2 Fw2 R 3Fw' B2 Bw2 Fw Dw2 B' Uw2
12. F' B 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Fw' F' Lw F2 U B2 Dw R D U' Fw2 Rw2 L' Uw2 U2 R2 Lw2 Uw2 3Uw2 Lw2 U L R2 Rw2 U2 Lw Dw' B2 F 3Uw Bw2 Lw2 D B' Rw Fw Dw L2 F' R' Bw2 D' 3Fw' D2 3Fw2 3Uw Uw L Bw2 F2 L 3Uw2 U2 D2 F' R' Rw2 Uw2 3Uw Fw' Lw U R Uw' R' Dw' U R2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Dw' Fw L Fw2



P.S. You can do ao5 or mo3 format if you don't want to do ao12.


----------



## Forcefulness (Nov 26, 2016)

Round 16
Sub 3:00
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-26
avg of 12: 3:22.94

Time List:
3:42.33, 3:06.56, 3:09.21, 3:30.06, 3:13.43, 3:27.42, (3:04.70), (3:56.67), 3:09.99, 3:35.81, 3:38.53, 3:16.08


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 26, 2016)

R16 sub 3:30 (Hoya, Yuxin red)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-26
avg of 12: 3:45.734

Time List:
3:38.742, 3:55.053, (4:01.379), 3:39.548, 3:32.175, 3:46.824, 3:48.407, 3:42.713, (3:16.936), 3:52.552, 3:55.103, 3:46.224


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 28, 2016)

Round 16 results:
Forcefulness-3:22.94 Race to sub-3:00 [0/3]
Ordway Persyn-3:45.73 Race to sub-3:30 [0/3]
Shaky Hands-5:36.69 Race to sub-5:30 [0/3]
No graduates this week. Round 17 ends December *4th*.


Spoiler: Srambles



1. 3Rw' 3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw Rw' Dw B Uw 3Uw2 D Fw2 Dw F2 Dw Fw' Uw' L' 3Rw2 Bw2 B U2 3Fw Uw U Rw' F2 R 3Rw Fw 3Rw2 R2 Lw' U' F' 3Rw 3Fw2 F U Lw' Uw2 F Dw2 3Uw2 3Rw' Uw D Rw' F B' Uw' Dw2 U Lw Uw2 D' Fw Uw' Rw' Fw F2 D' B2 Rw' Fw' Uw R Lw 3Uw' L F Uw2 R 3Uw Dw' 3Fw F' Bw R' Dw2 R
2. R2 Fw2 F2 Dw' F D' Rw' Dw2 3Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw' Fw' R' Bw2 Dw2 B' Uw' D Rw' Uw2 F2 Lw' Rw Dw' 3Uw Fw' B' 3Rw2 3Fw2 Uw Fw2 Dw R' U 3Rw' L Uw2 Lw2 3Fw2 Dw 3Uw Uw' Bw2 B' 3Rw2 F U Bw' F 3Fw2 Uw2 3Uw' D Lw2 Bw Rw2 Bw' Uw 3Fw L2 F' Bw' 3Rw' Dw2 Lw' Rw' U' Bw2 3Uw2 U2 R2 U F' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Lw' 3Fw' D' B'
3. R Rw2 D2 Lw R' F L' B' 3Fw 3Uw 3Rw' D 3Uw' R Uw2 3Rw B Fw' 3Fw D' Bw D' R' 3Rw2 Rw2 D' Uw' 3Rw2 Fw F' L Bw2 Uw2 D' U2 B' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 D2 3Uw Lw 3Uw' 3Rw2 D2 U' L2 3Uw2 F Fw Lw' Dw' 3Rw Rw' U' B 3Uw2 F' D2 Uw' 3Uw L2 U' 3Rw' Fw2 Uw 3Fw' F Rw' B Rw' F' L' Fw2 D2 Fw' Dw2 F 3Fw Lw'
4. D' Bw Dw2 L' 3Fw2 F Uw Fw B2 F R Rw' L' B' 3Fw D L2 F2 D' 3Uw Rw2 U' R Bw Lw2 Fw2 D' U2 3Uw2 Rw' 3Rw 3Uw Uw2 D' Rw2 Lw' Uw Bw 3Rw 3Uw2 D2 L D Lw F2 U Dw B' 3Rw Rw' Lw U2 3Fw D F2 Bw2 Rw2 B F R' U' R 3Rw' B2 3Fw 3Rw2 Bw Fw' Lw 3Rw2 R' Bw2 L U R 3Rw' Lw2 Fw F2 Dw
5. F2 Fw 3Fw Rw2 R L 3Fw2 3Rw2 Lw Uw' D U' Dw2 B2 3Uw' Dw2 Fw Rw' L2 Bw D' 3Fw L2 3Uw2 3Fw D2 B Fw U Bw R2 F2 Bw L Fw Uw D2 F' B2 3Uw' Dw' Lw Dw2 Rw' Dw' Bw' R' D2 Dw 3Rw F' 3Rw2 L2 Fw Dw L 3Rw U' F2 R' F2 U2 L' Uw2 3Uw' 3Rw' L 3Fw' R' Rw2 D' Uw' R2 Uw' Dw F D Fw2 3Rw' Fw2
6. Uw Rw' 3Uw L2 Lw 3Fw' 3Uw2 D2 Fw 3Fw2 L' B' 3Fw' Fw 3Uw' U Dw2 Uw2 3Fw' L Bw2 L2 3Fw' 3Uw R' 3Fw Uw F Uw' F' R U 3Rw Lw2 Bw' 3Rw' L B Rw' B2 F2 Rw2 D' B 3Rw2 Lw2 U 3Rw2 Fw2 U' R2 Dw' L' F2 B2 L' 3Uw2 R D' 3Uw' Rw 3Rw Uw' L' B F' D' 3Uw2 3Rw' U2 3Uw R Lw2 D Bw2 R2 Uw2 Lw D' Uw
7. 3Uw F2 Dw' F' 3Uw Rw' L2 Fw2 D2 3Fw' D R2 L B2 3Fw' Bw Uw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Dw Rw2 Uw2 3Fw' Bw' Fw R2 3Rw F2 D Lw2 Uw 3Uw2 F L Uw' 3Uw' D' R2 D' Lw' B2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 R' Dw' Lw2 R D U Uw2 F2 L' Dw2 U2 D' Bw' Fw' B' 3Rw2 Fw2 F' Bw' 3Uw2 R' Dw F2 Bw2 B 3Fw U' Bw' 3Rw' Lw' B Rw' Dw2 3Fw 3Uw' U'
8. U R F' Fw Bw Lw' L' F Rw2 Uw Rw2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' Bw2 L Rw 3Fw' Lw' R Uw U' Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 3Uw 3Fw Lw2 3Uw2 B Uw2 U 3Fw' Fw2 B2 3Rw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Dw 3Uw2 3Fw' Dw U B2 3Rw L2 Dw2 F2 Dw2 3Rw' Dw L2 3Rw' Rw2 3Uw Lw' Rw R F' Lw2 3Uw R Rw U' Rw 3Fw' Lw L' Fw' D 3Fw' U' L2 D' Uw' B2
9. L' 3Fw2 B' Lw' F Dw2 U 3Fw Rw' Fw2 Lw L B F 3Fw Fw 3Rw2 R' Uw' Dw2 D' Fw2 3Uw' 3Rw 3Uw F Dw Uw F' Lw2 Bw2 3Fw2 D2 3Rw2 Uw U2 Fw2 Uw' Dw2 3Rw R2 Uw' F2 D2 Uw 3Rw' Lw 3Uw' 3Rw2 F' 3Rw Bw2 3Rw 3Uw2 Bw' Rw2 B Fw Lw' 3Fw' L2 Fw Bw' Uw' 3Uw 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw' R L2 3Fw2 F2 Rw Bw 3Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw F' 3Fw
10. Dw2 Fw Rw F' Fw Lw' 3Uw B R Bw2 3Fw B2 Rw' L' F R 3Rw2 Rw' Fw 3Rw2 Lw U' Uw' L' B 3Rw U2 3Fw F2 3Uw' D2 Lw' Bw L' D 3Uw Fw U' Uw' 3Fw L' F Bw Lw' D 3Rw' D' L Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw Bw' U' R' 3Rw' 3Fw' Rw2 B' L2 B2 U Bw2 3Fw' Fw' L R 3Rw' Fw2 Dw R 3Fw' D' Dw' Uw Fw2 Uw' 3Uw Bw' Uw2 B'
11. R' Rw2 Bw Lw' B Rw2 B' Fw' Dw' 3Fw2 Uw2 Dw Fw2 Bw Dw' 3Uw2 F2 U Uw2 Bw2 U2 Dw D2 Fw2 Uw 3Rw' D' 3Rw' B2 U' F' B2 Uw' 3Fw Uw' F' R Lw2 3Rw U' 3Fw Lw2 Fw' D' Fw2 R' Dw2 U Bw F2 Fw' 3Uw' F2 Lw' U2 D Lw' F U Fw' Bw U' L 3Uw' 3Rw2 Bw Rw L' Bw' R F2 Bw U2 3Uw Uw' Lw 3Uw' Rw L R'
12. D' Uw L' Bw2 Uw' F 3Rw' Dw2 U2 Rw' Lw Fw2 B Dw2 R Fw' Dw Uw' Fw' 3Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw Dw Bw Uw2 Dw' 3Fw D2 L2 Bw2 D Lw' Fw2 L' F U L Dw2 Fw2 3Uw F Bw' D2 Bw D Bw' B Dw2 3Rw Lw' Dw Rw2 Dw L2 R Rw2 D Uw' U2 F L Fw2 Dw' Lw' F2 3Uw' D' U' F' Uw2 Fw D 3Rw2 Dw2 3Rw' 3Fw' D' Uw B2


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 28, 2016)

Round 16 Race to Sub-5:30
Ao12: 5:36.69
Reduction/CFOP - Qiyi

5:59.81, 5:58.95, 5:35.20, 5:15.98, 5:39.88, 5:08.52, 6:01.09, (6:10.60,) (5:04.64,) 5:10.29, 5:19.32, 5:57.85

PB singles in solves #6 and #9.

EDIT: Ha - new scrambles posted whilst I was doing the Ao12! 

Round 17 Race to Sub-5:30
Ao12: 5:31.47
Reduction/CFOP - Qiyi

5:13.12, 5:19.94, 6:01.85, 5:11.82, (5:09.14,) 5:34.57, (6:06.19,) 5:43.20, 5:29.06, 5:27.50, 5:12.62, 6:01.01


----------



## Forcefulness (Dec 1, 2016)

R16
Sub-3:00 (redux wuhua)
avg of 12: 3:07.99
Time List:
3:15.61, 3:11.03, 3:04.96, 3:12.32, 3:10.40, (3:29.75), (2:51.75), 3:04.20, 3:00.74, 3:02.92, 3:04.21, 3:13.49
ayy pb


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 3, 2016)

I might get to the other 7 scrambles before tomorrow, but most likely I'll settle for 5 for now:

Round 17:
to Sub-7:00
Ao5: 6:58.37 1/3
(6:28.05), 6:59.78, 6:58.44, (7:30.35), 6:56.87 = 6:58.37


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 5, 2016)

Round 17 results:
Shaky Hands-5:31.47 Race to sub-5:30 [0/3]
Forcefulness-3:07.99 Race to sub-3:00 [0/3]
One Wheel-6:58.37 Race to sub-7:00 [1/3]

Round 18 ends December *11th*.


Spoiler: Scrambles



1. Uw2 Bw' L R' Fw2 Dw 3Fw R2 3Rw Lw' L' 3Uw2 L Rw D R 3Fw' Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw' L' R2 D2 Rw' F2 Rw2 3Fw2 B2 Dw 3Fw2 F B L2 Rw2 B' Uw L2 F 3Uw' Lw2 Bw' Fw2 D' 3Uw B2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 U' F2 D Fw Uw2 Rw2 3Uw' R' Lw Dw2 Rw' 3Uw' Fw2 Bw' 3Rw F' Rw2 Fw Bw Rw' 3Uw Uw Dw' U2 L2 Dw' Uw' L' D2 Rw Lw'
2. L' Bw 3Rw' Bw B2 L Rw 3Fw Bw B L2 U' 3Uw2 Fw' 3Uw Bw Dw' U' Lw' Uw U2 3Uw Bw' R Lw' F2 Bw2 L2 3Fw 3Uw Dw R' 3Uw Fw2 3Fw' Lw2 B Dw2 3Fw' Fw2 3Rw L' R2 D' L2 R' Bw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Rw' 3Fw2 Uw L' F Rw' L2 U 3Fw D2 3Uw' 3Rw' L2 Uw R' Bw' 3Uw Lw2 3Fw Uw 3Fw2 Rw' L Lw' F Dw2 R2 3Fw' Uw2 F' R2
3. B' Bw2 Rw2 F' Rw Dw' Uw B Dw' Bw2 U2 Uw2 R2 Uw 3Uw' B' 3Fw' Fw Bw2 R' B Lw' 3Rw' Uw Rw B L2 Lw2 U Bw' L' 3Rw2 Dw D2 B Lw2 3Rw' R2 B' R L' Uw' Dw2 3Uw R' Lw2 3Uw 3Fw2 F2 U2 Dw2 3Uw Fw' U2 B Bw Rw Uw' L 3Uw2 Dw' D B' 3Rw D2 3Rw2 3Uw' L' D2 Rw R2 L2 Bw Fw' F' 3Fw D' 3Rw 3Fw' Rw'
4. Uw U R' D2 Dw' R Fw' R2 F' 3Fw Rw Uw2 3Uw2 B' U B 3Rw B2 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw' L Fw Dw' 3Rw2 3Fw' F' Rw 3Uw2 B 3Uw2 Uw F2 Dw' Bw' L' 3Uw 3Rw' B2 R' Uw 3Fw' D' 3Fw2 L' Rw 3Rw' Uw2 Rw' Bw' 3Uw2 Rw Dw2 B' 3Fw2 U2 3Rw L' R' D Dw' Rw D Fw' U2 3Fw U' Lw' Dw2 R2 Rw' Bw' 3Rw2 Fw2 R B Rw F2 Uw2 3Rw
5. Fw' 3Fw F' Uw D' Lw 3Rw Uw L2 Uw' Fw' 3Rw' Bw' 3Rw' Rw D Dw' L U2 3Fw Bw Uw2 Rw' Bw' Rw2 Uw F' 3Fw Uw' L Rw' R' 3Fw' Fw Rw' R' Fw' 3Uw2 Rw2 3Fw' F Rw 3Rw' Lw' D2 Rw D L 3Rw' Rw' F' Bw' 3Rw' Uw B' 3Rw' U 3Fw Fw' Uw Dw 3Fw' 3Uw U Rw' R' B2 L2 3Fw L' Uw' U2 3Uw' B F L Bw' Uw' U F'
6. L' Lw2 B2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 3Rw Fw L' Rw' U 3Rw' Bw2 R B L Dw' U F R' 3Uw' Lw L2 B' D2 3Uw B' Fw' Uw 3Rw2 D2 U2 R' B2 Fw U Lw 3Rw' 3Fw2 R' 3Fw Bw B2 Dw2 Lw' 3Fw2 Uw Rw 3Rw' U R' Lw2 3Uw F' Rw 3Rw' Dw2 3Uw' Uw R2 L F2 Lw 3Rw L2 F2 Bw' B D Rw2 L' Fw' L D B L2 U' F2
7. Uw L' 3Uw D Lw' B L' D2 3Rw2 R2 D2 Bw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 R' D' Uw Fw' Lw' Bw2 Dw' 3Rw2 Lw2 L Fw2 Bw' U2 B2 U' Dw D 3Fw2 Rw Lw Fw2 Dw L2 B' Lw2 Rw R Fw L2 R' Rw F2 3Rw Fw2 Lw2 B2 Dw' 3Fw2 U2 Lw' D 3Rw Rw2 3Fw' R Fw' 3Fw2 L2 Dw F Dw' Uw R2 Dw2 3Uw 3Fw' Lw' 3Fw Dw2 L' 3Rw' Fw Lw' B2 Bw 3Fw
8. F Fw' 3Uw U L F2 Lw 3Uw' R' F2 3Fw Rw' B' Lw2 3Uw R B' 3Fw' D2 R' Lw' L B2 3Rw2 Fw' 3Rw' D2 B2 L2 Dw2 L' D2 Lw2 B F Rw' Lw Dw U 3Rw R' Uw2 Dw' L' F' Fw 3Rw U' R2 Lw2 D Rw2 Lw L' Dw2 3Fw D' Dw2 F Fw D2 Rw F R B2 U R2 D' 3Rw B2 Uw2 3Uw2 U 3Fw' F R' 3Fw 3Uw Fw' Uw
9. 3Fw' F2 3Rw R D' R B' Lw2 3Uw Bw' B L2 F2 Bw2 Rw R Lw U2 L' Bw' U2 Lw2 3Uw2 Bw2 Lw Rw2 3Uw Bw2 Fw2 R' F2 Lw2 Rw2 L2 B2 Fw' Bw Lw Bw 3Fw2 Fw L U2 B' 3Uw' Dw Lw2 B2 3Fw' U2 R2 Uw' Rw' 3Uw2 Dw' F2 Fw2 D2 R' 3Rw' Rw2 Bw' U' B' U B2 3Fw' F' Bw2 Uw2 R' Lw2 3Uw F' Uw 3Uw' Dw' B' Uw' Fw'
10. 3Fw2 F Lw2 B2 3Uw2 Bw D F' L2 3Rw' Dw2 Lw2 F Lw R2 3Uw Lw2 Bw Rw' D2 3Fw F2 Fw' 3Uw U2 R' Lw Uw' Rw' L 3Uw' D' 3Rw' Bw L' 3Fw Uw2 Dw D Fw 3Fw' B Lw Bw2 D Dw' U Bw2 R2 L Fw' 3Uw 3Fw2 F' Dw' Fw 3Uw2 3Rw R' Dw' 3Rw 3Uw' 3Fw2 B2 Fw Bw2 L Bw' D Fw' 3Fw Uw2 Rw' 3Fw2 Lw B' Lw' Uw U' L
11. 3Rw2 Dw' Fw' L 3Fw 3Rw 3Uw2 Rw' 3Rw2 D2 3Uw Fw Lw B' D2 Lw 3Rw2 Uw Fw' Lw' B' Lw L2 Uw2 Dw R2 Bw' Lw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 U B' R Uw2 3Uw' Dw2 Lw' Bw' L Bw2 B' 3Uw2 Rw' B Lw' 3Rw2 Bw' 3Uw' R' Bw Dw' Rw2 3Fw' Uw Bw2 3Fw' R' Uw 3Uw' Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Rw' Bw2 Fw2 3Rw2 Fw 3Fw U2 L Bw R' D U2 B L2 Dw D' Uw' Rw
12. Dw' D2 F2 3Uw' Lw' 3Uw2 R2 Fw Uw2 R D R' Uw2 3Rw' Fw' R 3Rw' Fw Dw2 R2 U' 3Fw' F' 3Uw Fw 3Rw U L 3Rw2 D2 3Uw2 Lw' Rw Bw' B' Rw2 Dw' Fw2 F' B' Bw' L R' Fw2 D2 B' Dw' 3Uw2 R 3Fw' R Lw2 L Fw' Rw2 3Fw2 L R' D' L' B Uw Fw' D2 3Fw2 Fw 3Rw B' R' D Dw2 B2 D' Dw' 3Rw2 F D' Rw' 3Rw 3Uw2


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 7, 2016)

Round 17
To sub-7:00
Ao5: 7:18.78 0/3
7:38.10, 7:24.73, (6:47.50), (7:46.63), 6:53.51 = *7:18.78 *I'm off my game today. Maybe sometime over the next few days I can finish the other 7 scrambles and pull out a sub-7:00 Ao12


----------



## Forcefulness (Dec 8, 2016)

r17 sub-3:00 (redux, wuhua)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-7
avg of 12: 3:10.59

Time List:
(3:00.04), 3:03.75, 3:14.16, 3:18.08, 3:12.45, 3:14.81, (3:20.11), 3:17.52, 3:03.60, 3:02.95, 3:08.42, 3:10.13


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 13, 2016)

Round 18 results:
One Wheel-7:18.78 Race to sub-7:00 [0/3]
Forcefulness-3:10.59 Race to sub-3:00 [0/3]

Round 19 ends December *18th*.


Spoiler: Scrambles



1. Fw' Rw 3Fw 3Uw B' F2 3Rw' U Bw' B2 D' 3Uw R2 Dw2 3Uw Rw Dw Fw' L2 Uw2 Dw Rw' 3Fw' Rw2 3Uw D2 Uw' R2 Fw2 3Rw' B' 3Uw' L 3Fw' 3Rw2 D' Rw' D Fw' 3Rw' Rw Bw B2 U Uw B2 Dw U L2 R' 3Uw L2 Uw' 3Fw' Dw2 B Bw L2 3Rw' Lw 3Uw2 Rw2 3Fw' B2 Bw2 Dw' Fw Lw2 3Rw' B2 R2 Rw U2 Rw' Bw2 D' F R U Uw
2. L' R Rw' Dw' D' Lw 3Fw2 D Fw Lw' L2 Dw' R2 3Uw 3Rw2 L Bw2 D' R' Lw 3Uw B' 3Uw 3Fw2 R' B2 Bw F2 Lw D' U 3Rw B Bw' Uw R2 L U' 3Uw Lw' D' Uw U Rw2 3Fw Rw F2 3Rw' B2 F' 3Rw2 Fw' 3Uw 3Fw' R Bw B2 D U2 B U Rw' D2 B' Dw Lw' Fw' Lw2 3Fw D2 Uw' Dw2 F' 3Rw' Bw' L Lw Uw' Bw2 U2
3. R2 L' U2 Lw' Bw2 B2 3Uw' D Bw2 3Fw' Fw2 Dw Bw Lw L2 3Uw' Rw' L2 B' D Bw Dw' Rw2 D' 3Fw 3Rw' D Dw2 Uw 3Fw2 Rw R Uw B 3Uw2 D2 R' Rw Dw2 3Uw B2 U2 R 3Rw 3Fw2 B Lw Bw 3Rw' Rw' F' 3Rw' D F 3Fw Uw' F' L Dw Fw' B 3Fw Lw' L2 3Uw' R 3Rw' 3Uw Bw' 3Rw2 Uw2 R2 3Fw2 L' Lw2 Fw2 D' Lw2 Bw Uw
4. Bw2 Uw R' F' 3Uw Fw2 3Fw2 L Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw' Fw 3Uw' D 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 Lw L 3Fw' Fw' D Uw2 U Rw' B2 Uw' 3Fw D2 U' 3Uw2 R2 Bw' L 3Uw 3Rw2 3Fw' U2 Rw2 Lw B2 3Uw' Dw' U2 Uw2 Bw2 U' Rw2 Uw' Dw' 3Uw U F' B L' F' Dw D2 R2 3Uw2 Rw Uw' Rw Uw' Fw2 3Fw' Rw R2 Lw2 L' F R' L2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw' Rw' B2 Lw2 U2
5. 3Uw R 3Uw Dw' U' F Bw Uw2 Fw2 R' Uw' 3Fw' D' 3Uw R2 L' Uw Rw2 R 3Uw2 D' Dw' Rw' U2 B Dw' R 3Uw2 3Rw' U L' R D' Uw2 3Fw Lw' F' D2 Rw R2 3Uw2 3Fw U Uw B2 Fw' F' U Dw2 Bw F2 3Fw2 R' Fw 3Fw L' F Rw' 3Fw2 F R' Rw2 Lw' F Dw' F D' Rw 3Rw Lw2 U2 3Uw2 Lw2 U B' Rw2 3Rw' F' 3Uw Fw2
6. Lw2 Uw2 Rw 3Rw' 3Fw' Rw' B F2 Uw 3Fw D L Lw Uw' B' 3Uw Dw' L 3Fw' Rw 3Rw U B' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Dw2 Rw' Bw2 R D2 3Rw' D2 U Fw2 R Bw2 3Fw 3Rw Rw2 Lw' Dw 3Uw' Fw L' Uw' 3Fw2 Dw2 F' Fw 3Fw' Lw' 3Rw' 3Fw' R' U2 Rw2 F Lw' Bw2 3Uw2 U B2 F2 Uw2 Rw U2 F2 U' Rw2 D R2 3Fw2 Dw2 U L' 3Fw R2 U2 Lw R
7. 3Rw F2 3Fw2 Bw 3Rw2 L' 3Uw2 Fw 3Uw U2 L2 Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 B2 D2 R2 Dw2 Rw' D2 Bw2 Uw2 F2 Lw' Bw2 Rw2 3Fw' Uw F D' Rw Bw Dw 3Fw' Rw' B 3Uw' 3Fw' Bw 3Rw 3Fw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' Dw 3Uw2 Lw2 3Uw2 U' F Bw2 3Uw' Bw Fw2 3Rw' L Uw 3Uw2 Fw R Uw U 3Fw Fw' B2 Lw2 Rw2 3Fw2 Rw' U2 B' Bw2 D2 F' U' Lw' Uw' Lw D' Lw
8. B2 L' Rw2 D' F Fw2 Rw2 D Rw2 Lw' Fw2 Rw U2 3Uw2 R Dw Uw' 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw Lw U D L2 Uw Dw2 L' Uw Fw F' Dw 3Uw Rw 3Uw U F2 3Fw' D' R2 Fw2 3Uw F2 Fw 3Rw' Uw B2 3Fw2 Rw Lw2 Dw' R2 D' U' Uw' 3Fw2 B2 Lw2 Dw 3Rw2 F2 D Lw R2 3Rw2 F' 3Uw' U2 Fw' 3Fw2 3Rw R2 Uw' Fw' Rw' 3Rw D' Rw2 Bw2 U
9. 3Uw' Bw' Uw' D R2 3Fw2 3Rw2 L' F2 3Fw2 Rw D' Bw2 3Rw2 Fw2 D2 Bw' B2 Fw2 D' 3Fw2 L' Fw2 R D Lw2 Uw 3Uw2 D' R' B2 Lw' 3Uw' Fw Bw2 D F Fw Lw' 3Fw' Uw U' Fw Uw' Fw Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw' B2 F R' L' U' Fw L' 3Uw2 U Lw Uw 3Fw2 R' Uw R' U Bw2 L U 3Rw 3Fw' Dw2 L F' U2 Lw2 Uw' Dw2 3Uw' F Uw' D'
10. Rw Uw' R U2 Rw2 U' L2 Fw2 Lw 3Fw' Bw F Fw2 L' 3Rw2 Fw Lw' 3Rw2 3Uw Fw' Lw Rw 3Fw Dw' Rw2 F2 3Fw2 Bw' 3Uw2 B2 L2 D2 3Rw2 D Lw' U2 Lw D F2 Uw' Bw 3Uw' F' Uw2 B2 Uw' Bw Fw' U' 3Uw' D2 3Rw Rw R2 Lw L D R F Dw2 L 3Uw2 U Uw 3Fw2 Fw Lw' Rw2 R' Bw2 R' Lw2 L2 3Fw2 L2 3Fw2 D' 3Fw Fw Dw'
11. Fw' F2 3Uw L Bw2 Uw Lw' D2 Uw2 3Fw' R' Dw D' 3Fw2 Dw' U Fw2 Lw' L B' Dw2 3Uw Uw2 B2 Fw2 3Rw2 Lw U' 3Rw' Dw D' 3Fw2 U' D2 Bw F2 Rw Dw' D2 3Fw2 L' U2 Rw' Lw' R' D' 3Rw2 Rw Lw' D' Fw2 Lw' Fw F' R F2 U' Rw R 3Fw2 Dw' D Lw R' Bw2 Lw' D' 3Fw2 3Uw' B' Lw' 3Rw Uw F' L2 Fw F2 U' D' Uw2
12. Fw2 F' Rw 3Rw R' F2 Uw2 U R' Rw2 L2 U2 3Uw D2 3Fw' Lw2 Rw Bw U L2 3Uw' Bw Dw2 R' U2 Bw 3Fw2 Rw2 3Rw Dw R' L D' 3Rw Rw' Lw2 D' B L R2 Lw2 3Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 R F2 Lw2 B Dw 3Rw' U D Uw' B' L2 Lw2 U' Dw2 3Rw' Lw Dw 3Fw Dw' Bw U Bw' Rw' D' 3Rw U' R2 Uw' 3Fw' Fw' B U2 Fw' R L


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 13, 2016)

R19, sub 3:30 (Yuxin red, Hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-13
avg of 12: 3:35.709

Time List:
3:31.502, 3:52.594, (3:57.580), 3:20.004, 3:48.553, 3:31.205, 3:46.515, 3:37.435, 3:45.844, 3:19.370, (3:10.387), 3:24.068


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 20, 2016)

Round 19 results:
Ordway Persyn-3:35.71 Race to sub-3:30 [0/3]

Round 20 ends December *26th*.


Spoiler: Scrambles



1. F D2 3Uw F2 Bw2 Uw2 3Uw' Lw F2 Bw' D' Dw' Bw' Dw Rw' 3Fw Rw B' Uw L Uw2 Bw R2 Bw2 Fw Dw' L' Uw Lw' Fw' R Dw 3Uw2 B' 3Uw Uw' F' R 3Fw D2 R2 F2 3Uw' Bw2 3Rw' U' 3Fw' Lw' F Lw2 F2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw' L R2 Fw2 3Rw Rw' 3Uw2 Fw2 3Rw2 Bw' L2 3Uw Fw2 R U Uw Bw Fw' 3Uw2 Dw' L Fw Rw F L' U2 3Uw
2. B Lw Uw2 Dw' Lw F Bw' Fw B' R Fw' F2 Lw2 U2 3Uw' 3Fw2 Uw Lw' B2 L' 3Uw' Bw' Dw2 3Rw2 Dw' R2 Rw B F Dw U D2 Rw' Dw2 R 3Uw R D2 Lw' Uw L2 Fw' R' Uw' Dw Bw R2 Fw F' Rw Dw2 L Lw' Bw L2 U Fw Rw Lw' D2 Lw2 R2 3Fw2 R' Bw F' Fw U' Lw Dw' Bw' Dw U2 Bw R' 3Uw' Fw' 3Fw2 Lw B
3. B2 3Rw2 Lw 3Fw' U' F' Dw2 Uw Bw' B D2 3Fw D2 F' L U' Fw' Bw' Dw2 F Lw2 Uw2 3Uw2 Fw' L2 B D Bw' F' Uw' L Rw B Bw' 3Rw 3Uw2 Uw2 Bw' L2 B Rw Bw2 L2 Fw' R' Bw' Dw Fw2 3Fw U 3Fw' U2 Dw2 B U B2 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw Dw 3Uw2 U' L2 Lw' Dw F' Bw 3Fw' Dw2 Uw2 3Uw' Fw' 3Uw2 D2 Lw2 B' R2 Rw D Uw
4. U F2 Fw Rw2 3Fw' Rw2 B' R2 Lw Fw D2 R2 Dw2 B 3Fw2 3Rw' Uw' F' Dw2 F Rw 3Rw' Bw2 F2 Dw2 Uw D B' U R Rw' Bw Lw 3Fw U R' D B2 U' 3Rw2 Bw' L F Fw' U2 Rw2 Bw' Uw 3Rw' F2 Uw2 Dw B Uw' Dw' Lw2 F 3Rw' U' Rw2 Uw Lw B' Uw 3Rw' U2 3Fw' Lw' Bw' Fw R' 3Uw2 D Rw' Uw D' Rw Dw2 Rw' Lw2
5. L2 Rw 3Fw2 L2 3Uw Rw' Uw D' 3Fw Bw2 B2 L' U Fw' Dw' D2 B2 Fw D Lw Dw2 L Fw2 Uw' 3Uw2 Rw U F' L2 R Dw Uw 3Rw' B2 D2 Lw2 R2 Fw2 Bw B2 F Lw' F' 3Rw R2 Lw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Rw Dw' Bw2 R2 3Uw2 Rw U Fw' Lw' Uw' D L2 Uw' Fw D Uw2 L' F' U2 L F2 Rw Lw L 3Fw F R 3Fw' Lw2 L Uw2 3Fw'
6. 3Fw' 3Uw2 B 3Fw2 Dw Rw' Dw R2 3Rw' Dw Lw' R Rw' B' 3Fw Lw 3Rw' 3Uw B L' U F2 L' B 3Uw' 3Rw 3Fw' 3Rw' Lw' Bw2 Dw' 3Fw' 3Rw Uw2 3Uw Rw' Lw2 R2 Fw2 L' D2 R2 L2 3Rw F Uw' Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw' L2 D' F' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Uw2 3Fw R U' Uw2 3Uw' F' R2 Lw2 L2 3Rw2 Dw2 U 3Uw' Lw L' Uw' 3Rw Rw R Fw2 Bw' F2 Dw' 3Rw
7. Lw' B2 Bw2 D F2 U B2 F2 Rw2 Lw Bw2 Uw2 L' Rw' Lw' U2 L' D2 R' D2 Lw2 Rw2 3Fw' Fw2 Bw2 Lw B2 Bw L2 Bw' Rw2 R L2 Dw2 Uw U2 3Uw' Fw2 Bw Rw' Lw F R2 Bw' Fw2 U 3Fw2 Fw L' Lw R' Bw' 3Rw' R 3Fw' L' D' B' Bw 3Rw 3Uw2 Lw' 3Uw' Lw' 3Rw2 Bw2 3Uw' Uw' Dw2 3Rw' Rw' 3Uw' Uw' L' 3Fw Bw' F' 3Uw2 Dw L
8. Rw Fw B 3Rw Rw 3Uw' Dw R 3Fw2 Bw2 Lw' Uw 3Rw2 Fw' Uw' 3Uw' F2 Dw D 3Uw F2 U Uw' Rw' F L' D' L Fw2 Lw2 U2 3Fw' Bw B2 U' Uw Bw 3Rw Dw2 Lw' Uw' L' R' 3Uw' Dw2 Bw 3Rw 3Uw 3Rw Lw Bw' 3Uw2 R2 Bw2 3Uw 3Fw2 L2 R' Fw2 Bw2 Rw 3Fw' Uw' L' R Fw' U2 D 3Fw2 D U' Fw Uw2 3Uw2 R 3Uw2 Rw R' Lw' Bw2
9. R' B' R2 3Uw F L2 Bw2 B Dw' 3Fw Dw2 D' L' D B F' Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw' Rw 3Uw2 Uw D' Lw Fw2 3Rw2 F Fw' 3Uw Uw F2 R2 B F2 Rw D' Bw U' Lw Rw R2 B Uw2 Lw2 3Fw' F L Lw R' 3Uw Fw2 Uw' Rw2 U' L2 Rw2 B Uw2 3Uw Fw' B2 U R' U' Uw Rw 3Rw 3Uw Fw Lw Uw' F' D' Bw U R2 Lw2 F Dw' L
10. Lw' Bw Fw2 3Fw2 Dw 3Fw2 U2 Uw Rw2 D R2 Dw 3Rw 3Fw' Lw2 3Rw D 3Uw2 U Lw2 Fw' U L' D B U Rw2 Dw' 3Uw' Fw R' Rw2 F2 Rw' L' F U L' D Rw' Bw' 3Rw Rw2 U2 Dw2 L 3Fw2 Rw Fw Uw D2 3Fw' 3Uw' Fw2 3Rw' D2 Dw Fw Dw 3Uw U2 F2 Uw2 D2 F' Fw2 Uw 3Rw' Uw Lw' R' 3Uw Uw2 U B2 3Rw R' F2 D' 3Fw
11. B Uw2 3Uw' Rw2 Bw Uw 3Fw' Bw Lw' R2 Dw' 3Uw' D Lw2 Dw B 3Fw Lw2 L Rw 3Fw' Bw F2 Fw U' R' D' F Rw' F2 R2 B2 Rw' Dw Bw F Fw2 Rw 3Rw2 3Fw' Uw2 3Rw Rw' D' R Dw F' D' B2 U' Fw Uw' Lw' 3Rw Dw' F' Lw Uw' 3Uw L 3Rw2 Uw 3Rw2 F' B' Lw' L' Dw' F Lw Uw' F R L' Dw' 3Rw2 B2 Lw U Lw2
12. Uw2 R' Fw Rw F2 U' Fw 3Fw2 D2 Uw2 Rw L U2 F' 3Uw' D B' Dw' Rw2 F2 Bw Lw' Fw2 Dw' 3Rw' F 3Uw2 Rw2 L2 Lw2 U F 3Uw Lw' Bw' Fw' F' B' R2 Bw2 D R' Fw' D' 3Rw2 Lw Rw2 R2 Fw' D' R2 B' Fw' Lw D2 F' Dw2 R 3Fw2 L' Rw' 3Uw' Fw' 3Uw2 Fw' L' F2 Dw2 U2 3Rw2 3Uw' B2 F' 3Rw' Uw' U Bw2 B Lw2 D'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 20, 2016)

r20 sub 3:30 (hoya, yuxin red)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-20
avg of 12: 3:34.710

Time List:
(3:52.400), 3:32.271, 3:43.183, 3:42.320, 3:35.004, 3:32.993, (3:24.364), 3:25.561, 3:31.513, 3:35.501, 3:39.921, 3:28.835


----------



## Forcefulness (Dec 22, 2016)

r20 sub-3:00(redux, wuhua/GTS)
avg of 12: 3:01.34

Time List:
3:04.64, (3:18.92), 2:58.21, 2:52.41, 2:54.91, 3:08.61, 3:05.76, 2:50.14, (2:48.82), 3:03.18, 3:18.48, 2:56.99
close af


----------



## Forcefulness (Dec 28, 2016)

Round 20 results:
Ordway Persyn-3:34.710 Race to sub-3:30 [0/3]
Swagmemelordme-3:01.34 sub-3:00 [0/3]
Round 21 ends January 4th


Spoiler



1. 3Uw' U F Rw Bw2 3Fw' Lw' 3Rw 3Uw' Dw2 B' U' Dw 3Rw2 D2 3Fw Bw' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 Dw' L' 3Uw2 U2 Uw2 Lw' 3Uw2 F 3Fw' Bw' 3Rw U Bw' Lw 3Rw2 F' 3Fw2 U2 F2 B' Fw L2 3Fw2 Dw 3Fw' F Fw2 Rw2 F2 Uw R 3Uw' 3Fw B' Uw' 3Fw' R2 Fw2 B' R Bw Uw' F' 3Uw 3Rw2 Fw' D' 3Fw2 3Uw' Bw' D Dw' R' Fw R B Lw
2. D2 3Rw' B' Fw' Dw' Uw Rw2 D R2 3Rw' Rw Lw' Fw2 Dw' Lw' B Dw2 D2 L Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw 3Rw2 Fw' R Dw 3Uw Fw' Rw2 U Fw D2 F2 U2 Fw L Fw' 3Uw2 R' Fw D' 3Uw' F 3Fw2 U' R2 3Rw2 3Uw Uw D2 B' Dw' Rw' Dw R2 3Uw B2 3Uw' B2 Dw2 R' B2 U' 3Rw' B' Lw' Dw2 Bw2 B D' 3Uw2 L2 R' Lw' B L' U' Uw F2 D2
3. L' Dw B' U' Bw2 3Rw' Uw2 Bw' B' Dw' Bw' D' Lw U2 L F2 D2 3Rw Fw' 3Uw' Uw Rw Lw L2 3Fw' R D 3Rw' Fw' Bw2 Rw2 Bw' L2 Uw B 3Uw' Dw2 Fw Dw2 D' Bw' D' F' Bw2 U2 B U' R Rw2 L2 U' Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 3Fw2 U' R 3Rw' F L B U' 3Uw 3Rw2 U2 Bw Rw' B2 Rw' D Lw2 L' 3Uw 3Rw' Uw' 3Fw' R2 Lw2 B R
4. Lw2 3Uw2 Bw2 Rw Dw L' U' Uw' Fw R Bw' F2 Dw Bw' 3Rw 3Fw2 L' Bw2 F' R U' F' L' 3Fw' Dw' Lw Bw' B' Fw' D F2 B2 3Rw 3Uw Uw Bw2 3Fw' Uw' Rw L Bw R' U R Uw Lw Bw2 Fw2 D2 F2 Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw L2 3Uw2 Bw D2 3Fw' B2 Rw' 3Fw' Lw' U Uw' R D2 R' L' Lw Rw Fw' U2 Uw' Rw L Bw 3Fw2 3Rw Uw2
5. 3Fw 3Rw 3Uw2 L B2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Lw Uw Lw 3Fw Rw2 Lw U2 Dw D Lw2 Bw' Lw2 D' B2 Uw L2 Bw2 3Rw2 Fw' D' Dw Fw' D' Rw2 F2 3Rw' Rw B' Dw' Uw' B' U 3Uw' B Uw2 Rw' Bw' D' 3Uw F2 3Uw U' B2 Fw Dw Bw' L' R F U' D2 F2 B R2 Uw Dw2 F' L F 3Fw2 R Fw2 3Rw Lw2 Bw' D2 3Fw2 L' 3Rw' R Dw2 U F2
6. 3Uw' U' B2 R' 3Fw Dw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Rw Uw' L2 3Uw2 Lw Uw' L 3Fw' R' Bw' B Lw2 Bw Dw' Lw2 3Fw2 R' B Lw' R2 Rw' Dw2 L2 Bw2 L B' Fw' Lw' Fw2 Dw Lw' Dw L' D U' 3Fw Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw' Uw' R2 L' Dw' F B2 Uw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Uw' Dw R' 3Uw' B' 3Rw' 3Uw Rw2 Lw' U' Bw Fw Dw B' F' Fw Rw' Uw' 3Fw R' Bw D 3Rw2 Dw2
7. R2 Fw Dw' Bw' Lw2 Uw2 3Rw2 D2 Lw' U2 Rw' U Lw' Fw F' 3Uw' B 3Uw2 R' Uw2 F2 3Uw' Dw' Rw' 3Fw' Bw2 U' R 3Uw' B' Uw2 3Fw2 R2 Dw R B' Rw' Lw2 3Rw Dw2 F2 D' 3Fw Uw' Rw' R' 3Rw' Bw Rw2 L Bw B 3Uw' B2 Dw' 3Uw' B2 U2 Fw' B F Rw L' Fw Uw2 3Uw' L2 D 3Rw R' Dw Lw2 D' Uw' B2 3Rw' 3Fw' R2 Uw' D
8. Rw R Lw' Dw2 L Rw B2 Bw Rw2 F B2 3Uw2 B' 3Uw' Bw Lw2 3Rw R2 3Uw D' F' Bw' B' D Dw' Fw' Uw' B Bw' 3Rw' D' 3Fw L2 U' R2 3Rw' Lw' B Dw B2 R' Uw L2 Dw' F2 U2 D2 R' 3Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw' L Dw' 3Rw Fw' 3Fw2 Dw2 U2 Rw2 Bw 3Uw2 L' Rw F2 Bw2 L2 Lw Bw Uw' B2 3Fw 3Rw L' F' B' Bw Lw' F2 3Fw2
9. D2 L' R Bw2 D2 Bw2 3Uw D2 Rw' D2 F 3Fw' Dw' R2 3Uw2 3Fw' Fw' Dw L' Lw2 D2 Bw' Lw' Dw F2 L D' Bw2 Dw2 U' L R2 Lw' Rw2 U2 Lw' F2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F' 3Uw L Dw 3Rw Rw 3Fw2 Lw L Dw' Fw' F' B' Uw D' 3Fw L 3Uw Uw L2 Dw' Fw D' Rw 3Fw U F' U Lw R F Uw2 Lw Uw' D' 3Uw' Dw Rw Lw2
10. Bw Fw' B F' U Bw2 Dw' Uw 3Rw R L D' Bw R Dw2 L2 3Rw R' Uw2 L 3Uw2 Rw Bw Uw2 3Fw U F' 3Uw 3Rw2 Uw' Dw 3Fw2 L2 Fw R2 3Rw 3Uw2 B' Lw Bw L' D B' 3Uw Dw2 L Bw2 Lw' 3Uw Bw2 Fw2 B' R' D2 3Rw2 3Uw' F' B Lw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 F R2 Bw2 Uw' U D' F2 3Fw' Dw2 Lw2 3Uw Fw' D' 3Fw2 Dw' D' F D 3Rw'
11. 3Uw 3Rw2 3Uw2 Uw' R2 Lw D2 Fw' 3Uw' Bw' Lw' 3Uw Lw' Rw' 3Fw' R2 D2 Lw' L2 D' R2 Lw2 Dw2 L2 3Rw2 Fw Rw F B' Bw2 R2 Rw F2 L' Dw Bw2 F' L' Uw 3Rw2 3Fw2 F2 B2 Lw R' 3Rw Fw F B2 Lw' 3Uw Lw' Fw 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Lw 3Fw2 Bw2 R2 D2 3Rw' D' R2 L F2 Rw2 Fw Dw B Fw' 3Uw Lw2 3Rw 3Fw2 Bw' Dw F B2 Fw
12. L' Bw2 Uw' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 3Rw' U2 F' 3Uw2 L' Dw2 R2 D' Uw2 3Rw U 3Rw Rw Uw' U2 Fw B2 R2 3Fw' U2 F' Lw2 3Uw D' U Bw' D' 3Rw2 B' Rw B2 Lw2 B' 3Uw' Uw' Fw R Rw' Bw2 Uw2 3Uw2 B Rw' 3Fw2 Fw Dw' F' 3Uw Bw2 Lw' U' 3Rw' Lw 3Uw Rw2 B2 Uw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Lw2 Dw Lw' Dw2 F' R2 Uw Dw R' 3Rw L B2 Dw' Rw2 B2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 28, 2016)

R21, sub 3:30 (Yuxin red, Hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-28
avg of 12: 3:33.602

Time List:
3:24.332, 3:41.176, 3:17.843, 3:23.919, (3:56.925), 3:45.684, 3:42.696, (2:58.321), 3:34.035, 3:36.612, 3:44.224, 3:25.499

First sub-3!


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 3, 2017)

r21 sub-3 (Red, redux)

avg of 12: 3:08.71
Time List:
(DNF(2:49.29)), 3:08.49, 3:17.64, 3:13.62, 3:16.67, 3:13.24, (2:52.67), 2:52.78, 2:59.73, 3:05.60, 3:06.79, 3:12.45

trash average tbh, was gonna wait for the replacement center for my wuhua, but im an idoit


----------

